#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Προσομοίωση προέντασης των στύλων της κατασκευής μεταξύ δώματος και του εδάφους

## seismic

Ένας φίλος μου μηχανικός θέλει να κάνει προσομοίωση κάνοντας προένταση στα υποστυλώματα της κατασκευής μεταξύ του δώματος και του εδάφους. Όμως δεν υπάρχει πρόγραμμα να προσομοιώνει αυτή την μέθοδο. 
Θα μας βοηθούσατε αν είχατε κάποια ιδέα που να μπορεί να γίνει διαφορετικά.
Π.χ να βάλουμε μια πολλή μεγάλου πάχους κοιτόστρωση ή μεγάλους πεδιλοδοκούς και να κάνουμε προένταση μεταξύ βάσης και δώματος?

----------


## CFAK

Προφανώς υπάρχουν προγράμματα που προσομοιώνουν προένταση.
Οι εναλλακτικές προσομοιώσεις που προτείνεις δεν είναι ακριβείς.

----------


## seismic

Το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουμε είναι ότι... δεν είναι απλή προένταση μεταξύ των δύο άκρων του υποστυλώματος. Θέλω πάνω στον ίδιο τένοντα να επιβάλω δύο διαφορετικές προεντάσεις.
α) Η πρώτη πολύ μεγάλη προένταση να εφαρμοστεί πριν γίνει το κτίριο ( όταν είναι ακόμα οικόπεδο ) μεταξύ εδάφους θεμελίωσης και του μηχανισμού πάκτωσης ο οποίος βρίσκεται τοποθετημένος στα βάθη μιας γεώτρησης. 
Αυτό το κάνω για να διασφαλίσω ισχυρή πάκτωση του μηχανισμού με το έδαφος χωρίς όμως να προκαλέσω πρόσθετα φορτία στον φέροντα οργανισμό. Αφού διασφαλίσω ισχυρή πάκτωση στο έδαφος και σταθεροποιήσω την πάκτωση με ένεμα και περικόχλιο ... τότε προεκτείνω το εξέχων ελεύθερο άκρο του ιδίου τένοντα ( ελεύθερο μέσα από σωλήνα ) πάνω στο δώμα. 
β) Στο δώμα εφαρμόζω μία μικρή προένταση ( τέντωμα ) απλά για να πάρω τα μπόσικα του τένοντα και αφού γίνει αυτό τον σταθεροποιώ στο δώμα με έναν κοχλία.
Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να γίνει μία προσομοίωση με αυτήν την μέθοδο ?
Δηλαδή θέλω να προσομοιώσω στο ένα άκρο του τένοντα...ισχυρή πάκτωση στο έδαφος ικανή να παραλάβει την ροπή ανατροπής του υποστυλώματος και στο άλλο άκρο αντίδραση του τένοντα στο δώμα με αρνητικό πρόσημο προς στην ροπή ανατροπής του υποστυλώματος. Κάτι σαν να θέλω να μετατρέψω όλα τα υποστυλώματα της κατασκευής σαν την μέθοδο προβολοδόμησης των γεφυρών  χρησιμοποιώντας μηχανισμούς προέντασης και δευτερεύων χαλαρό βοηθητικό οπλισμό .  https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/i...PBRQdP9Vg_jwv8

----------


## CFAK

Αυτό ο τύπος προσομοίωσης που περιγράφεις φυσικά και γίνεται.
Δεν είναι κάτι ιδιαιτέρως εξεζητημένο υπολογιστικά. Θα το χαρακτήριζα μάλλον εύκολο.
Με καθηγητές πανεπιστημίου συνεργάζεσαι, άρα μπορείτε εύκολα να το προσομοιώσετε.

----------


## seismic

Ναι αλλά πως θα κάνουμε το πρόγραμμα να αντιλαμβάνεται ότι η πάκτωση είναι στο έδαφος και όχι στο πέλμα της βάσης? Πρέπει να κάνουμε επέκταση με άλλο πρόγραμμα και να το εισάγουμε στα λογισμικά του πρώτου?

----------


## CFAK

Όχι, αρκεί να χρησιμοποιήσετε ένα από τα υπάρχοντα αξιόπιστα προγράμματα της αγοράς. Sofistik, Statik, Etabs κλπ..

----------


## seismic

> Όχι, αρκεί να χρησιμοποιήσετε ένα από τα υπάρχοντα αξιόπιστα προγράμματα της αγοράς. Sofistik, Statik, Etabs κλπ..


 Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ !  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## seismic

Φαντάζομαι ότι είναι μία μέθοδος υπολογισμού σαν να έχουμε να υπολογίσουμε έναν πρόβολο. 
Η λογική λέει ότι ... στον σεισμό όλες οι κολόνες μετατρέπονται σε προβολικά συστήματα. ( αν θεωρείσουμε ότι τα υποστυλώματα καθ ύψος δεν είναι πολλά αλλά δρούν σαν ένα ενιαίο υποστύλωμα από το ισόγειο μέχρι το δώμα )  
Ο πρόβολος για να μην αστοχήσει χρειάζεται μία πολύ ισχυρή πάκτωση μεγαλύτερη του φορτίου ροπής που κουβαλά. Στον πρόβολο αυτή η πάκτωση γίνεται στην πλάκα της κατασκευής.
Στις κολόνες κάπου πρέπει να γίνει.... και δεν βλέπω κάτι καλύτερο από το να γίνει στο έδαφος.
Όσο για τον οπλισμό ενός π.χ εξαόροφου προβόλου ( ή  επιμήκη υποστυλώματος ) αν είναι καλύτερη η προένταση ή ο χαλαρός οπλισμός ή ο συνδυασμός και των δύο συστημάτων, αυτό έχει λυθεί από την βιβλιογραφία.

----------


## seismic

Με την μέθοδο σχεδιασμού πάκτωσης των κόμβων της ανώτατης στάθμης με το έδαφος ευελπιστώ να εκτρέψω τις πλάγιες αδρανειακές εντάσεις του σεισμού σε πιο ισχυρές περιοχές της δομής από αυτές τις περιοχές που οδηγούνται σήμερα. Αυτές οι ισχυρές περιοχές έχουν την ικανότητα να προλαμβάνουν και να αποτρέπουν την εμφάνιση του στρεπτοκαμπτικού λυγισμού πάνω στον κορμό των φερόντων στοιχείων, οπότε ευελπιστώ να εμφανίζονται λιγότερες εντάσεις και αστοχίες. Ένα καλό πρόγραμμα έχει την δυνατότητα να εμφανίσει αυτούς τους δείκτες βελτίωσης της απόκρισις της κατασκευής ή πρέπει να φτιαχτεί από την αρχή ένα νέο πρόγραμμα πεπερασμένων στοιχείων με τις προδιαγραφές της ευρεσιτεχνίας?

----------


## seismic

Status: Application Received in Office of Publications
US 2013-0111828 A1
Η πατέντα μου παίρνει  δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας στην Αμερική . Παρατηρήστε το “Α1” δίπλα στο νούμερο, είναι η ένδειξη πως έχει γίνει το patent grand.

----------


## seismic

Με την μέθοδο σχεδιασμού πάκτωσης των κόμβων της ανώτατης στάθμης με το έδαφος ευελπιστώ να εκτρέψω τις πλάγιες αδρανειακές εντάσεις του σεισμού σε πιο ισχυρές περιοχές της δομής από αυτές τις περιοχές που οδηγούνται σήμερα. Αυτές οι ισχυρές περιοχές έχουν την ικανότητα να προλαμβάνουν και να αποτρέπουν την εμφάνιση του στρεπτοκαμπτικού λυγισμού πάνω στον κορμό των φερόντων στοιχείων, οπότε ευελπιστώ να εμφανίζονται λιγότερες εντάσεις και αστοχίες.

Όπως φαίνεται στο συνημμένο υπάρχει το ανασήκωμα της βάσης του επιμήκους υποστυλώματος στην θέση D2 και το ανασήκωμα της ανώτατης στάθμης του στην θέση D1 όπου προέρχεται από την ροπή ανατροπής F που κατεβάζει το επιμήκη υποστύλωμα λόγο των αδρανειακών εντάσεων που δέχεται από τις πλάκες και τις δοκούς καθ ύψος. 
Θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας στο εξής πρόβλημα 
*Πόση πρέπει να είναι η δυναμική αντίδραση ισορροπίας ( Β ) στο δώμα στο σημείο του υποστυλώματος B1 ώστε να μην χάσει την καθετότητα το υποστύλωμα  με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε το ανασήκωμα ( D1 ) και ( D2 ) όταν οι πλάγιες αδρανειακές εντάσεις που δέχεται το υποστύλωμα είναι της τάξεως των 20 t ανά όροφο?*

----------


## CFAK

240 t

----------

seismic

----------


## seismic

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ CFAK!
Δηλαδή Πρεπει Β>256 t για να μην ανατραπει και να μην υπαρχει ανασηκωση


αναλυτικα: Πρεπει  Ροπες ανατροπης ητοι= 20*(12,8+9,6+6,4+3,2) <(μικρότερες) από Ροπη ευσταθειας Β*2,5 .Από δω βγαινει οτθ Β πρεπει να ναι μεγαλυτερο από 256 t για να μην ανατραπει.
Αν κατάλαβα καλά προσθέτουμε όλα τα ύψη (12,8+9,6+6,4+3,2) = 32 m και τα πολλαπλασιάζουμε με τους τόνους X 20 t = 640  Μετά διαιρούμε το 640 με την διάσταση της βάσης που είναι 2,5 m και βγένει 640 δια του 2,5 = 256.τόνοι πρέπει να είναι η ( Β ) 

Το ερώτημα που θέτω τώρα είναι το εξής Αυτή η δύναμη των 256 τόνων  είναι η  δύναμη εφελκυσμού που πρέπει να έχει την ικανότητα να παραλάβει ο τένοντας στο δώμα ή μήπως αυτή η δύναμη μπορεί να είναι μικρότερη διότι υπάρχουν και τα στατικά φορτία των δοκών και των πλακών που έχουν την ίδια κατακόρυφη φορά της δύναμης ( Β ) Δηλαδή μήπως πρέπει να αφαιρέσουμε τα στατικά φορτία και να πούμε  256 - μείον τα στατικά φορτία που έχουμε  π.χ 100 t = 156 t θα είναι η τελική δύναμη που θα πρέπει να έχει την ικανότητα να παραλάβει ο τένοντας?  
Και κάτι ακόμα 
Στο σχέδιο η αντίδραση της βάσης ( Η ) θα πρέπει να είναι 256+τα στατικά φορτία?

Ακόμα υπάρχει και η αντίδραση του κορμού των δοκών ως προς την ροπή ανατροπής του υποστυλώματος η οποία είναι μεγάλη έστω και αν αυτή κινείται  μέσα στην ελαστική περιοχή μετατόπισης οπότε πρέπει να υπολογισθεί και αυτή η αντίδραση. Για να υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα είναι απαραίτητη η προσθήκη ενός ελατηρίου στο δώμα μεταξύ του περικοχλίου και του δώματος. Βασικά η αντίδραση ( Β ) είναι μία μεγάλη βοήθεια για τις δοκούς ( ως προς τον στρεπτοκαμπτικό λυγισμό ) διότι παραλαμβάνει μεγάλο μέρος των εντατικών μεγεθών των ροπών από τα σώματα των δοκών. Δηλαδή όσα πιο πολλά αυξομειωμένα φορτία παραλαμβάνει η ( Β ) δύναμη τόσο μικρότερη μπορεί να είναι η αντοχή των κορμών των δοκών ως προς τις τέμνουσες. 
Τώρα θα μου πεις γιατί δεν αυξάνομαι τις διαστάσεις των δοκών και των υποστυλωμάτων μαζί και με την αύξηση του οπλισμού ώστε να έχουμε μεγαλύτερες αντοχές..... διότι όταν αυξάνουμε τις διαστάσεις και τον οπλισμό έχουμε μεγαλύτερες αδρανειακές εντάσεις... ενώ με την πάκτωση του δώματος στο έδαφος δεν αυξάνονται οι αδρανειακές εντάσεις διότι η αντίδραση ( Β ) προέρχεται από το έδαφος και απλά μεταφέρεται με τον μηχανισμό στο δώμα για να έχει αρνιτικό πρόσημο προς την ροπή ανατροπής του υποστυλώματος. 
Βασικά η μέθοδος που προτείνω συνεργάζεται άψογα με την υπάρχουσα μέθοδο ώστε μαζί να έχουν την αναγκαία απόκριση της κατασκευής ως προς τις σεισμικές φορτίσεις.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## seismic

Ερώτηση σε ηλεκτρονική πύλη ερευνητών https://www.researchgate.net/post/Is...aring_elements
*​**Ιs it possible to control the lateral torsional buckling over the body of bearing elements?*

----------


## seismic

H αντισεισμική πατέντα που έχω στην Ελλάδα εγκρίθηκε και στην Αμερική και θα δημοσιευτεί 10/1/2017 με αριθμό πατέντας 9,540,783.

----------


## seismic

Από έρευνα που έχω κάνει τα παρακάτω.

Μέθοδος όπλισης σκυροδέματος της υπάρχουσας τεχνολογίας των κατασκευών καθώς και τα προβλήματα που παρουσιάζει 
Μηχανισμός Συνάφειας
Η συνεργασία μεταξύ σκυροδέματος και χάλυβα σε μια κατασκευή από Ο.Σ. επιτυγχάνεται με τη συνάφεια. Με τον όρο συνάφεια ορίζεται η συνδυασμένη δράση των μηχανισμών που παρεμποδίζουν τη σχετική ολίσθηση μεταξύ των ράβδων του οπλισμού και του σκυροδέματος που τις περιβάλλει. Οι επιμέρους μηχανισμοί της συνάφειας είναι η πρόσφυση, η τριβή και, για την περίπτωση ράβδων χάλυβα με νευρώσεις, η αντίσταση του σκυροδέματος το οποίο εγκλωβίζεται μεταξύ των νευρώσεων. Η συνδυασμένη δράση των μηχανισμών αυτών θεωρείται ισοδύναμη με την ανάπτυξη διατμητικών τάσεων στη διεπιφάνεια επαφής σκυροδέματος και χάλυβα. Όταν οι τάσεις αυτές φθάσουν στην οριακή τιμή τους επέρχεται καταστροφή της συνάφειας με τη μορφή διάρρηξης του σκυροδέματος επικάλυψης κατά μήκος των ράβδων και αποκόλλησης των ράβδων του χάλυβα.
Συσχετισμός Προδιαγραφών σκυροδέματος – χάλυβα.
Από την βιβλιογραφία ξέρουμε ότι οι αντοχές του σκυροδέματος στην θλίψη είναι 12 φορές μεγαλύτερες από ότι είναι σε εφελκυσμό. Ξέρουμε ότι δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα ελαστικό υλικό όπως είναι ο χάλυβας. Ξέρουμε ότι δεν έχει ιδιαίτερες αντοχές στην διάτμηση και τις τέμνουσες όπως έχει ο χάλυβας.

Η μέθοδος όπλισης μέσο της συνάφειας χρησιμοποιείτε από τον σύγχρονο αντισεισμικό σχεδιασμό για την αύξηση των δυναμικών χαρακτηριστικών του σκυροδέματος.
Ωστόσο μετά από έρευνα που έκανα διαπίστωσα ότι εμφανίζονται πολλά προβλήματα τα οποία ακυρώνουν μετά από ορισμένες τιμές εντάσεων την συνεργασία μεταξύ του σκυροδέματος και του χάλυβα 
Υπάρχει η ανάγκη να εφευρεθεί μία άλλη μέθοδος όπλισης η οποία να επιτρέπει την απόλυτη συνεργασία αυτών των δύο υλικών (του χάλυβα και του σκυροδέματος )ώστε αυτά τα δύο συνεργαζόμενα υλικά να μπορούν να εξαντλήσουν στο μέγιστο ( 100% ) τις ιδιαίτερες ικανότητές τους ως προς ορισμένες φορτίσεις όπως είναι η θλίψη για το σκυρόδεμα και ο εφελκυσμός για τον χάλυβα, χωρίς η πρόωρη αστοχία του σκυροδέματος να αναιρεί τις προδιαγραφές αντοχών του χάλυβα.
Με την μέθοδο όπλισης της συνάφειας παρατηρείται ότι ο οπλισμός του χάλυβα δεν εξαντλεί στο 100% τις πραγματικές του προδιαγραφές ως προς τον εφελκυσμό που καλείτε να αναλάβει, διότι αστοχεί πάντα πρώτο το σκυρόδεμα . Η πρόωρη αστοχία του σκυροδέματος εμφανίζεται όταν ενεργούν και άλλες εντάσεις πάνω του στις οποίες δεν εμφανίζετε να έχει και ιδιαίτερες αντοχές.
Αυτός είναι ο λόγος όπου σε πολλές σεισμικές αστοχίες του σκυροδέματος βλέπουμε τον χάλυβα πάντα ακέραιο, τραβηγμένο έξω από το σκυρόδεμα, αλλά ποτέ κομμένο. 

Αυτή η πρωτιά της αστοχίας του σκυροδέματος σύμφωνα με την έρευνα που έκανα οφείλεται σε πολλούς ασύμμετρους παράγοντες. Τρις από αυτούς τους παράγοντες αναλύω πάρα κάτω Μετά ακολουθεί η λύση που δίνει η ευρεσιτεχνία σε κάθε ένα πρόβλημα.
Πρώτη αιτία αστοχίας της συνάφειας του σκυροδέματος και του χάλυβα
Ξέρουμε ότι η ελαστικότητα του σκυροδέματος και η ικανότητά του στον εφελκυσμό είναι μικρότερη αυτής του χάλυβα. Κατά το λίκνισμα του φέροντα σκελετού στον σεισμό τα φέροντα στοιχεία παρουσιάζουν τον στρεπτοκαμπτικό λυγισμό πάνω στον κορμό τους και αυτή η στροφή δημιουργεί την ακτίνα καμπυλότητας η οποία έχει την τάση να επιμηκύνει την μία πλευρά των στοιχείων και να συνθλίψει την άλλη τους πλευρά. Λόγο της εξωτερικής θέσεως που καταλαμβάνει το σκυρόδεμα επικάλυψης του οπλισμού έναντι του χάλυβα επάνω στο φέρον στοιχείο επιμηκύνεται περισσότερο από τον χάλυβα. Η αδυναμία όμως του σκυροδέματος επικάλυψης να ακολουθήσει αυτήν την παραμόρφωση επιμήκυνσης που δέχεται διότι δεν έχει την απαιτούμενη ελαστικότητα που χρειάζεται από την μία και η αδυναμία του από την άλλη στον εφελκυσμό που δέχεται, δημιουργεί διαφορετικές επιμηκύνσεις στα δύο συνεργαζόμενα υλικά με αποτέλεσμα την δημιουργία μικρών ρωγμών εξωτερικώς του σκυροδέματος επικάλυψης. Όταν οι τάσεις αυτές φθάσουν στην οριακή τιμή τους επέρχεται καταστροφή της συνάφειας με τη μορφή διάρρηξης του σκυροδέματος επικάλυψης κατά μήκος των ράβδων και αποκόλλησης των ράβδων χάλυβα με αποτέλεσμα να μην υφίσταται πια ο μηχανισμός της συνάφειας.
Βέβαια από την βιβλιογραφία ξέρουμε ότι η μείωση των τάσεων επιτυγχάνεται με αύξηση της επικάλυψης του σκυροδέματος και μείωση της διαμέτρου των ράβδων του οπλισμού. Η αύξηση της οριακής τιμής τους επιτυγχάνεται με αύξηση της αντοχής του σκυροδέματος. Η παρουσία εγκάρσιου οπλισμού (συνδετήρων) δρα ευνοϊκά περιορίζοντας το άνοιγμα των αναπτυσσόμενων ρωγμών στην διεπιφάνεια οπλισμού και σκυροδέματος.
Δεύτερη αιτία αστοχίας της συνάφειας του σκυροδέματος και του χάλυβα 
Ξέρουμε ότι σε έναν φορέα εάν αρχίσει το φαινόμενο του λυγισμού, ο οπλισμός τείνει να επιμηκυνθεί, για να ακολουθήσει τον λυγισμό του κάθετου στοιχείου. Επειδή όμως ο χάλυβας υπόκεινται σε μεγάλες εφελκυστικές τάσεις, αντιδρά στην παραμόρφωση που του επιβάλουν τα εξωτερικά φορτία του σεισμού μέσο της συνεργασίας που έχει με το σκυρόδεμα με τον μηχανισμό της συνάφειας. Ώμος εμφανίζονται άλλοι διαφορετικοί μηχανισμοί (τύπου μοχλού) πάνω στους κορμούς των φερόντων στοιχείων οι οποίοι δημιουργούν ασύμμετρες και αντίρροπες εντάσεις σε επιμέρους σημεία του κορμού τους όπου δρα η συνάφεια με αποτέλεσμα η εντάσεις αυτές να εμφανίζουν μεγάλη αντίρροπη διαφορά δυναμικού.
Μηχανισμοί Ένα παράδειγμα μηχανισμού αποτελεί ένας απλός μοχλός στον οποίο ένα υπομόχλιο δημιουργεί έναν μηχανισμό ο οποίος αναλόγως της θέσεώς του επί του μοχλού μπορεί να πολλαπλασιάσει την δυνατότητα ανύψωσης φορτίων με μικρή εφαρμοζόμενη δύναμη. Τέτοιοι μηχανισμοί δημιουργούνται και στα φέροντα στοιχεία ενός δομικού έργου. Αυτοί οι μηχανισμοί καταπονούν με περισσότερες φορτίσεις συγκεκριμένα σημεία των φερόντων στοιχείων της κατασκευής. Αυτό το υπομόχλιο του απλού μοχλού, πάνω στις κατασκευές είναι αόρατο αλλά υπαρκτό και δημιουργείτε όταν ένα στοιχείο του φέροντα οργανισμού έχει ταυτόχρονα περιοχές του κορμού του που παρουσιάζουν επιμέρους ελαστική και άκαμπτη συμπεριφορά. Συνήθως άκαμπτη συμπεριφορά παρουσιάζεται στα άκρα τους κοντά στους κόμβους και ελαστική συμπεριφορά στον κεντρικό κορμό των στοιχείων.
Εκεί που συναντιέται η ελαστική συμπεριφορά του κορμού του στοιχείου με την ακαμψία του υπόλοιπου τμήματός του, δημιουργείται αυτός ο αόρατος μηχανισμός του υπομοχλίου. Αυτός ο μηχανισμός μιμούμενος τον απλό μοχλό, πολλαπλασιάζει τις εντάσεις του σεισμού πλησίον των κομβικών άκαμπτων τμημάτων του στοιχείου και για τον λόγο αυτό οι περισσότερες αστοχίες εμφανίζονται λίγο πιο μακριά από τα κομβικά τους σημεία , δηλαδή στην θέση του υπομοχλίου που ονομάζουμε κρίσιμη διατομή. 
Ας εξετάσουμε τώρα την λειτουργία αυτού του μηχανισμού που δημιουργεί από την μια η ελαστική και από την άλλη η άκαμπτη συμπεριφορά του κορμού του στοιχείου εν σχέση με τον μηχανισμό της συνάφειας ώστε να βγάλουμε χρήσιμα συμπεράσματα ως προς τα προβλήματα που παρουσιάζονται .
Βασικά ο μηχανισμός του μοχλού είναι ένα κρίσιμο σημείο αστοχίας πάνω στον κορμό των στοιχείων ( δοκού ή υποστυλώματος ) όπου σε αυτήν την περιοχή του κορμού των διαχωρίζετε η φορά των εντάσεων δημιουργώντας αντίρροπες και ασύμμετρες ροπές.Βασικά ο μηχανισμός αυτός δημιουργεί εκ φύσεως πάντα αντίρροπες ροπές και είναι το σημείο εκείνο που διαχωρίζει τις τάσεις εφελκυσμού σε δεξιές και αριστερές στην μέγιστη τιμή τους.
Αυτός ο μηχανισμός αλλάζει την φορά των εντάσεων στην κρίσιμη περιοχή αφενός (δημιουργόντας αντίρροπες ροπές ) και αφετέρου δημιουργεί μεγαλύτερες εντάσεις στην ασθενέστερη περιοχή του κορμού των στοιχείων όπου δρα η μικρού δυναμικού αντοχή της συνάφειας. Οπότε εμφανίζονται μεγάλες εντάσεις σε περιοχές όπου η συνάφεια έχει μικρές εφεκλυστικές αντοχές εν σχέση με το άλλο τμήμα του κορμού του στοιχείου το οποίο έχει μεγαλύτερη συνάφεια και αντοχές εφελκυσμού λόγο του μεγαλύτερου μήκους του όπου δρα η συνάφεια. Αυτός ο μηχανισμός έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να αστοχεί πρόωρα το σκυρόδεμα που ευρίσκεται από την μεριά της αδύναμης περιοχή αφήνοντας τον χάλυβα να εξοκείλει από αυτό, ακυρώνοντας τόσο τον μηχανισμό της συνάφειας όσο και τις εφεκλυστικές ικανότητες του χάλυβα που μπορεί να παραλάβει. Οπότε εδώ βλέπουμε ότι θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε οικονομία στην ποσότητα του χάλυβα που τοποθετούμε στα υποστυλώματα αν μία άλλη μέθοδος οπλισμού εξαντλούσε 100% τις εφελκυστικές του ικανότητες. 
Παράδειγμα. Υποθέστε ότι έχουμε ένα κερί το οποίο έχει μέσα του το φυτίλι Αν το σπάσουμε με τα χέρια μας στο κέντρο θα παρατηρήσουμε ότι στο σημείο του μηχανισμού και τελικά της αστοχίας θα υποχωρήσει μεν το κερί λόγο θλίψης, αλλά το φυτίλι δεν θα τραβηχτεί από καμία πλευρά έξω από το σώμα του κεριού. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει διαφορά δυναμικού στην συνάφεια του δεξιού και αριστερού κορμού του κεριού.
Αν όμως σπάσουμε το κερί κοντά στα άκρα του τότε θα παρατηρήσουμε το φυτίλι να ολισθαίνει και τελικά να βγαίνει από το σώμα του κεριού από την μεριά που έχει την μικρότερη συνάφεια. Εδώ ο μηχανισμός της συνάφειας είναι διπλά αδύναμος λόγο της θέσεως του μηχανισμού που αφενός δουλεύει σαν μοχλός και πολλαπλασιάζει τον εφελκυσμό προς το αδύναμο μέρος του κεριού, και από την άλλη η μικρή συνάφεια του αδύναμου μέρους του κεριού εν σχέση με την μεγάλη συνάφεια του άλλου μέρους του εξελκούν το φυτίλι εύκολα έξω από το σώμα του.
Το ίδιο ακριβώς συμβαίνει και στα υποστυλώματα και τις δοκούς που παραλαμβάνουν ροπές στους κόμβους. Το πρόβλημα αυτό είναι πιο έντονο στους κάτω ορόφους και περισσότερο στο ισόγειο για τον εξής λόγο. 
Τα καθ ύψος υποστυλώματα του φέροντα οργανισμού μιας πολυώροφης κατοικίας εκτείνονται από την βάση της κατασκευής μέχρι το δώμα. Η βάση του υποστυλώματος του ισογείου είναι εγκλωβισμένη μέσα στα θεμέλια του εδάφους ή των πετρωμάτων οπότε ο κορμός του υποστυλώματος κοντά στην βάση έχει μηδενική ελαστικότητα. Από την άλλη οι πάνω όροφοι έχουν πολύ μεγάλη ελαστικότητα. Λόγο αυτής της αναπόφευκτης διαφοράς ελαστικότητας και ακαμψίας πάνω στον κορμό του ιδίου υποστυλώματος δημιουργείτε μηχανισμός υποστυλώματος ( υπομόχλιο ) ένα μέτρο πάνω από την βάση.
.

----------


## seismic

Οπότε το υποστύλωμα του ισογείου σε έναν σεισμό συγκεντρώνει τις πιο πολλές καταπονήσεις ένα μέτρο πάνω από την βάση του διότι αυτό διαχειρίζεται μεγαλύτερες εντάσεις λόγο τις πολλαπλής ελαστικότητα των πάνω ορόφων και της μεγαλύτερης ακαμψίας που του επιβάλουν τα πολύ μεγάλα στατικά φορτία που παραλαμβάνει. 
Δηλαδή το κάθε ένα υποστύλωμα του φέροντα και προπαντός τα υποστυλώματα του ισογείου στον σεισμό μετατρέπονται σε έναν μοχλό για πέτρες με το υπομόχλιο να βρίσκετε πλησίον της βάσης. Αφού το υπομόχλιο διαχωρίζει τις ροπές σε δεξιές και αριστερές, στο υποστύλωμα της κατασκευής συμβαίνει το ίδιο. Δηλαδή από τον μηχανισμό του υποστυλώματος ισογείου προς την βάση έχουμε αντίθετης φοράς τάσεις από ότι έχουμε από τον μηχανισμό και πάνω.( αντίρροπες ροπές )


*Τρίτη αιτία αστοχίας της συνάφειας του σκυροδέματος και του χάλυβα* 
 Υποθέστε ότι τοποθετούμε ένα ράβδο από χάλυβα μέσα σε βούτυρο .Αν τραβήξουμε την ράβδο του χάλυβα με το χέρι μας το βούτυρο θα φέρει μία μικρή αντίδραση λόγο του μηχανισμού της συνάφειας που έχει με τον χάλυβα, και μετά δεν θα αντέξει το τράβηγμα και θα αφήσει το σίδερο να ολισθήσει και να εξωλκεύσει  έξω από το βούτυρο. Συμπέρασμα Δεν φτάνει να έχουμε έναν ισχυρό ράβδο από χάλυβα ο οποίος να αντέχει τις τάσεις εφελκυσμού. Πρέπει και το άλλο υλικό που αγκαλιάζει τον χάλυβα να είναι αρκετά δυνατό ώστε με το μηχανισμό της συνάφειας να το συγκρατήσει μέσα του. Αν δεν είναι αρκετά δυνατό, και δέκα ράβδους να έχουμε τοποθετήσει μέσα στο βούτυρο δεν θα παρατηρήσουμε μεγάλη αύξηση στην ικανότητα παραλαβής περισσοτέρων τάσεων εφελκυσμού. Το ίδιο παρατηρείται και στα φέροντα στοιχεία μιας κατασκευής. Ο χάλυβας είναι πολύ πιο ισχυρός από το σκυρόδεμα, και δεν συνεργάζονται τόσο ώστε οι ικανότητες εφελκυσμού του χάλυβα να εξαντληθούν 100% διότι αδυνατεί το σκυρόδεμα να το συγκρατήσει μέσα του. Αυτό για μένα λέγετε ανεπάρκεια ορθού σχεδιασμού στον σημερινό σύγχρονο αντισεισμικό σχεδιασμό, και σπατάλη χάλυβα που ανεβάζει το κόστος χωρίς μεγάλο όφελος. 
Από τα τρία πάρα πάνω προβλήματα που αναφέραμε ότι εμφανίζονται κατά το λίκνισμα του σεισμού στα υποστυλώματα συμπεραίνουμε ότι υπάρχει η ανάγκη να εφευρεθεί μία άλλη μέθοδος όπλισης των κατασκευών η οποία να επιτρέπει την απόλυτη συνεργασία αυτών των δύο υλικών ώστε αυτά τα δύο συνεργαζόμενα υλικά να μπορούν να εξαντλήσουν το κάθε ένα ξεχωριστά  στο 100%  τις αντοχές των προδιαγραφών τους ως προς την θλίψη τον εφελκυσμό την διάτμηση και την κάμψη χωρίς η αστοχία του ενός να καταστρέφει τις προδιαγραφές του άλλου υλικού. Αλλιώς δεν έχει νόημα η αύξηση του οπλισμού αφενός και η αύξησης της διαστασιολόγησης του σκυροδέματος των στοιχείων αφετέρου, όταν το μεν πρώτο δεν μπορεί να ανταπεξέλθει λόγο του προβληματικού μηχανισμού και της αναποτελεσματικής συνάφειας , το δε δεύτερο αυξάνει τις σεισμικές αδρανειακές εντάσεις καθιστώντας  αναποτελεσματική την αύξηση του σκυροδέματος των στοιχείων πάνω από ορισμένες  τιμές διαστασιολόγησης.
*Λύση των τριών αναφερθέντων προβλημάτων με τον μηχανισμό της ευρεσιτεχνίας.*
*Λύση της πρώτης αιτίας αστοχίας*
*Με την μέθοδο του μηχανισμού της ευρεσιτεχνίας δεν υφίσταται ουδεμία συνάφεια μεταξύ του σκυροδέματος και του χαλύβδινου τένοντα λόγω του ότι αυτός περνά ελεύθερος το υποστύλωμα μέσα από μία σωλήνα πριν καταλήξει πάνω στο δώμα.*
Αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να μην εμφανίζεται η ανάπτυξη διατμητικών τάσεων στη διεπιφάνεια επαφής σκυροδέματος και χάλυβα οι οποίες όταν αυτές φθάσουν στην οριακή τιμή τους επέρχεται καταστροφή της συνάφειας με τη μορφή διάρρηξης του σκυροδέματος επικάλυψης κατά μήκος των ράβδων και αποκόλλησης των ράβδων του χάλυβα.
Αυτές οι εντάσεις που εμφανίζονται στη συνάφεια, ο μηχανισμός της ευρεσιτεχνίας τις παραλαμβάνει αλλιώς.  Ξέρουμε ότι σε έναν φορέα εάν αρχίσει το φαινόμενο του λυγισμού, ο τένοντας της ευρεσιτεχνίας τείνει να επιμηκυνθεί, για να ακολουθήσει τον λυγισμό του κάθετου στοιχείου. Επειδή όμως ο τένοντας της ευρεσιτεχνίας υπόκεινται σε μεγάλες εφελκυστικές εντάσεις, αντιδρά στην παραμόρφωση που του επιβάλουν τα εξωτερικά φορτία του σεισμού σε δύο περιοχές, αυτές των δύο άκρων του. Η πρώτη περιοχή αντίδρασης του κάτω άκρου του τένοντα ευρίσκεται κάτω από την βάση όπου είναι πακτωμένος μέσα στο έδαφος στα βάθη της γεώτρησης. Η άλλη αντίδραση του άνω άκρου του τένοντα στο δώμα προέρχεται από το περικόχλιο του τένοντα που είναι βιδωμένο επάνω του περισφίγγοντας το δώμα. Το περικόχλιο αντιδρά στην ανάκληση ανόδου του δώματος κατά το λίκνισμα της κατασκευής.  Αυτή η παρεμπόδιση του περικοχλίου στην άνοδο – ανάκληση του δώματος δημιουργεί  θλιπτικές εντάσεις στο δώμα με αρνητικό πρόσημο τις φοράς των ροπών ανατροπής τις οποίες παραλαμβάνει εύκολα το σκυρόδεμα λόγο της αυξημένης του ικανότητας ως προς την θλίψη. Κατ αυτόν τον τρόπο οι εντάσεις του σεισμού που παραλαμβάνει ο χάλυβας και το σκυρόδεμα  εκτράπηκαν και οδηγήθηκαν σε διαφορετικές περιοχές πάνω στο δώμα και μετατράπηκαν από διατμητικές εντάσεις ( που εμφανίζει η συνάφεια ) σε θλιπτικές εντάσεις πάνω στο δώμα της οποίες όμως είναι ικανό να τις παραλάβει το σκυρόδεμα δίνοντας την δυνατότητα στον χάλυβα του τένοντα να εξαντλήσει τις εφελκυστικές του ικανότητες προτού αστοχήσει προσδίδοντας μεγάλο οικονομικό όφελος, αφού τώρα θα υπάρχει η δυνατότητα με λιγότερο οπλισμό να παραλαμβάνομαι περισσότερες εφελκυστικές εντάσεις. Αν μάλιστα εφαρμόσουμε με τον μηχανισμό της ευρεσιτεχνίας μία καθοδική ένταση στο υποστυλώματα ( η οποία να είναι μέσα στα πλαίσια της επαλληλίας ) αυξάνουμε και την αντοχή του σκυροδέματος ως προς όλες τις τέμνουσες και μειώνουμε την ακτίνα καμπυλότητας του σκυροδέματος επικάλυψης εξαλείφοντας τις μεγάλες ρωγμές 
………………………………………………………………………………………………………..

*Λύση της δεύτερης αιτίας αστοχίας ( μηχανισμός μοχλού )*
Ο τένοντας της ευρεσιτεχνίας πακτώνεται στο δώμα και εκτίνεται διαπερνώντας ενιαίος τα υποστυλώματα όλων των ορόφων καθώς και το μήκος μιας γεώτρησης κάτω από αυτά όπου υφίσταται η δεύτερη πάκτωση του τένοντα μέσα στο έδαφος. Mε τον σημερινό σχεδιασμό ο οποίος χρησιμοποιεί τον μηχανισμό της συνάφειας υφίσταται το πρόβλημα που αναφέραμε πιο πάνω διότι η διαφορά δυναμικού πρόσφυσης ( στο σημείο όπου δημιουργούνται οι αντίρροπες ροπές)  είναι μεγάλη. Με την μέθοδο της ευρεσιτεχνίας αυτή η διαφορά δυναμικού των αντίρροπων ροπών δεν υφίσταται διότι.
α) ο τένοντας δεν σταματά στην βάση αλλά εκτίνεται πακτωμένος μέσα στα βάθη της γεώτρησης οπότε το υπομόχλιο ευρίσκεται σε θέση ισορροπίας. β) Δεν υφίσταται πια διαφορά δυναμικού πρόσφυσης όπως συμβαίνει με την συνάφεια στο σημείο που δρουν οι αντίρροπες ροπές διότι οι πακτώσεις του τένοντα ευρίσκονται στα δύο άκρα του.
*Λύση της τρίτης αιτίας αστοχίας.*
Κάθε υλικό έχει διαφορετικές προδιαγραφές αντοχής ως προς τις δυνάμεις της θλίψης του εφελκυσμού και της διάτμησης. Το σκυρόδεμα έχει μικρές αντοχές στον εφελκυσμό και την διάτμηση ενώ διαθέτει μεγάλη αντοχή στην θλίψη. Με την υφιστάμενη μέθοδος της συνάφειας παρατηρείται η ανάπτυξη διατμητικών τάσεων στη διεπιφάνεια επαφής σκυροδέματος και χάλυβα οι οποίες αδυνατεί να παραλάβει το σκυρόδεμα διότι δεν είναι το είδος  των δυνάμεων που μπορεί να παραλάβει. Λόγω του ότι στην μέθοδος της ευρεσιτεχνίας είναι ανύπαρκτος ο μηχανισμός της συνάφειας διότι ο τένοντας διαπερνά ελεύθερος το υποστύλωμα οι διατμητικές ακτινωτές εντάσεις που δημιουργούνται στην διεπιφάνεια σκυροδέματος χάλυβα με τον μηχανισμό της συνάφειας δεν υφίστανται. Ο μηχανισμός της ευρεσιτεχνίας και η μέθοδος εφαρμογής που χρησιμοποιεί οδηγούν τις σεισμικές εντάσεις στο δώμα και στο έδαφος. Στο δώμα ο μηχανισμός πάκτωσης καταπονεί το σκυρόδεμα του υποστυλώματος μόνο με θλιπτικές εντάσεις οι οποίες έχουν αρνητικό πρόσημο διότι παρεμποδίζουν το επικλινή ανασήκωμα  του δώματος προερχόμενο από την ροπή ανατροπής. Το σκυρόδεμα είναι πάρα πολύ ικανό στην θλίψη οπότε παραλαμβάνει χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα τις θλιπτικές εντάσεις με αρνητικό πρόσημο που το αναγκάζει να δεχθεί η μέθοδος και ο μηχανισμός της ευρεσιτεχνίας. Στο άλλο άκρο μέσα στο έδαφος ο μηχανισμός της άγκυρας δημιουργεί στην διεπιφάνεια των πρανών της γεώτρησης και των σιαγόνων  της άγκυρας ακτινωτές θλιπτικές εντάσεις αυξάνοντας την τριβή και την πρόσφυση ώστε να επιτύχει ισχυρή πάκτωση. Κατ αυτόν τον τρόπο η μέθοδος της ευρεσιτεχνίας δεν καταπονεί το σκυρόδεμα με αξονικές διατμητικές τάσεις όπως συμβαίνει με την συνάφεια. 
Συμπέρασμα Η μέθοδος της ευρεσιτεχνίας έλυσε τρία σοβαρά προβλήματα τα οποία δεν επέτρεπαν στον οπλισμό του χάλυβα να εξαντλήσει στο έπακρο τις προδιαγραφές που έχει ως προς τον εφελκυσμό διότι αστοχούσε πρώτο το σκυρόδεμα. Με την μέθοδο της ευρεσιτεχνίας με λιγότερο χάλυβα επιτυγχάνουμε μεγαλύτερες αντοχές στον εφελκυσμό οπότε έχουμε μεγάλη οικονομία στον οπλισμό του σκυροδέματος. Φυσικά μεγαλώνει και η αντοχή της κατασκευής ως προς τις σεισμικές φορτίσεις.

----------


## seismic

Θα ήθελα να κάνω μία ερώτηση ως προς τις συνιστώσες των δυνάμεων που επιδρούν πάνω στον κόμβο ενός φέροντα για την δημιουργεία της ροπής και της αντιροπής . Αν σχεδιάσουμε ένα διάγραμμα ανάλυσης δυνάμεων ενός κόμβου όταν αυτός καταπονείται από τον σεισμό πιες θα είναι αυτές οι συνιστώσες δυνάμεις που δημιουργούν την ροπή και την αντιροπή η οποία είναι υπεύθυνη για τον στρεπτοκαμπτικό λυγισμό του κορμού των στοιχείων και ποιο είναι το αίτιο που τις δημιουργεί με βάση τον ευρωκώδικα?

----------


## CFAK

Αυτό που ρωτάς, δεν βγάζει νόημα. Αν το διατυπώσεις σωστά ίσως κάποιος μπορεί να σου απαντήσει.
Ακόμα και ερασιτεχνικά αν ασχολείσαι με τη μελέτη της στατικής, γιατί δεν αρχίζεις διαβάζοντας σχετικά βιβλία;

----------


## seismic

Καλή σου μέρα CFAK. Καλά θα ήταν να ξέρω ότι ξέρεις αλλά είναι αργά για εμένα παίρνει πολύ χρόνο και δεν καταλαβαίνω τα μαθηματικά. Βασικά θα ήθελα ένα σχεδιάγραμμα δυνάμεων της δυναμικής ανάλυσης των κόμβων ενός πλαισιωτού φορέα πακτωμένου στο έδαφος χωρίς τοιχοποιία με ανελαστική συμπεριφορά.
Γενικά..Τις βασικές δυνάμεις που επιδρούν για να σχηματιστεί ο στρεπτοκαμπτικός λυγισμός των στοιχείων.
Θα ήθελα να δω αν εσείς λαμβάνεται υπόψιν την ανάκληση της βάσης Κ και την ανάκληση του πάνω μέρους του υποστυλώματος Κ1 που παρατηρείται στο σχεδιάγραμμα και είναι η κύρια αιτία ( μαζί με την ελαστικότητα των στοιχείων ) της δημιουργίας του στρεπτοκαμπτικού λυγισμού 

In an earthquake, the columns lose their eccentricity and their bases are lifted, creating twisting in all of the nodes of the structure. There is a limit to the eccentricity, that is, there is a limit to the surface area of the base which is lifted by the rollover moment. To minimize the twisting of the bases, we place strong foot girders in the columns. In the large longitudinal columns (walls), due to the large moments which occur during an earthquake, it is practically impossible to prevent rotation with the classical way of construction of the foot girders.
It is a method that uses a mechanism to pontoon nodes of higher level of constructions with earth and which dynamically deflect the lateral load of the earthquake through the vertical support elements and directs them into the ground controlling in this way the oscillation of the construction which causes torsional flexural buckling responsible for structural failures on the trunks of bearing elements.
The reaction of the mechanism to the raising of the roof of the longitudinal column and the opposing reaction of the at the bottom part of the base, divert the lateral load of the earthquake in the strong vertical section. With this diversion of the lateral load of the earthquake to the vertical columns, the twisting of the nodes is abolished because the lateral loadings of the earthquake are 100 per cent borne along the length of the columns, so it is impossible for them to twist in their main sections.

----------


## CFAK

O στρεπτοκαμπτικός λυγισμός είναι φαινόμενο που αφορα κατά κυριο λόγο τις μεταλλικές διατομές, ειδικά τις υψίκορμες, οι οποίες αν και υποβάλλονται μόνο σε καμπτική καταπόνηση, μπορεί να λυγίσουν (εκτρεπόμενες πλευρικά, σαν να υποβάλλονταν και σε στέψη) χωρίς να αναπτυξουντην μέγιστη καμπτική τους αντοχή, οπότε απαιτείται κατάλληλη πλευρική αντιστήριξη.

Οι γωνίες Κ στο σχεδιάγραμμα είναι περίπου οι άγνωστοι στην μέθοδο μετακινήσεων για την επίλυση πλαισίων. Άρα επειδή το λέει η θεωρία της μηχανικής είσαι υποχρεωμένος να τις λάβεις υπ'όψη, είτε έχεις σπουδάσει μηχανικός είτε όχι.

----------

seismic

----------


## seismic

Ο στρεπτοκαμπτικός λυγισμός αφορά όλων των ειδών τις πλαισιωτές και ασύμμετρες κατασκευές που έχουν κόμβους και κατά κύριο λόγο τα ελαστικά στοιχεία όπως είναι οι υψίκορμες μεταλλικές κολόνες.  
Plan 4 ) ( Figure a ) Αποτελείτε από κολόνες δοκούς και πεδιλοδοκούς του ιδίου μεγέθους.
Βλέπουμε τα εξής Οι κολόνες σε ένα σεισμό λυγίζουν και μαζί λυγίζει και ο δοκός. Ο πεδιλοδοκός δεν λυγίζει και αυτό συμβαίνει διότι είναι αρκετά ισχυρός ώστε να κρατά το πέλμα της βάσης κολλημένο πάνω στο έδαφος. Η ελαστικότητα της κολόνας και τις δοκού αφαιρούν πολλά φορτία από τις δυνάμεις που καταπονούν τον πεδιλοδοκό και για αυτόν τον λόγο δεν λυγίζει. 
Παρατηρούμε όμως ότι η ελαστικότητα των κολονών και της δοκού παραμορφώνουν ( - σηκώνουν-κατεβάζουν στα δύο άκρα ) το άνω μέρος των κολονών εκεί που έχει ροζ χρώμα στα σημεία Κ1 Αυτό το κατέβασμα και το ανασήκωμα που εμφανίζεται κατά την ταλάντωση παραμορφώνουν την δοκό. 
Συμπέρασμα
α) η ελαστικότητα βοηθάει στην αποθήκευση ενέργειας πάνω στον κορμό της δοκού και της κολόνας μέχρι ένα σημείο μετατόπισης την οποία αποθηκευμένη ενέργεια την αποδίδει πίσω στην επόμενη μετατόπιση χωρίς όμως να πάθει αστοχίες.
β) η ελαστικότητα αυτή οπότε και η αποθήκευση της ενέργειας του σεισμού εφαρμόζεται και στην κολόνα και στην δοκό. 
γ) Υπάρχει παραμόρφωση στο πλαίσιο αυτό οπότε βγάζουμε το συμπέρασμα ότι ένας από τους λόγους παραμόρφωσης της κατασκευής είναι η ελαστικότητα των στοιχείων της κολόνας και της δοκού. 

Ας εξετάσουμε τώρα το ( Plan 4 ) ( Figure b ) To πλαίσιο αυτό δεν αποτελείτε από όμοια στοιχεία ( κολόνες δοκούς πεδιλοδοκούς ) αλλά οι κολόνες είναι πιο μεγάλες και μακρόστενες ( τοιχία ) 
Εδώ θα παρατηρήσουμε μία διαφορετική παραμόρφωση του πλαισίου αυτού.
α) Οι κολόνες αυτές δεν παρουσιάζουν τον λυγισμό στον κορμό τους γιατί είναι πιο άκαμπτες από τις μικρές τετράγωνες κολόνες.
β) όλη η αποθήκευση της ενέργειας του σεισμού και όλη η παραμόρφωση συντελείτε πάνω στον κορμό της δοκού.
γ) Τα φορτία στρέψης που αναλαμβάνει η δοκός είναι τα διπλάσια από ότι ήταν όταν η κολόνα και η δοκός είχαν τις ίδιες διαστάσεις οπότε διπλάσια είναι και η παραμόρφωση του κορμού της και διπλάσιος ο κίνδυνος να αστοχήσει. 
δ) Τα μεγάλα τοιχία ( κολόνες ) λόγο της ακαμψίας τους και λόγο της δύναμης που έχουν λυγίζουν και τον πεδιλοδοκό. Αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να ανασηκωθεί το πέλμα της βάσης ( εκεί που είναι ροζ ) στα σημεία Κ Αυτό το ανασήκωμα της βάσης είναι ο δεύτερος μεγάλος λόγος της παραμόρφωσης του πλαισίου διότι το τοιχίο-κολόνα χάνει την καθετότητά του και παραμορφώνει πιο πολύ το πλαίσιο, της φέρουσας κατασκευής
Συμπαίρασμα
Η ελαστικότητα του κορμού των δοκών και των κολονών μαζί με το ανασήκωμα των βάσεων είναι οι δύο μεγάλοι παράγοντες της παραμόρφωσης του πλαισίου που αστοχεί. 

Αυτό το φαινόμενο ονομάζεται πλάγιος στρεπτοκαμπτικός λυγισμός. Υπάρχει και ο στρεπτομεταφορικός λυγισμός ο οποίος εμφανίζεται σε ασύμμετρες κατασκευές. Έλα πλαισιωτό κτίριο ταλαντεύεται πιο ομοιόμορφα ενώ ένα ασύμμετρο κατά την ταλάντωση παρουσιάζει και στρεπτικά φαινόμενα γύρω από τον εαυτό του, μαζί με την ταλάντωση. 
Παλιά οι πολιτικοί μηχανικοί πλακωνόντουσαν μεταξύ τους στο αν έπρεπε να σχεδιάζουν κατασκευές ελαστικές ( με μικρές κολόνες ) ή άκαμπτες ( με τοιχία ) 
Τελικά επικράτησε η άποψη ότι ήταν καλύτερη η κατασκευή που είχε άκαμπτα τοιχία διότι αστοχούσε πρώτη η δοκός διότι ήταν πιο αδύναμη από το τοιχίο. Όταν αστοχεί η δοκός το σπίτι δεν καταρρέει διότι κρέμεται από τον οπλισμό. Ενώ αν σπάσει πρώτη η κολόνα με / σχήμα αστοχίας το σπίτι καταρρέει.
Κατ αυτόν τον τρόπω σχεδιάζουν οι πολιτικοί μηχανικοί τις κατασκευές σήμερα και με αυτόν τον σχεδιασμό έχουν κατορθώσει να μην καταρρέει εύκολα ένα σπίτι και να σώνονται περισσότεροι άνθρωποι από τον σεισμό. Το σπίτι όμως μετά τον σεισμό το κατεδαφίζουμε. 
Αυτή είναι η στάθμη της επιστήμης σήμερα.
Τι κάνει η ευρεσιτεχνία μου για να βοηθήσει ώστε να αποφύγουμε αυτό το φαινόμενο του στεπτοκαμπτικού λυγισμού 
Δες ( Plan2 Figure a ) Στις μικρές κολόνες
Προσπαθεί να σταματήσει τον λυγισμό του κορμού της κολόνας και το ανασήκωμα της βάσης. Πως?.... βιδώνοντας την κολόνα στο έδαφος.
α) Αν βιδώσουμε την βάση με το έδαφος σταματάμε το ανασήκωμα Κ της βάσης αλλά δεν σταματάμε και τον λυγισμό του κορμού της κολόνας
β)Αν βιδώσουμε το δώμα της κολόνας με το έδαφος σταματάμε όλη την παραμόρφωση προερχόμενη από το ανασήκωμα της βάσης και από την ελαστικότητα του κορμού της κολόνας 
Δες ( Plan2 Figure b ) Στα μεγάλα τοιχία
α) Αν βιδώσουμε την βάση με το έδαφος σταματάμε το ανασήκωμα Κ της βάσης αλλά δεν σταματάμε τον πολύ μικρό λυγισμό στον κορμό των τοιχίων που μπορεί να υπάρξει στα πολυόροφα κτίρια.
Στα ισόγεια και τα διώροφα τα οποία διαθέτουν μεγάλα τοιχία ο λυγισμός είναι αμελητέος οπότε αρκεί μόνο η πάκτωση εδάφους βάσης.

Όταν το υποστύλωμα είναι σχεδιασμένο με πεδιλοδοκούς και ο οπλισμός του σταματάει μέσα σε αυτούς τότε είναι μοιραίο όλες οι πλάγιες φορτίσεις του σεισμού να οδηγούνται μέσο των ροπών του κόμβου στον κορμό των στοιχείων κάμπτοντας τον κορμό τους. 
Η αμφίπλευρη πάκτωση των κόμβων της ανώτατης στάθμης ενός επιμήκους υποστυλώματος με το έδαφος μέσο μηχανισμών πάκτωσης  εκτρέπει τις πλάγιες φορτίσεις του σεισμού και της μεταφέρει μέσα από τον κατακόρυφο σώμα του υποστυλώματος μέσα στο έδαφος διότι αντιτίθεται  στην ροπή ανατροπής του υποστυλώματος και τον λυγισμό του που δημιουργεί τον στρεπτοκαμπτικό λυγισμό των στοιχείων. Το αρνητικό πρόσημο των δυνάμεων του μηχανισμού προερχόμενες από το έδαφος σταματούν την ανάκληση του άνω μέρους του υποστυλώματος αφενός και η άλλη αντίδραση του εδάφους στο αντικριστό κάτω μέρος τις βάσης του υποστυλώματος αφετέρου εκτρέπουν μέσα από τον κατακόρυφο κορμό των υποστυλωμάτων τα φορτία του σεισμού και τα μεταφέρουν μέσα στο έδαφος δηλαδή από εκεί που προήλθαν.
Κατ αυτόν τον τρόπο σταματάμε τις διάφορες ιδιομορφές του φέροντα κατά τον σεισμό που προκαλούν τις παραμορφώσεις του στρεπτοκαμπτικού λυγισμού και με την κατάλληλη διαστασιολόγηση, πάκτωση όλων των άκρον,μορφοποίηση και σωστή τοποθέτηση των επιμήκη υποστυλωμάτων επί του φέροντα οργανισμού σταματάμε και τον στρεπτομεταφορικό λυγισμό των ασύμμετρων κατασκευών.

----------


## CFAK

Ο στρεπτοκαμπτικός λυγισμός είναι αυτό που σου έγραψα.
Αυτό που λες εσύ "στρεπτοκαμπικό λυγισμό" είναι η ελαστική παραμόρφωση. 

Όχι επειδή εγώ είμαι μηχανικός και εσύ όχι. Επειδή έτσι είναι.

----------

seismic

----------


## seismic

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την διόρθωση και που μου απαντάς.  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## CFAK

Δεν χρειάζεται να με ευχαριστείς. Σου τονίζω απλώς τη σημασία του να διατυπώνεις με ακρίβεια τις θέσεις σου επί τεχνικών θεμάτων, ώστε να δώσεις αξία στην ευρεσιτεχνία σου και στα λεγόμενά σου. 
Αν είσαι απολύτως βέβαιος για την αξία της ευρεσιτεχνίας σου, δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις διάλογο με μηχανικούς, η ίδια η ιστορία θα σε δικαιώσει.

----------

seismic

----------


## seismic

Το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι ότι πιστεύω στην ευρεσιτεχνία αυτή περισσότερο από την πρακτική μου πείρα πάνω στις κατασκευές που όμως δεν είναι πείρα πολιτικού μηχανικού αλλά κατασκευαστή. Η ιστορία θα δείξει πολύ σύντομα διότι συμφωνίες για την πραγματοποίηση της αλλαγής από την ιδέα στην πράξη είναι στα σκαριά. Οι πρώτες υπογραφές έχουν παίσει και μένει ο προγραμματισμός της πιστοποίησης και υλοποίησης στην πράξη. Την ευρεσιτεχνία πλέον την αναλαμβάνουν οι πολιτικοί μηχανικοί πάει σε Ελληνικά χέρια. Έχω λίγο τρακ αλλά πιστεύω αυτό που κάνω.

----------


## seismic

Υπάρχουν καθηγητές πολιτικών μηχανικών που λένε ότι η ευρεσιτεχνία χρειάζεται ένα λογισμικό με τις προδιαγραφές της. Υπάρχουν και πολιτικοί μηχανικοί που λένε ότι τα υπάρχοντα προγράμματα επαρκούν για τις μελέτες. Τελικά τι συμβαίνει ρε παιδιά... χρειάζεται το λογισμικό ναι ή όχι? Υπόψιν ότι η ευρεσιτεχνία εμπλέκει παραπάνω από μία επιστημονικές κατηγορίες δηλαδή έχει ένα διεπιστημονικό πεδίο ή αντικείμενο όπως είναι αυτό του πολιτικού μηχανικού του γεωλόγου και του μηχανολόγου. Υπάρχει κάποιο λογισμικό ή λογισμικά μαζί που να μπορούν να εξετάσουν όλες αυτές τις παραμέτρους επίλυσης όπως είναι η αντοχή του κτιρίου, του μηχανισμού και του εδάφους σε έναν επικείμενο σεισμό?

----------


## CFAK

Στο έχω ξαναπαντήσει. Εγώ ξέρω τουλάχιστον 3 λογισμικά που επιλύουν την πρότασή σου.
Επίσης, λύνεται και με "το χέρι" με καλή προσέγγιση. Οι καθηγητές δεν μπορούν να το επιλύσουν? (όχι ότι μου κάνει εντύπωση)..

----------

seismic

----------


## seismic

Μπορούν να το επιλύσουν οι καθηγητές. Απλά λένε ότι ένα λογισμικό (που στοιχίζει πολλά χρήματα ) με τις προδιαγραφές της ευρεσιτεχνίας θα διευκόλυνε τους πολιτικούς μηχανικούς ως προς την ταχύτητα της επίλυσης.

----------


## CFAK

Αφού και οι καθηγητές, που συνεργάζεσαι, μπορούν και υπάρχουν λογισμικά, έστω υψηλού κόστους, που μπορούν να επιλύσουν την ευρεσιτεχνεία σου, ποιο το νόημα της ερώτησής σου?

----------

seismic

----------


## seismic

Ένα λογισμικό με τις προδιαγραφές της ευρεσιτεχνίας που θα περιλαμβάνει λογισμικό για γεωλογικές και στατικές μελέτες και αντοχές των διάφορων μηχανισμών σε ένα πακέτο θα διευκόλυνε πολύ τους πολιτικούς μηχανικούς στην επίλυση. Αυτός είναι ο στόχος ... να διευκολύνουμε τους μηχανικούς. Αυτό τουλάχιστο μου λένε οι καθηγητές. Αυτό βέβαια για το μέλλον Αν δεν χρειάζεται δεν θα το κάνουμε.

----------


## seismic

> Ο στρεπτοκαμπτικός λυγισμός είναι αυτό που σου έγραψα.
> Αυτό που λες εσύ "στρεπτοκαμπικό λυγισμό" είναι η ελαστική παραμόρφωση. 
> 
> Όχι επειδή εγώ είμαι μηχανικός και εσύ όχι. Επειδή έτσι είναι.


Το πάρα κάτω βγάζει νόημα ή είναι λάθος?
Όταν το υποστύλωμα είναι σχεδιασμένο με πεδιλοδοκούς και ο οπλισμός του σταματάει μέσα σε αυτούς τότε είναι μοιραίο όλες οι πλάγιες φορτίσεις του σεισμού να οδηγούνται μέσο των ροπών του κόμβου πάνω στα φέροντα στοιχεία κάμπτοντας τον κορμό τους προκαλώντας την ελαστική παραμόρφωση και με την αύξηση της προσφοράς σεισμικής ενέργειας περνάνε σε ανελαστικές παραμορφώσεις. 
Η αμφίπλευρη πάκτωση των κόμβων της ανώτατης στάθμης ενός επιμήκους υποστυλώματος με το έδαφος μέσο  μηχανισμών τύπου πάκτωσης και έντασης αποτρέπει α) την ροπή ανατροπής του β) την ελαστική παραμόρφωση του κορμού των φερόντων στοιχείων γ) το αμφίπλευρο ανασήκωμα της βάσης του καθώς και των κόμβων της ανώτατης στάθμης διατηρώντας την καθετότητά του κατά την διάρκεια του σεισμού διότι εκτρέπει τις πλάγιες φορτίσεις του και της μεταφέρει μέσα από την εγκάρσια ισχυρή δομή του μέσα στο έδαφος. Η αντίθεση των δυνάμεων  αφενός από  το αρνητικό πρόσημο της εντάσης του μηχανισμού ως προς την ροπή ανατροπής εφαρμοζόμενη πάνω στο ανώτατο άκρο του υποστυλώματος προερχόμενη από το έδαφος  και αφετέρου η  αντίδραση του εδάφους  ( καθώς και του άλλου  μηχανισμού ) ως προς τα θλιπτικά στατικά φορτία στο αντικριστό κάτω μέρος τις βάσης του, εκτρέπουν μέσα από την εγκάρσια ισχυρή δομή του τα φορτία του σεισμού και τα μεταφέρουν μέσα στο έδαφος δηλαδή τα επιστρέφει μέσα σε αυτό από το οποίον προήλθαν. Επίσης ο  τένοντας  αντιτίθεται στον λυγισμό  αποτρέποντας την ελαστική παραμόρφωση των φερόντων στοιχείων.
Κατ αυτόν τον τρόπο μειώνονται οι παραμορφωτικές  ιδιομορφές του φέροντα οργανισμού που είναι τόσες πολλές όσες είναι και οι διαφόρων κατευθύνσεων μετατοπίσεις του σεισμού. Και με την κατάλληλη διαστασιολόγηση, πάκτωση όλων των άκρον,μορφοποίηση και σωστή τοποθέτηση των επιμήκη υποστυλωμάτων επί του φέροντα οργανισμού σταματάμε και τον στρεπτομεταφορικό λυγισμό των ασύμμετρων κατασκευών.

----------


## seismic

Αν πάρουμε  δυνάμεις από το έδαφος  μέσο  μηχανισμών αγκυρώσεων πάκτωσης και τις μεταφέρουμε ελεύθερες μέσα από σωλήνες με τένοντες στα  ανώτατα άκρα των επιμήκους υποστυλωμάτων πάνω στο δώμα  ώστε να αποφύγουμε τον μηχανισμό της συνάφειας αποτρέπουμε  α) την ελαστική παραμόρφωση δοκών - υποστυλωμάτων καθ ύψος  β) την ροπή ανατροπής όλων των καθ ύψος υποστυλωμάτων  γ) τις ροπές σε όλους τους κόμβους δ) την ανάκληση -  ανασήκωμα εναλλάξ του πέλματος της βάσης. 
Αν με αυτούς τους ίδιους μηχανισμούς που έχουμε πακτώσει το δώμα με το έδαφος εφαρμόσουμε και θλιπτικές εντάσεις τις τάξεως έως και του 70% του σ.θρ του σκυροδέματος τότε εκτός των άλλων έχουμε πετύχει και την αύξηση στην αντοχή του σκυροδέματος ως προς τις τέμνουσες έως και 37%
Ακόμα προβλήματα που παρουσιάζει ο μηχανισμός της συνάφειας δεν υφίστανται διότι αλλάζει ο μηχανισμός καταπόνησης των υποστυλωμάτων.
Με αυτήν την μέθοδο το τελευταίο υποστύλωμα καθ ύψος δέχετε θλιπτικά φορτία στο άνω άκρο του προερχόμενα από το έδαφος τα οποία το σκυρόδεμα έχει τις προδιαγραφές να αντέξει. ( Η θλιπτική ικανότητα του σκυροδέματος είναι 12 φορές μεγαλύτερη από την εφελκυστική του ικανότητα )  Καταργείται καθ αυτόν τον τρόπο η καταπόνηση που δεχόταν το σκυρόδεμα επικάλυψης του υποστυλώματος από τον μηχανισμό της συνάφειας μέσο των ακτινωτών διατμητικών εντάσεων που εξασκούνται πάνω στην διεπιφάνεια του σκυροδέματος και του χάλυβα και τα γνωστά προβλήματα που παρουσιάζει. Ακόμα αποφεύγεται η εξόλκηση του χάλυβα από το σκυρόδεμα κοντά στην βάση λόγο του ότι ο οπλισμός του υποστυλώματος του ισογείου δεν σταματά στην βάση του αλλά επεκτείνεται μέχρι τα βάθη της γεώτρησης. Κατ αυτόν τον τρόπο αλλάζει η διαφορά δυναμικού των ροπών και αντίρροπων ροπών που παρατηρείται στην θέση του υπομοχλίου που δημιουργείται κοντά στην βάση του ισογείου πάνω στον κορμό του υποστυλώματος. Κατ αυτόν τον τρόπο ο χάλυβας εξαντλεί 100% τις εφελκυστικές αντοχές του οι οποίες δεν ακυρώνονται λόγο της εξόκλησής του μέσα από το σκυρόδεμα. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι με λιγότερο χάλυβα επιτυγχάνουμε τις επιθυμητές αντοχές με οικονομία.

----------


## seismic

Περίληψη έρευνας από τον Γιάννη Ν. Λυμπέρη. ( seismic )
*Σύντομη περιγραφή της εφεύρεσης*
https://patents.google.com/patent/US9540783B2/en
Οι σεισμοί των τελευταίων δεκαετιών σε όλο τον κόσμο, καθώς και οι πρόσφατοι σεισμοί στη Ελλάδα, έχουν θέσει σε πρώτη προτεραιότητα το μείζον κοινωνικό και οικονομικό θέμα της σεισμικής συμπεριφοράς και της γενικότερης αντισεισμικής προστασίας των κατασκευών έναντι των σεισμών. Λόγω της αναγκαιότητας του περιορισμού των επιπτώσεων του σεισμού έχουν αναπτυχθεί διάφορες μέθοδοι βελτιστοποίησης της απόκρισης των κατασκευών προς τις σεισμικές κινήσεις.

Ο μηχανισμός του ελκυστήρα δομικών έργων της παρούσας εφεύρεσης καθώς και η μέθοδος κατασκευής των δομικών κατασκευών χρησιμοποιώντας τον μηχανισμό του ελκυστήρα της παρούσας εφεύρεσης έχουν ως κύριο σκοπό την ελαχιστοποίηση των προβλημάτων που σχετίζονται με την ασφάλεια των δομικών κατασκευών στην περίπτωση αντιμετώπισης φυσικών φαινομένων όπως είναι ο σεισμός, οι ανεμοστρόβιλοι και οι πολύ ισχυροί πλευρικοί άνεμοι. 

Σύμφωνα με την εφεύρεση αυτό επιτυγχάνεται με μια συνεχή έλξη της δομικής κατασκευής προς το έδαφος και του εδάφους προς την κατασκευή, κάνοντας αυτά τα δύο μέρη ένα σώμα. Αυτή τη δύναμη έλξης την εφαρμόζει ένας μηχανισμός έλξης. Αυτός αποτελείται από έναν τένοντα ο οποίος διαπερνά ελεύθερα  μέσα από σωλήνες διόδου τοποθετημένες στα άκρα τους στα καθ ύψος κάθετα στοιχεία στήριξης της δομικής κατασκευής, καθώς και το μήκος των γεωτρήσεων ευρισκόμενες κάτω από την βάση τους μέσα στο έδαφος. Στο κάτω άκρο του ο τένοντας είναι συνδεδεμένος με ένα μηχανισμό τύπου άγκυρας που ανοίγει και πακτώνεται στα βάθη της γεώτρησης πάνω στα πρανή της και δεν μπορεί να ανέλθει ή να κατέλθει. Στο επάνω μέρος του, ο τένοντας είναι συνδεδεμένος με έναν μηχανισμό έλξης ο οποίος το έλκει με μία συνεχή δύναμη ανόδου. Η ασκούμενη έλξη του άνω άκρου του τένοντα από τον μηχανισμό έλξης με τον οποίον συνδέεται και βρίσκεται τοποθετημένος στο ανώτατο δώμα της κατασκευής και η αντίδραση σ’ αυτήν την έλξη του τένοντα προερχόμενη από την πακτωμένη άγκυρα ευρισκόμενη συνδεδεμένη στο κάτω άκρο του μέσα στα βάθη της γεώτρησης γεννά την επιθυμητή θλίψη μεταξύ του εδάφους προς την κατασκευή και της κατασκευής προς το έδαφος εξασφαλίζοντας κατ αυτόν τον τρόπο την ένωση αυτών των δύο ανεξάρτητων σωμάτων κάνοντάς αυτά ένα σώμα. 
*Τι επιτυγχάνει αυτή η ένωση εδάφους δώματος* 
Με την μέθοδο σχεδιασμού πάκτωσης των κόμβων της ανώτατης στάθμης με το έδαφος ευελπιστώ να εκτρέψω τις εξωτερικές πλάγιες αδρανειακές εντάσεις του σεισμού σε πιο ισχυρές περιοχές της δομής από αυτές τις περιοχές που οδηγούνται σήμερα. Αυτές οι ισχυρές περιοχές που οδηγούνται οι εντάσεις του σεισμού είναι οι εγκάρσιες καθ ύψος δομές των επιμήκη υποστυλωμάτων καθώς και άλλων καθ  ύψος κατακόρυφων φερόντων δομικών στοιχείων οι οποίες έχουν την ικανότητα να προλαμβάνουν και να αποτρέπουν την εμφάνιση της ελαστικής παραμόρφωσης  και του στρεπτοκαμπτικού  λυγισμού, πάνω στον κορμό των φερόντων στοιχείων, της δοκού και του υποστυλώματος οπότε ευελπιστώ να εμφανίζονται λιγότερες εντάσεις και αστοχίες.
*Πως σχεδιάζουν σήμερα.*
Όταν το υποστύλωμα είναι σχεδιασμένο με πεδιλοδοκούς και ο οπλισμός του σήμερα σταματάει μέσα σε αυτούς τότε είναι μοιραίο όλες οι πλάγιες φορτίσεις του σεισμού να οδηγούνται μέσο των ροπών του κόμβου πάνω στα φέροντα στοιχεία κάμπτοντας τον κορμό τους προκαλώντας την ελαστική παραμόρφωση και με την αύξηση της προσφοράς σεισμικής ενέργειας περνάνε σε ανελαστικές παραμορφώσεις και αστοχούν. 
*Λύση*
Η αμφίπλευρη πάκτωση των κόμβων της ανώτατης στάθμης ενός επιμήκη υποστυλώματος με το έδαφος μέσο μηχανισμών τύπου πάκτωσης και έντασης αποτρέπει α) την ροπή ανατροπής του β) την ελαστική παραμόρφωση του κορμού των φερόντων στοιχείων γ) το αμφίπλευρο ανασήκωμα της βάσης του υποστυλώματος κατά το λίκνισμα της κατασκευής που μαζί με την ελαστική παραμόρφωση των καθ ύψος κορμών των υποστυλωμάτων  συντελούν στην παραμόρφωση όλων των καθ ύψος κόμβων δοκών και πλακών συμπεριλαμβανομένων και αυτών της ανώτατης στάθμης . H πάκτωση στο ανώτατο επίπεδο όλων των άκρων των καθ ύψος επιμήκη υποστυλωμάτων με το έδαφος της γης, χρησιμοποιώντας τους μηχανισμούς της ευρεσιτεχνίας, διατηρεί  την εγκάρσια καθετότητα τους κατά το λίκνισμα του σεισμού διότι αδυνατούν να ανατραπούν λόγο της ύπαρξης των μηχανισμών της ευρεσιτεχνίας ο οποίοι παραλαμβάνουν και εκτρέπουν τις πλάγιες φορτίσεις του σεισμού  και τις μεταφέρουν μέσα από την εγκάρσια ισχυρή δομή των υποστυλωμάτων μέσα στο έδαφος. Η αντίθεση των δύο δυνάμεων επί της εγκάρσιας δομής των καθ ύψος υποστυλωμάτων δημιουργούμενες αφενός α) από το αρνητικό πρόσημο της έντασης του μηχανισμού ο οποίος δημιουργεί μια αντίρροπη ροπή ως προς την ροπή ανατροπής των καθ ύψος υποστυλωμάτων εφαρμοζόμενη πάνω στα ανώτατα άκρα του προερχόμενη από το έδαφος και αφετέρου β) η αντίδραση του εδάφους καθώς και η αντίδραση του άλλου αντικριστού μηχανισμού  προς τα θλιπτικά στατικά φορτία ευρισκόμενος τοποθετημένος στο αντικριστό κάτω μέρος τις βάσης του, εκτρέπουν μέσα από την εγκάρσια ισχυρή δομή του τα φορτία του σεισμού και τα μεταφέρουν μέσα στο έδαφος δηλαδή τα επιστρέφει μέσα σε αυτό από το οποίον προήλθαν. Δηλαδή το έδαφος κάτω από την βάση ενός αμφίπλευρα πακτωμένου επιμήκη υποστυλώματος δέχεται δύο δυνάμεις ήτοι  στο ένα άκρο θλίψη και στο άλλο έλξη.  Ο μηχανισμός πάκτωσης κάτω από την βάση ανταποκρίνεται επιτυχώς τόσο στην θλίψη όσο και στην έλξη που του δημιουργεί εναλλάξ κατά την ταλάντωση η ροπή ανατροπής του επιμήκη υποστυλώματος διότι έχει ισχυρή πάκτωση με το έδαφος και μπορεί να δέχεται επιτυχώς  ανοδικές και καθοδικές εντάσεις τις οποίες μεταβιβάζει στα βάθη των πρανών των γεωτρήσεων μέσα στο έδαφος.
 Επίσης ο τένοντας του μηχανισμού κατά την κάμψη του κορμού των υποστυλωμάτων τείνει να επιμηκυνθεί και δέχεται μεγάλες εντάσεις εφελκυσμού στις οποίες όμως αντιδρά και αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να αποτρέπει την ελαστική παραμόρφωση των φερόντων στοιχείων.
Κατ αυτόν τον τρόπο μειώνονται οι παραμορφωτικές ιδιομορφές του φέροντα οργανισμού που είναι τόσες πολλές όσες είναι και οι διαφόρων κατευθύνσεων μετατοπίσεις του σεισμού. Και με την κατάλληλη διαστασιολόγηση, πάκτωση όλων των άκρον, μορφοποίηση και σωστή τοποθέτηση των επιμήκη υποστυλωμάτων επί του φέροντα οργανισμού σταματάμε και τον στρεπτοκαμπτικό λυγισμό των ασύμμετρων κατασκευών.
Αυτές τις δυνάμεις που παίρνουμε  από το έδαφος ( μέσο του μηχανισμού  αγκύρωσης - πάκτωσης ) πρέπει να τις μεταφέρουμε πάνω στο δώμα ελεύθερες αποφεύγοντας την δημιουργία του μηχανισμό της συνάφειας πάνω στην διεπιφάνεια του τένοντα και του σκυροδέματος. Για να το κατορθώσουμε αυτό πρέπει ο τένοντας του μηχανισμού που μεταφέρει αυτές τις δυνάμεις πάνω στο δώμα να διαπερνά εγκάρσια το υποστύλωμα μέσα από μία σωλήνα διόδου.

Αυτό είναι αναγκαίο για να απαλλάξουμε τα υποστυλώματα από τα προβλήματα που παρουσιάζει ο μηχανισμός της συνάφειας ο οποίος πλέων καθ αυτόν τον τρόπο δεν υφίστανται και η νέα μέθοδος όπλισης αλλάζει τον μηχανισμό καταπόνησης των υποστυλωμάτων.
Με αυτήν την μέθοδο το τελευταίο υποστύλωμα καθ ύψος στο ανώτατο άκρο του δέχεται θλιπτικά φορτία με αρνητικό πρόσημο  διότι κατά το λίκνισμα παρεμποδίζεται  από τον μηχανισμό να ανέλθει και να στρέψει τον κορμό του κυκλικά σταματώντας καθ αυτόν τον τρόπο την ροπή ανατροπής. Αυτά τα θλιπτικά φορτία στο ανώτατο άκρο του υποστυλώματος  προέρχονται από το έδαφος και τα μεταφέρει ο μηχανισμός της εν λόγο μεθόδου ώστε αυτά να αντιταχθούν αρνητικά ως προς την ροπή ανατροπής των καθ ύψος υποστυλωμάτων. Το σκυρόδεμα έχει τις προδιαγραφές να παραλάβει αυτές τις θλιπτικές εντάσεις με αρνητικό πρόσημο που του επιβάλει ο μηχανισμός διότι η θλιπτική ικανότητα αντοχής του σκυροδέματος είναι 12 φορές μεγαλύτερη από ότι είναι η ικανότητα του στον εφελκυσμό. Αυτή η θλίψη στο ανώτατο άκρο του υποστυλώματος προέρχεται από τον μηχανισμό και δεν περιλαμβάνει πρόσθετα στατικά φορτία της κατασκευής διότι έχει αρνητικό πρόσημο από αυτά οπότε δεν υφίσταται κίνδυνος υπέρβασης της θλιπτικής ικανότητας του σκυροδέματος. Καταργείται καθ αυτόν τον τρόπο η καταπόνηση που δέχεται το σκυρόδεμα επικάλυψης του υποστυλώματος από τον μηχανισμό της συνάφειας ο οποίος ισούται με την εμφάνισης ακτινωτών διατμητικών εντάσεων εξασκούμενες πάνω στην διεπιφάνεια του σκυροδέματος και του χάλυβα οι οποίες αν περάσουν ορισμένες τιμές έντασης επέρχεται το αποτέλεσμα της εμφάνισης  διόρυξης του σκυροδέματος επικάλυψης και εξόλκησης του χάλυβα δηλαδή η πλήρη αστοχία. Ακόμα αποφεύγεται η εξόλκηση του χάλυβα από το σκυρόδεμα κοντά στην βάση λόγο του ότι ο οπλισμός του υποστυλώματος του ισογείου δεν σταματά στην βάση του αλλά επεκτείνεται μονοκόμματος μέχρι τα βάθη της γεώτρησης. Κατ αυτόν τον τρόπο αλλάζει η διαφορά δυναμικού των ροπών και αντίρροπων ροπών που παρατηρείται στην θέση του υπομοχλίου που δημιουργείται κοντά στην βάση του ισογείου πάνω στον κορμό του υποστυλώματος μεταξύ ελαστικής και άκαμπτης περιοχής και έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την εξόλκηση του οπλισμού μέσα από την βάση του υποστυλώματος. Κατ αυτόν τον τρόπο ο χάλυβας εξαντλεί 100% τις εφελκυστικές αντοχές του οι οποίες δεν ακυρώνονται πια λόγο της εξόλκησής του μέσα από το σκυρόδεμα. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι με λιγότερο χάλυβα επιτυγχάνουμε τις επιθυμητές αντοχές με οικονομία.
Εάν με τους ίδιους μηχανισμούς έντασης και πάκτωσης του δώματος και του εδάφους εφαρμόσουμε από το δώμα και θλιπτικές εντάσεις πάνω στα καθ ύψος υποστυλώματα τις τάξεως έως και του 70% του σ.θρ του σκυροδέματος τότε εκτός των άλλων έχουμε πετύχει και την αύξηση της αντοχής του σκυροδέματος ως προς τις τέμνουσες, μεγαλύτερης του κανονικού έως και 37%.

----------


## seismic

Πείραμα για τον σεισμό. Βάλτε το βίντεο σε πλήρη οθόνη και ανοίξτε την ένταση της φωνής...το βίντεο είναι HD
Δείτε την ένταση που άντεξε αυτό το δομικό υπό κλίμακα δοκίμιο του πειράματος που έκανα και μετά αναλογιστείτε αν είναι αντισεισμικό το σύστημα και η μέθοδος της εφεύρεσης.

https://www.facebook.com/ioannes.lym...8323769513906/

----------


## seismic

Η ΛΥΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΣΕΙΣΜΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΔΩ. 
 Θα προσπαθήσω απλά να σας πω τι κάνουν οι πολιτικοί μηχανικοί σήμερα και τι κάνω εγώ με την πατέντα μου.
 Οι πολιτικοί μηχανικοί θέλουν την ελαστικότητα Γιατί την θέλουν? Απλά  γιατί κάτι που είναι ελαστικό δεν σπάει ( παραμορφώνετε αλλά δεν σπάει )  Όμως οι κατασκευές δεν είναι κατασκευασμένες από λάστιχο αλλά από  σκυρόδεμα που αυτό σημαίνει ότι η ελαστικότητά τους είναι μικρή. Σε μία  μικρή σεισμική δόνηση η ελαστικότητα είναι επαρκή. Σε μία μεγάλη  σεισμική δόνηση η ελαστικότητα δεν είναι επαρκή και η κατασκευή σπάει.  Οι μηχανικοί έχουν δύο τρόπους να σχεδιάσουν αντισεισμικά. Ή να  κατασκευάσουν την κατασκευή με μικρές κολόνες Σχέδιο 1 ή με μακρόστενες  μεγάλες κολόνες. Σχέδιο 2
 Ερώτηση. τι προκαλεί την παραμόρφωση στην κολόνα και την δοκό?
 Απάντηση Την παραμόρφωση την προκαλούν δύο αιτίες. α) η ελαστικότητα  της δοκού και της κολόνας Σχέδιο 1 (1) και β) το ανασήκωμα της βάσης  Σχέδιο 2 (2) Ε )
 Οι μηχανικοί για να αντιμετωπίσουν το ανασήκωμα της  βάσης τοποθετούν πεδιλοδοκούς ( Π ) Όταν οι κολόνες είναι μικρής  διαμέτρου όπως φαίνονται στο Σχέδιο 1 η πεδιλοδοκός κάνει καλή δουλιά  και δεν αφήνει την βάση να ανασηκωθεί.
 οπότε σταματά μέρος της  παραμόρφωσης. Όπως όμως βλέπουμε στο Σχέδιο 2 όταν οι κολόνες είναι πολύ  μεγάλες είναι αδύνατον οι πεδιλοδοκοί να μην παραμορφωθούν ... με λίγα  λόγια είναι αδύνατον σε ένα μεγάλο σεισμό να σταματήσουν το ανασήκωμα  της βάσης. Ακόμα πρέπει να ξέρετε ότι
 1) Όταν οι κολόνα και η δοκός  έχουν μικρές και ίδιες διαστάσεις Σχέδιο 1 η ελαστικότητα που εμφανίζετε  μοιράζετε και στην κολόνα και στην δοκό οπότε ίσο μοιράζετε το φορτίο  που αποθηκεύει η ελαστικότητα της κολόνας και της δοκού.
 Το πρόβλημα  σε αυτήν την κατασκευή είναι ότι δεν ξέρουμε αν σπάσει πρώτα η κολόνα ή  η δοκός διότι η αντοχή τους στην στρέψη είναι ίδια. Αν σπάσει η δοκός  το σπίτι δεν πέφτει διότι κρέμεται από τον οπλισμό της δοκού. Αν σπάσει  πρώτη η κολόνα ( με λοξό / ρήγμα ) το σπίτι θα πέσει.
 2) Όταν οι  κολόνες είναι μεγάλες δεν έχουν μεγάλη ελαστικότητα οπότε αν  κατασκευάσουμε μεγάλες κολόνες και μικρές δοκούς Σχέδιο 2 τότε σε μία  ελαστική παραμόρφωση η δοκός του σχεδίου 2 θα στραβώσει περισσότερο από  ότι η δοκός του Σχεδίου 1 διότι η μεγάλη κολόνα δεν απορροφά μέρος της  ελαστικότητας με αποτέλεσμα όλη η παραμόρφωση να πηγαίνει στην δοκό με  αποτέλεσμα η δοκός να σπάει πιο εύκολα. Το καλό σε αυτήν την κατασκευή  είναι ότι σπάει πρώτη η δοκός και δεν πέφτει το σπίτι όπως θα γινόταν αν  έσπαγε πρώτη η κολόνα Αυτήν την δεύτερη μέθοδο κατασκευών είναι που  κατασκευάζουν σήμερα η πολιτικοί μηχανικοί.
 Τι έκανα εγώ.
 Εγώ σταμάτησα και την ελαστικότητα και το ανασήκωμα της βάσης.
 Πώς?
 Ενώνοντας το έδαφος με την κορυφή της μεγάλης κολόνας αμφίπλευρα ώστε να αντιδρά σε αμφίπλευρες ταλαντώσεις.
 Όπως φαίνεται στο Σχήμα 3 υπάρχει μία ροπή (P) η οποία στρέφει και τις  δύο κολόνες αριστερόστροφα και αυτή η ροπή δημιουργείται από την  αδράνεια ( Δ ) με αποτέλεσμα να ανασηκώνει τις βάσεις Σχέδιο 2 (2) Ε )  καθώς και να δημιουργεί την ελαστικότητα στις κολόνες και της δοκούς.  Σχέδιο 1 (1) Ο μηχανισμός μου σταματά αυτήν την ροπή.
 Πως?
 Όπως  βλέπετε στο σχέδιο 2 εκτός το ανασήκωμα της βάσης (2) Ε) δημιουργείτε  και ανασήκωμα του άνω μέρους της κολόνας η οποία από την νορμάλ θέση (Ε)  ανασηκώνεται στην θέση (Ε1) Αυτό το ανασήκωμα σταματά ο μηχανισμός.
 Με αυτόν τον τρόπο σταματώ το ανασήκωμα της βάσης, το ανασήκωμα του  δώματος, τον λυγισμό ( ελαστικότητα ) της κολόνας και της δοκού, την  ροπή του κόμβου... και γενικά σταματώ δυναμικά την παραμόρφωση που  επιβάλουν τα φορτία του σεισμού. Χωρίς παραμόρφωση δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση  να πέσει το σπίτι.

----------


## seismic

Σε  αντίθεση με τη βιομηχανία, όπου οι απαιτήσεις στη λειτουργία και στην  απόδοση ενός προϊόντος είναι συγκεκριμένες και τα τελικά παραγόμενα  προϊόντα χαρακτηρίζονται από πλήρη ομοιογένεια, τα τελικά «προϊόντα» του  Πολιτικού Μηχανικού εμφανίζουν  ανομοιογένειες και κάθε έργο  παρουσιάζει τις δικές του ιδιαιτερότητες, τις δικές του απαιτήσεις και  τους δικούς του περιορισμούς ως προς την υπολογιστική προσομοίωση, υπό  την έννοια μίας ολοκληρωμένης επιστημονικής μεθοδολογίας για την επίλυση  διαφόρων προβλημάτων του Πολιτικού Μηχανικού.
 Η αντισεισμική  τεχνολογία των κατασκευών στην Ελλάδα διαθέτει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια τους  πιο σύγχρονους αντισεισμικούς κανονισμούς στον κόσμο! Εν τούτης οι  κατασκευές δεν αντέχουν σε οποιοδήποτε μεγάλο σεισμό. Υπάρχουν πάρα  πολλοί αστάθμητοι παράγοντες οι οποίοι μπορούν να επιφέρουν την  καταστροφή και στις ποιο σύγχρονες αντισεισμικές κατασκευές. Βασικά οι  συντελεστές που καθορίζουν την σεισμική συμπεριφορά των κατασκευών είναι  πολυάριθμοι, και εν μέρη πιθανοτικού χαρακτήρα. (Άγνωστη η διεύθυνση  του σεισμού, άγνωστο το ακριβές περιεχόμενο των συχνοτήτων της σεισμικής  διέγερσης, άγνωστη η διάρκειά της.) Ακόμα η μέγιστες πιθανές  επιταχύνσεις που δίδουν οι σεισμολόγοι, και καθορίζουν τον συντελεστή  αντισεισμικού σχεδιασμού έχουν πιθανότητα υπέρβασης, μεγαλύτερης του  10%.
 Ο συσχετισμός των ποσοτήτων όπως είναι οι “αδρανειακές εντάσεις  - δυνάμεις απόσβεσης - ελαστικές δυνάμεις- δυναμικά χαρακτηριστικά  κατασκευής - αλληλεπίδραση εδάφους κατασκευής - επιβαλλόμενη κίνηση  εδάφους” είναι μη γραμμικής κατεύθυνσης και δυσκολεύουν πολύ τον σωστό  αντισεισμικό σχεδιασμό.
 Η λύση είναι μία και είναι αυτή. 
It is a method that uses a mechanism to pontoon nodes of higher level of  constructions with earth and which dynamically deflect the lateral load  of the earthquake through the vertical support elements and directs  them into the ground controlling in this way the oscillation of the  construction which causes torsional flexural buckling responsible for  structural failures on the trunks of bearing elements.  The reaction of the mechanism to the raising of the roof of the  longitudinal column and the opposing reaction of the at the bottom part  of the base, divert the lateral load of the earthquake in the strong  vertical section. With this diversion of the lateral load of the  earthquake to the vertical columns, the twisting of the nodes is  abolished because the lateral loadings of the earthquake are 100 per  cent borne along the length of the columns, so it is impossible for them  to twist in their main sections.

----------


## seismic

Η πατέντα  δημοσιεύθηκε στο Efevresi.gr http://www.efevresi.gr/%ce%b1%cf%80%...7%ce%bc%ce%b1/

----------


## seismic

Στην Ιαπωνία την έκλεψαν την ιδέα μου. Η δική μου πατέντα https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IO6MxxH0lMU&t=35s
Αυτή που μου έκλεψαν. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tF204Pgf-eo&t=0s

----------


## seismic

Η επιστημονική θεωρεία δεν είναι απλά μια θεωρεία που την είπε κάποιος και απλά την ακούμε χωρίς να ισχύει. 
 Ας πάρουμε ένα παράδειγμα Αν κρατάμε στα χέρια μας ένα μήλο και το  αφήσουμε αυτό λόγο της βαρύτητας θα πέσει κάτω. Όσες φορές και αν  αφήσουμε το μήλο αυτό θα πέσει κάτω και ποτέ δεν θα πάει προς τα επάνω.  Αυτό είναι ένα γεγονός που προκύπτει από την παρατήρηση που έχουμε  κάνει. Αν κάτι παρατηρούμε ότι προκύπτει πολλές φορές το θεωρούμε  αλήθεια. Για να εξηγήσουμε αυτές τις  αλήθειες αναπτύσσουμε υποθέσεις. Δηλαδή μια επιστημονική θεωρεία  βασίζεται 1) Στα δεδομένα / παρατηρήσεις τις οποίες για να εξηγήσει  κάνει 2) πολλές υποθέσεις με πιθανές εξηγήσεις. Μετά 3) ελέγχει τις πιο  σωστές πιθανές εξηγήσεις αν είναι σωστές. Και 4) κάνει προβλέψεις  βασισμένες σε αυτές τις εξηγήσεις
 Αυτή είναι όλη η ουσία όλης της  επιστήμης και ονομάζετε επιστημονική μέθοδο. Μπορούμε να κάνουμε πολλές  υποθέσεις αλλά στο τέλος κρατάμε αυτές που συμφωνούν απόλυτα με τα  δεδομένα / παρατηρήσεις. Αφού ελέγξουμε επιστημονικά τις υποθέσεις  κάνουμε κάτι πιο σοβαρό την Επιστημονική θεωρεία. Η Επιστημονική θεωρεία  πρέπει α) να εξηγεί κάτι β) να έχει αποδείξεις και γ) να κάνει  προβλέψεις. Οπότε καταλαβαίνετε ότι μία απλή θεωρεία δεν είναι το ίδιο  με μια Επιστημονική θεωρεία. 
 Οπότε μια επιστημονική θεωρεία  προσπαθεί να εξηγήσει τα δεδομένα των φυσικών νόμων. Στην περίπτωση της  πατέντας μου είναι δεδομένο ότι αν ενώσεις το υποστύλωμα με το έδαφος θα  βοηθήσεις σε μεγάλο βαθμό την αποτροπή  της ροπής ανατροπής του  υποστυλώματος δηλαδή την παραμόρφωση της κατασκευής που προκαλεί  αστοχίες.  Αυτό είναι δεδομένο όπως είναι δεδομένο ότι αν αφήσεις ένα  μήλο αυτό θα πέσει κάτω και άλλο τόσο δεδομένο είναι ότι αν βιδώσεις ένα  αντικείμενο στην γη αυτό γίνεται ισχυρότερο σε μία εφαρμοζόμενη  πλάγια  φόρτιση. Για τις υποθέσεις γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό αναφέρομαι σε αυτό το  άρθρο. http://www.efevresi.gr/%ce%b1%cf%80%cf%8c%ce%bb%cf%85%cf%8…/
 Έπονται να γίνει ο έλεγχος και οι προβλέψεις. Αν και το πείραμα που  έκανα μόνος μου  με και χωρίς την πατέντα μου είναι η καλύτερη απόδειξη  αλήθειας. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZaFAWh80Zs3gvEulYCex2A…
 Το μεγάλο ερώτημα είναι... γιατί δεν επαναλαμβάνει το πείραμα η  επιστημονική κοινότητα για να επιβεβαιωθεί η επιστημονική μου θεωρεία ως  προς την αντισεισμική μέθοδο των κατασκευών? 
 Επιστημονική δημοσίευση έχω κάνει http://file.scirp.org/pdf/OJCE_2015092414403288.pdf
 Αναφορά όμως ( Citations ) δεν έχει κάνει κανείς  αν και η δημοσίευσή μου εκεί μέσα με όλα τα λάθη της είναι η πιο δημοφιλής . http://www.scirp.org/journal/Hottest...?JournalID=788

----------


## seismic

Τη ροπή ανατροπής την σταματά η εφεύρεση αλλά όχι τη ροπή κάμψης. Εάν τοποθετήσουμε ένα μεγάλο  βάρος πάνω σε μικρή τετράγωνη κολώνα και την "βιδωσουμε στο έδασφος". Σε ένα μεγάλο σεισμό δε θα  ανατραπεί αλλά η βάση της (μέγιστη τεμνουσα και ροπή) θα κοπεί σαν  πράσο.
Τι κάνω για αυτό το πρόβλημα.

Την Ροπή κάμψης και τον στρεπτοκαμπτικό λυγισμό τα αντιμετωπίζω σχεδιάζοντας 
1)  επιμήκη υποστυλώματα με μεγάλα και κατάλληλα γεωμετρικά σχήματα κάτοψης  τοποθετημένα σωστά πάνω στην δομή. Όπως είναι τα φρεάτια ανελκυστήρων, ή  σχεδιάζω επιμήκη υποστυλώματα με σχήμα κάτοψης ( + ) , ( Γ ) , ( - ) 
2)  Τοποθετώ τον μηχανισμό όχι στο κέντρο του υποστυλώματος αλλά ένα  μηχανισμό σε κάθε άκρο του γεωμετρικού σχήματος. Αυτό βοηθάει να  αποφύγουμε την ροπή κάμψης Βασικά έχω εφεύρει ένας ρυθμιστή ταλάντωσης  της κατασκευής κάτι σαν ρυθμιζόμενα αμορτισέρ
και αυξάνει κατά πολύ την απόκριση της κατασκευής προς τις σεισμικές φορτίσεις. 
3)  Για να γίνει ισχυρή η πάκτωση του μηχανισμού χρειάζεται ισχυρά φορτία  έλξης τα οποία αν τα εφαρμόζαμε από το δώμα θα είχαμε μύωση της  πλαστιμότητας καθώς και την ροπή κάμψης των υποστυλωμάτων αυξημένη. Για  να τα αποφύγω όλα αυτά δεν κάτω την έλξη από το δώμα. 
Τι κάνω.
Πριν  χτιστεί η κατασκευή όταν είναι ακόμα οικόπεδο ανοίγω την γεώτρηση  τοποθετώ μέσα τον μηχανισμό εφαρμόζω ισχυρή προένταση μεταξύ της  επιφάνειας θεμελίωσης και του μηχανισμού που είναι τοποθετημένος στα  βάθη της γεώτρησης. Κατ αυτόν τον τρόπο έχω ισχυρή πάκτωση του  μηχανισμού χωρίς να επιβαρύνω με πρόσθετα φορτία θλίψης την κατασκευή.  Μετά την ισχυρή πάκτωση του μηχανισμού στο έδαφος η προέκταση του  μηχανισμού του τένοντα διαπερνά τα καθ ύψος υποστυλώματα μέσα από μία  σωλήνα διόδου και καταλήγει στο δώμα Εκεί πάνω τοποθετούμε μία βίδα η  οποία φέρει μεταξύ του δώματος και της βίδας κάποιο υλικό απόσβεσης ώστε  να δώσουμε την δυνατότητα στον φέροντα να λικνίζετε μέσα στην ελαστική  περιοχή και να δημιουργούμε σεισμική απόσβεση ( αποθήκευση ενέργειας )  προερχόμενη τόσο από τα στοιχεία της κατασκευής όσο και από το υλικό  απόσβεσης. Βασικά αυτή η μέθοδος τοποθέτησης σταματά την ανάκληση των  κόμβων και της βάσης θεμελίωσης. Είναι θέμα σχεδιασμού τελικά όλα.  Βασικά έχω εφεύρει ένας ρυθμιστή ταλάντωσης της κατασκευής κάτι σαν  ρυθμιζόμενα αμορτισέρ τα οποία εφαρμόζουν την απόσβεση των φορτίων του σεισμού ( όχι κάτω από την βάση ) αλλά πάνω στο δώμα εφαρμόζοντας μία αντιρροπή κόντρα προς την ροπή ανατροπής του κάθε ενός υποστυλώματος της κατασκευής προερχόμενη από το έδαφος την οποία μεταφέρει ο μηχανισμός στο δώμα.
 4) Επίσης ο τένοντας του μηχανισμού κατά την  κάμψη του κορμού των υποστυλωμάτων τείνει να επιμηκυνθεί και δέχεται  μεγάλες εντάσεις εφελκυσμού στις οποίες όμως αντιδρά και αυτό έχει σαν  αποτέλεσμα να αποτρέπει την ελαστική παραμόρφωση των φερόντων στοιχείων.
Κατ  αυτόν τον τρόπο μειώνονται οι παραμορφωτικές ιδιομορφές του φέροντα  οργανισμού που είναι τόσες πολλές όσες είναι και οι διαφόρων  κατευθύνσεων μετατοπίσεις του σεισμού. Και με την κατάλληλη  διαστασιολόγηση, πάκτωση όλων των άκρων, μορφοποίηση και σωστή  τοποθέτηση των επιμήκη υποστυλωμάτων επί του φέροντα οργανισμού  σταματάμε και τον στρεπτοκαμπτικό λυγισμό των ασύμμετρων κατασκευών.
Αυτές  τις δυνάμεις που παίρνουμε από το έδαφος ( μέσω του μηχανισμού  αγκύρωσης – πάκτωσης ) πρέπει να τις μεταφέρουμε πάνω στο δώμα ελεύθερες  αποφεύγοντας την δημιουργία του μηχανισμό της συνάφειας πάνω στην  διεπιφάνεια του τένοντα και του σκυροδέματος. Για να το κατορθώσουμε  αυτό πρέπει ο τένοντας του μηχανισμού που μεταφέρει αυτές τις δυνάμεις  πάνω στο δώμα να διαπερνά εγκάρσια το υποστύλωμα μέσα από μία σωλήνα  διόδου.
Αυτό είναι αναγκαίο για να απαλλάξουμε τα υποστυλώματα από τα  προβλήματα που παρουσιάζει ο μηχανισμός της συνάφειας ο οποίος πλέων  καθ αυτόν τον τρόπο δεν υφίστανται και η νέα μέθοδος όπλισης αλλάζει τον  μηχανισμό καταπόνησης των υποστυλωμάτων.
Με αυτήν την μέθοδο το  τελευταίο υποστύλωμα καθ ύψος στο ανώτατο άκρο του δέχεται θλιπτικά  φορτία με αρνητικό πρόσημο διότι κατά το λίκνισμα παρεμποδίζεται από τον  μηχανισμό να ανέλθει και να στρέψει τον κορμό του κυκλικά σταματώντας  καθ αυτόν τον τρόπο την ροπή ανατροπής. Αυτά τα θλιπτικά φορτία στο  ανώτατο άκρο του υποστυλώματος προέρχονται από το έδαφος και τα  μεταφέρει ο μηχανισμός της εν λόγω μεθόδου ώστε αυτά να αντιταχθούν  αρνητικά ως προς την ροπή ανατροπής των καθ ύψος υποστυλωμάτων. Το  σκυρόδεμα έχει τις προδιαγραφές να παραλάβει αυτές τις θλιπτικές  εντάσεις με αρνητικό πρόσημο που του επιβάλει ο μηχανισμός διότι η  θλιπτική ικανότητα αντοχής του σκυροδέματος είναι 12 φορές μεγαλύτερη  από ότι είναι η ικανότητα του στον εφελκυσμό. Αυτή η θλίψη στο ανώτατο  άκρο του υποστυλώματος προέρχεται από τον μηχανισμό και δεν περιλαμβάνει  πρόσθετα στατικά φορτία της κατασκευής διότι έχει αρνητικό πρόσημο από  αυτά οπότε δεν υφίσταται κίνδυνος υπέρβασης της θλιπτικής ικανότητας του  σκυροδέματος. Καταργείται καθ αυτόν τον τρόπο η καταπόνηση που δέχεται  το σκυρόδεμα επικάλυψης του υποστυλώματος από τον μηχανισμό της  συνάφειας ο οποίος ισούται με την εμφάνισης ακτινωτών διατμητικών  εντάσεων εξασκούμενες πάνω στην διεπιφάνεια του σκυροδέματος και του  χάλυβα οι οποίες αν περάσουν ορισμένες τιμές έντασης επέρχεται το  αποτέλεσμα της εμφάνισης διόρυξης του σκυροδέματος επικάλυψης και  εξόλκησης του χάλυβα δηλαδή η πλήρη αστοχία.

Ακόμα αποφεύγεται η  εξόλκηση του χάλυβα από το σκυρόδεμα κοντά στην βάση λόγω του ότι ο  οπλισμός του υποστυλώματος του ισογείου δεν σταματά στην βάση του αλλά  επεκτείνεται μονοκόμματος μέχρι τα βάθη της γεώτρησης. Κατ αυτόν τον  τρόπο αλλάζει η διαφορά δυναμικού των ροπών και αντίρροπων ροπών που  παρατηρείται στην θέση του υπομοχλίου που δημιουργείται κοντά στην βάση  του ισογείου πάνω στον κορμό του υποστυλώματος μεταξύ ελαστικής και  άκαμπτης περιοχής και έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την εξόλκηση του οπλισμού μέσα  από την βάση του υποστυλώματος. Κατ αυτόν τον τρόπο ο χάλυβας εξαντλεί  100% τις εφελκυστικές αντοχές του οι οποίες δεν ακυρώνονται πια λόγο της  εξόλκησής του μέσα από το σκυρόδεμα. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι με λιγότερο  χάλυβα επιτυγχάνουμε τις επιθυμητές αντοχές με οικονομία.
Εάν με τους  ίδιους μηχανισμούς έντασης και πάκτωσης του δώματος και του εδάφους  εφαρμόσουμε από το δώμα και θλιπτικές εντάσεις πάνω στα καθ ύψος  υποστυλώματα τις τάξεως έως και του 70% του σ.θρ του σκυροδέματος τότε  εκτός των άλλων έχουμε πετύχει και την αύξηση της αντοχής του  σκυροδέματος ως προς τις τέμνουσες, μεγαλύτερης του κανονικού έως και  37%. Αρκεί βέβαια ο φέροντας να διαθέτει φέροντα κατακόρυφα στοιχεία με μεγάλη και κατάλληλα διαμορφωμένη κάτοψη.
Πακτωνω και τις τέσσερις γωνιές του υποστυλωματος ( όχι τις τέσσερις  γωνίες ενός μικρού τετράγωνου υποστυλώματος αλλά τις γωνίες ενός  γεωμετρικά κατάλληλου μεγάλου επιμήκη υποστυλώματος ) γιατί η η  αποτελεσματικότητα του μηχανισμού εξαρτάτε και από το γεωμετρικό σχήμα  και μέγεθος ( του ύψους και του πλάτους του υποστυλώματος ) Δηλαδή σε  μία συνεχή δόμηση ( χωρίς κολόνες ) σκυροδέματος θα δούλευε καλύτερα ο  μηχανισμός.
Με την μέθοδο σχεδιασμού πάκτωσης των κόμβων της ανώτατης  στάθμης με το έδαφος ευελπιστώ να εκτρέψω τις πλάγιες αδρανειακές  εντάσεις του σεισμού σε πιο ισχυρές περιοχές της δομής από αυτές τις  περιοχές που οδηγούνται σήμερα. Αυτές οι ισχυρές περιοχές έχουν την  ικανότητα να προλαμβάνουν και να αποτρέπουν την εμφάνιση του  στρεπτοκαμπτικού λυγισμού πάνω στον κορμό των φερόντων στοιχείων, οπότε  ευελπιστώ να εμφανίζονται λιγότερες εντάσεις και αστοχίες.
Η αντίθεση  των δύο δυνάμεων επί της εγκάρσιας δομής των καθ’ ύψος υποστυλωμάτων  δημιουργούμενες αφενός α) από το αρνητικό πρόσημο της έντασης του  μηχανισμού ο οποίος δημιουργεί μια αντίρροπη ροπή ως προς την ροπή  ανατροπής των καθ ύψος υποστυλωμάτων εφαρμοζόμενη πάνω στα ανώτατα άκρα  του προερχόμενη από το έδαφος και αφετέρου β) η αντίδραση του εδάφους  καθώς και η αντίδραση του άλλου αντικριστού μηχανισμού προς τα θλιπτικά  στατικά φορτία ευρισκόμενος τοποθετημένος στο αντικριστό κάτω μέρος τις  βάσης του, εκτρέπουν μέσα από την εγκάρσια ισχυρή δομή του τα φορτία του  σεισμού και τα μεταφέρουν μέσα στο έδαφος δηλαδή τα επιστρέφει μέσα σε  αυτό από το οποίον προήλθαν. Δηλαδή το έδαφος κάτω από την βάση ενός  αμφίπλευρα πακτωμένου επιμήκη υποστυλώματος δέχεται δύο δυνάμεις ήτοι  στο ένα άκρο θλίψη και στο άλλο έλξη. Ο μηχανισμός πάκτωσης κάτω από την  βάση ανταποκρίνεται επιτυχώς τόσο στην θλίψη όσο και στην έλξη που του  δημιουργεί εναλλάξ κατά την ταλάντωση η ροπή ανατροπής του επιμήκη  υποστυλώματος διότι έχει ισχυρή πάκτωση με το έδαφος και μπορεί να  δέχεται επιτυχώς ανοδικές και καθοδικές εντάσεις τις οποίες μεταβιβάζει  στα βάθη των πρανών των γεωτρήσεων μέσα στο έδαφος.

----------


## seismic

Γιατί η ευρεσιτεχνία έχει μεγαλύτερη απόδοση πάκτωσης σε επιμήκη  τοιχώματα από ότι έχει αν τοποθετηθεί σε μικρής διατομής τετράγωνες  κολόνες
 1) Όπως φαίνεται στο σχήμα στην μικρής διατομής τετράγωνη  κολόνα μπορούμε να τοποθετήσουμε μόνο έναν μηχανισμό στο κέντρο στο  σημείο Α1 ενώ στο δίπλα σχήμα έχουμε την δυνατότητα να τοποθετήσουμε  αμφίπλευρα δύο μηχανισμούς στις θέσεις Α2 Δύο μηχανισμοί πάκτωσης =  ισχυρότερη πάκτωση.
 2) Το υπομόχλιο στα δύο σχήματα είναι στην θέση 7 πάνω στο ύψος θεμελίωσης 10
 Βλέπουμε ότι στο ένα αριστερό σχέδιο η ακτίνα 5 του κύκλου που  σχηματίζεται μεταξύ της θέσης του υπομοχλίου 7 και το σημείο διόδου του  μηχανισμού Α1 είναι μικρότερη από την ακτίνα 6 του δεξιού σχεδίου που  σχηματίζεται από το σημείο 7 μέχρι το σημείο Α2
 Αν αυτοί οι δύο  κύκλοι ήταν γρανάζια ταχυτήτων τότε ξέρουμε ότι το μεγάλο γρανάζι θέλει  μικρότερη περιφερειακή δύναμη να γυρίσει από ότι είναι η δύναμη που  χρειάζεται να γυρίσει το μικρό γρανάζι. Συμπεραίνουμε από το παράδειγμα  αυτό ότι αφού ο μεγάλος κύκλος θέλει μικρότερη περιφερειακή δύναμη να  γυρίσει τότε και ο μηχανισμός πάκτωσης του μεγάλου επιμήκη τοιχώματος θα  παραλάβει μικρότερα φορτία από ότι θα παραλάβει ο μηχανισμός της μικρής  κολόνας. Συμπέρασμα πρώτο είναι ότι όσο μεγαλώνει η ακτίνα του κύκλου  τόσο πιο λίγα φορτία παραλαμβάνει ο τένοντας.
 3) Τι άλλο  παρατηρούμε. Η μικρή κολόνα αν και έχει την ίδια κλήση με το επιμήκη  τοίχωμα εν τούτης έχει διαφορετικό μικρότερο ανασήκωμα από ότι έχει το  επιμήκη τοίχωμα. Η μικρή κολόνα το σημείο Α1 από το επίπεδο 10 ανήλθε  λίγο κάτω από το επίπεδο 9 ενώ το επιμήκη τοίχωμα από το επίπεδο 10  ανήλθε στο επίπεδο 8
 Τι σημαίνει αυτό.
 Σημαίνει ότι χρειάζονται  μεγαλύτερες πλάγιες αδρανιακές εντάσεις να εφαρμοστούν στα επιμήκη  τοιχώματα για να πάρουν τα τοιχώματα αυτά την ίδια κλίση με τα μικρά  υποστυλώματα
 Ο τένοντας της ευρεσιτεχνίας πρέπει να τραβηχτεί πιο πολύ στα επιμήκη τοιχώματα από ότι στις μικτές κολόνες.
 Δηλαδή μεγαλύτερο έργο ανατροπής Άλλος ένας λόγος που η ευρεσιτεχνία έχει μεγαλύτερη απόδοση στα επιμήκη τοιχία.                            4) 
Στο σεισμό δημιουργείται εκκεντρότητα που μειώνει το ενεργό εμβαδό του πεδίλου. Το όριο της επιτρεπόμενης εκκεντρότητας είναι το 1/3 του πλάτους.  Αυτή η εκκεντρότητα δημιουργεί πρόβλημα και στον έλεγχο της φέρουσας ικανότητας του εδάφους Με την ευρεσιτεχνία βοηθάμε πολύ το έδαφος να παραλάβει περισσότερα στατικά φορτία και φορτία ροπών τόσο λόγο ύπαρξης των μηχανισμών οι οποίοι παραλαμβάνουν και μεταβιβάζουν μέρος των φορτίων στο βάθος του εδάφους όσο και στο ότι αποτρέπουν στο να μειωθεί το ενεργό εμβαδό του πεδίλου.
5) Η συνολική ροπή που κατεβάζει η ανωδομή μέσο του υποστυλώματος, μοιράζεται  στο έδαφος και στο συνδετήριο δοκάρι. Με τα επιμήκη τοιχώματα μεγαλώνει η διάμετρος του τόξου των ροπών που ασκούνται στο έδαφος και αυξάνει η αντοχή του εδάφους στο να παραλάβει την στροφή των ροπών κάτω από την βάση. Αυτή η στροφή κάτω από την βάση παρεμποδίζετε και από τους μηχανισμούς της ευρεσιτεχνίας. Ο μηχανισμός την ευρεσιτεχνίας κατά την έλξη του συμπυκνώνει εγκάρσια την επιφάνεια θεμελίωσης και αυξάνει κατ αυτόν τον τρόπο την ικανότητα του εδάφους στο να παραλάβει τόσο την στροφή της ροπής που του επιβάλει η ανωδομή όσο και τα στατικά φορτία.
Αν ο μηχανισμός της ευρεσιτεχνίας τοποθετηθεί και στην συνδετήριο δοκό της βάσης τότε έχουμε αυξήσει την αντοχή της ως προς την παραλαβή των ροπών καθώς και των περιφερειακών στατικών φορτίων που παραλαμβάνει ανακουφίζοντας αισθητά το έδαφος και την βάση.

----------


## seismic

Εδώ και καιρό γράφω σε φόρουμ πολιτικών μηχανικών και άλλα. Πολλά από αυτά τα φόρουμ  τα περισσότερα με έχουν αποκλείσει για δικούς τους λόγους τους οποίους δεν γνωρίζω. Στην αρχή όταν δημιούργησα την πατέντα δεν ήξερα βασικά στοιχεία ως προς την μέθοδο σχεδιασμού που ακολουθούν οι πολιτικοί μηχανικοί. Μετά έμαθα διαβάζοντας διατριβές. Όταν άρχισα να μιλώ με τεχνικούς όρους πολιτικού μηχανικού οι μηχανικοί έπαψαν να μου απαντούν. Συνέχισα την έρευνα μόνος μου προσπαθώντας να βρω που κάνει λάθη η μέθοδος που εφαρμόζουν οι πολιτικοί μηχανικοί. Διαπίστωσα πολύ μεγάλα λάθη 1) ως προς την κατανόηση που έχετε για το πως μεταδίδετε ο σεισμός πάνω στον φέροντα οργανισμό του κτιρίου 2) ως προς την λάθος επιλογή της μεθόδου όπλισης του σκυροδέματος 3) ως προς το ποιες είναι οι πραγματικές αιτίες που προκαλούν την αστοχία στις κατασκευές. 
Δεν μπορώ να κάνω διάλογο παρά μόνο μονόλογο όταν δεν μου απαντούν οι πολιτικοί μηχανικοί.
Οπότε υπάρχουν μόνο δύο λύσεις. Ή να δημοσιεύσω σε επιστημονικό περιοδικό μία έρευνα που έχω κάνει γύρω στις 200 σελίδες, ή να αρχίσετε να κάνετε διάλογο μαζί μου. Σας υπόσχομαι ότι θα σας παρουσιάσω μία εντελώς νέα κατάσταση για την αντισεισμική τεχνολογία των κατασκευών. Η άρνηση των πολιτικών μηχανικών να συνεργαστούν μαζί μου μπορεί να συμβαίνει για διάφορους λόγους τους οποίους εγώ δεν μπορώ να ξέρω. Αυτό όμως που ξέρω είναι ότι αυτό δεν είναι καλό για την έρευνα.  Αν είχα την δική σας βοήθεια στο να τεκμηριώνουμε μαζί άλλες θεωρίες θα είχαμε πάει την αντισεισμική τεχνολογία σε άλλα επίπεδα.  Αν θέλετε να συμμετέχετε σε αυτόν τον διάλογο δηλώστε συμμετοχή εδώ μέσα. Πάντα μιλώ καλοπροαίρετα για έναν διάλογο ο οποίος θα κάνει καλό στην επιστήμη και σε εμάς τους ίδιους γιατί μετά την κατανόηση εκ μέρους σας της μεθόδου που προτείνω είναι αναπόφευκτη και η συνεργασία μας.

----------


## seismic

Αυτό που προσφέρω εγώ με την πατέντα είναι η αγκύρωση του οπλισμού των  υποστυλωμάτων μέσα στο έδαφος. Βασικά αυτό που κάνει η μέθοδος όπλισης  που προτείνω είναι να μετατρέπει όλα τα καθ ύψος εν σειρά υποστυλώματα ή  τοιχώματα σε προβολικά μονοκόμματα προτεταμένα συστήματα γεφυρών  πακτωμένα στα ακρόβαθρα. Τα τοιχώματα και τα υποστυλώματα σε κατάσταση  ηρεμίας μεταφέρουν κάθετα φορτία τα οποία ισορροπούν με το έδαφος. Στον  σεισμό δέχονται πλάγιες φορτίσεις και βασικά μετατρέπονται σε προβολικά  συστήματα τα οποία ο οπλισμός τους σταματά μέσα στην βάση. Αυτό είναι το  πρώτο λάθος διότι κάθε πρόβολος πρέπει μα πακτώνεται κάπου. Το δεύτερο  λάθος είναι μεταξύ της μεθόδου της προέντασης και της μεθόδου της  συνάφειας. Όλοι οι μηχανικοί ξέρετε ότι με την μέθοδο της προέντασης  μικραίνουν οι διατομές του σκυροδέματος και από την άλλη αυξάνουν τα  ωφέλημα ανοίγματα κάλυψης χωρίς την ύπαρξη υποστυλώματος. Για τον λόγο  αυτό οι γέφυρες έχουν προτεταμένα καταστρώματα για να μικραίνει η  διατομή σκυροδέματος η οποία επηρεάζει το ύψος των γεφυρών που περνά η  μία πάνω από την άλλη, και για να μπορούν να καλύπτουν μεγάλα ανοίγματα.  Αυτό κάνω και εγώ στις καθ ύψος κολόνες Πάκτωση από την μία και  προένταση από την άλλη τις μετατρέπουν σε κάθετα προβολικά συστήματα  Είναι λογικό ναι ή όχι? Και όχι μόνο αυτό. Εξασφαλίζω ότι με λιγότερο  οπλισμό θα έχουμε μεγαλύτερες αντοχές γιατί αλλάζω την μέθοδο όπλισης  και καταπόνησης των υποστυλωμάτων και λύνω προβλήματα που έχετε λόγο α)  της εξόλκυσης του χάλυβα των υποστυλωμάτων κοντά στην βάση και β) λόγο  εξόλκησης του χάλυβα μετά από την καταστροφή του σκυροδέματος επικάλυψης  η οποία προκαλείτε από ανελαστικές κάμψεις του κορμού των φερόντων  στοιχείων.. Tώρα έχεις έναν μηχανισμό πατέντας ο οποίος είναι εκεί για να κάνει αυτό  ακριβώς δηλαδή να σταματά την ροπή ανατροπής  του κάθε ενός  υποστυλώματος και  τοιχώματος της κατασκευής και να αυξάνει την  δυνατότητα του σκυροδέματος να δέχεται μεγαλύτερες τέμνουσες βάσης.  Επίσης αναλαμβάνει και την ανακούφιση του εδάφους κάτω από την βάση ως  προς τα στατικά φορτία. 
Η μέθοδος που χρησιμοποιώ δεν υπάγεται στην ελαστική θεωρεία αλλά στην  δυναμική αν και υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να εφαρμοστεί και η ελαστική και η  δυναμική θεωρεία ( όπως βλέπεται στο πρώτο βίντεο ) Παραλαμβάνω τα  φορτία του σεισμού δυναμικά διότι έχω μεταφέρει μία δύναμη στο δώμα για  τον σκοπό αυτό προερχόμενη από μία εξωτερική πηγή που είναι η γη.
Θέλω απόλυτο έλεγχο της παραμόρφωσης και του συντονισμού είτε η  επιτάχυνση είναι 0,36 g είτε είναι 5 g Δηλαδή αν θέλω μπορώ να κάνω  όλους τους ορόφους να έχουν μηδενική παραμόρφωση στα 5 g ( κόκαλο που  λέμε ). Αν θέλω τους αφήνω να πάλλονται λίγο. Βασικά έχω εφεύρει έναν  ρυθμιστή ταλάντωσης του κτίριου όλου.
https://www.youtube.com/wa...lxC6IK4&t=105s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoM5pEy7n9Q

----------


## seismic

Λάθη στον σχεδιασμό 
1) Κάνετε πειράματα με σεισμικά μοντέλα σε μικροκλίμακα και βιδώνετε το πειραματικό μοντέλο με την σεισμική βάση.
Ερώτηση. Αφού δεν βιδώνετε τις πραγματικές κατασκευές στο έδαφος γιατί βιδώνετε τα πειραματικά μοντέλα?

2)  Σε ένα σεισμό λόγο των ροπών η πλάκες παραμορφώνονται σε σχήμα ( S ) Σε  αυτήν την περίπτωση για να παραλάβουμε τον εφελκυσμό πάνω - κάτω.. χρειάζεται  οπλισμός πάνω κάτω όπως τοποθετείτε στην κοιτόστρωση 
Ερώτηση Εσείς γιατί βάζετε οπλισμό μόνο κάτω?
3) Ερώτηση. Υπάρχει μέθοδος όπου με λιγότερο οπλισμό παραλαμβάνουμε μεγαλύτερες εφελκυστικές εντάσεις ? 
Την ξέρετε την μέθοδο ?
4) Ερώτηση. Υπάρχει μέθοδος που καταργεί την ροπή στον κόμβο 
Την ξέρετε την μέθοδο? 
5)  Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι επιθυμητή η σεισμική απόσβεση διότι όταν η  συχνότητα του εδάφους και η συχνότητα της κατασκευής ( ιδιοσυχνότητα )  συμπέσουν τότε δημιουργείτε ο συντονισμός ο οποίος μεγαλώνει το πλάτος  ταλάντωσης σε κάθε κύκλο φόρτισης και αν δεν υπάρχει αποσβεστική δύναμη με αρνητικό πρόσημο  πάει προς το άπειρο. Οπότε δεν  καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν επιθυμείτε έναν  μηχανισμό ο οποίος να έχει την δυνατότητα να ελέγξει το αυξητικό εύρος  του πλάτους ταλάντωσης της κατασκευής που επιφέρει αναπόφευκτη αστοχία  και κατάρρευση στην κατασκευή. 
Τι είναι ο σεισμός...Ο σεισμος ειναι κυματικο φαινόμενο που δημιουργεί ταλάντωση δηλαδή μία ροπή ανατροπής  η οποία δημιουργεί οριζόντιες, - ανωδικές, - στρεπτοκαμπτικές και κάθετες συνιστώσες πάνω στην κατασκευή. Οι ιδιομορφές που παίρνει η κατασκευή είναι τόσες πολλές όσες είναι και οι διαφόρων περιμετρικά τυχαίων κυκλικών κατευθύνσεων ταλαντώσεις του σεισμού Η ταλάντωση εφαρμόζει μία ροπή ανατροπής πάνω στο υποστύλωμα η οποία παραμορφώνει κάμπτοντας τον κορμό του και τον  κορμό του συνδετήριου δοκού διότι η ροπή ανατροπής του υποστυλώματος επιφέρει  το ανασήκωμα της βάσης και την ελαστικότητα του κορμού του = παραμόρφωση Αυτές  οι δύο  αιτίες που προκαλεί η ροπή ανατροπής  (ανασήκωμα της βάσης και ελαστικότητα) δημιουργούν αντίρροπες και αμφίρροπες ροπές στα δύο άκρα στους  κόμβους - παραμόρφωση και αστοχία. Αυτό το σταματώ.  Εξαφάνισα την  ροπή στους κόμβους διότι ελέγχω την ροπή ( στροφή ) του υποστυλώματος με  τον μηχανισμό μου ο οποίος μεταφέρει την δύναμη που παίρνω από μία  εξωτερική πηγή ( το έδαφος ) πάνω στο δώμα και σταματά την ροπή  ανατροπής της κολόνας και τον λυγισμό του κορμού της οπότε και τις ροπές και όλα τα άλλα που δημιουργούν. .
Με ολίγον προένταση του μηχανισμού αυξάνουμε και την ικανότητα του υποστυλώματος ως προς την οριζόντια τέμνουσα βάσης. Έχουμε και βελτίωση του εδάφους θεμελίωσης και σταματάμε το καταστροφικό έργο από τις κατακόρυφες συνιστώσες.

----------


## seismic

θα σας δώσω ένα παράδειγμα πως δουλεύει η πατέντα σε μεταλλικές κατασκευές για να καταλάβετε και πως δουλεύει και με το σκυρόδεμα. 
Πάμε στην οικοδομή και στήνουμε μία σκαλωσιά με πλαίσια που συνδέονται με δύο χιαστά. 
1) Αν εφαρμόσεις στην σκαλωσιά αυτή μία πλάγια δύναμη θα μετακινηθεί.
2)  Αν βάλουμε μία άλλη σκαλωσιά πάνω στην άλλη ( διώροφη ) και εφαρμόσουμε  μία πλάγια δύναμη στο ανώτερο σημείο της διώροφης σκαλωσιάς αυτή θα  ανατραπεί.
3) Αν πακτώσουμε την διώροφη σκαλωσιά μέσα στο σκυρόδεμα  μιας κοιτόστρωσης και της εφαρμόσουμε μια πλάγια δύναμη θα είναι μεν πιο  γερή ως προς την ανατροπεί αλλά θα συμβούν και τρία ακόμα συμβάντα 
α)  Η σκαλωσιά δεν θα ανατρέπετε μεν αλλά θα έχει μία μικρή ελαστικότητα  όταν της εφαρμόσουμε μια πλάγια δύναμη Αυτό σημαίνει ελαστικότητα =  ροπές στον κόμβο και κάμψη της όποιας συνδετήριας δοκού. 
β) Αν η  σκαλωσιά δεν είναι πολύ μέσα στο σκυρόδεμα της κοιτόστρωσης μετά από μία  μεγάλη ροπή θα αστοχίσει και θα βγει μέσα από το σκυρόδεμα και η  σκαλωσιά θα ανατραπεί. Είναι θέμα συνάφειας σκυροδέματος σκαλωσιάς και  ροπών ανατροπής. Όποια δύναμη είναι πιο γερή θα νικήσει.
γ) Αν  νικήσει η σινάφια τότε θα δημιουργηθεί μία άλλη ροπή η οποία θα  προσπαθήσει να κάμψει και να σπάσει την κοιτόστρωση. Αν η σκαλωσιά δεν  είναι ποιο γερή από την κοιτόστρωση θα σπάσει πριν σπάσει η κοιτόστροση  και το αντίστροφο. 
4) Αν στις 4 οπές της σκαλωσιάς περάσεις 4  τένοντες και τους πακτώσεις στα βάθη της γης ( όχι της κοιτόστρωσης )  από το κάτω μέρος και στο άνω άκρο τους βάλεις 4 κοχλίες και βιδώσεις τα  4 άκρα της σκαλωσιάς θα συμβεί το εξής. α) η σκαλωσιά δεν θα  μετακινηθεί. β) η σκαλωσιά δεν θα ανατραπεί γ) δεν θα λυγίσει ο κορμός  της θα χάσει δηλαδή την ελαστικότητά της, δεν θα βγει μέσα από το  σκυρόδεμα της κοιτόστρωσης διότι ο τένοντας βρίσκεται τοποθετημένος στα  βάθη της γης, δεν θα δημιουργηθεί ουδεμία ροπή πάνω στην κοιτόστρωση  διότι έχει αλλάξει η φορά των δυνάμεων και το μέρος καταπόνησης. Η  δύναμη του σεισμού που κατευθυνόταν στον κόμβο τώρα παραλαμβάνεται από  το άνω άκρο της σκαλωσιάς διότι υπάρχει μία δύναμη εκεί επάνω  προερχόμενη από την γη που σταματά την ροπή ανατροπής της σκαλωσιάς και  κατ αυτόν τον τρόπο προλαμβάνει την δημιουργία νέων ροπών στον κόμβο.

----------


## seismic

Πάντα είχα μια απορία πάνω στη μικροκλίμακα των πειραματικών δομικών μοντέλων.
Στο  πείραμα που έκανα το μοντέλο ήταν της κλίμακας 1 προς 7,14 και είχε επιτάχυνση 1,8 g πραγματικού σεισμού.
Ποτέ δεν μπόρεσα να υπολογίσω ή να βρω κάποιο άρθρο να διαβάσω ώστε να βρω κατά πόσο 
μεγαλύτερη του 1,8 g είναι είναι η επιτάχυνση λόγο της μικροκλίμακας του μοντέλου. Κάθε βοήθεια θα μου ήταν ανεκτίμητη. 
 Οι μετατοπίσεις δεν ήταν μόνο κατά μία κατεύθυνση αλλά περισσότερες και  αυτές τις άλλες μετατοπίσεις δεν τις έχω μετρήσει. Το πέρα δώθε που  έκανε το μοντέλο δεν ήταν οριζόντια μετατόπιση ( όπως μετρήθηκε ) αλλά  γινόταν πάνω σε μια ημιτονοειδής καμπύλη δηλαδή η κίνηση γινόταν πάνω σε  μία ακτίνα κύκλου.
Ακόμα ο άξονας που στήριζε την σεισμική τράπεζα  και μετατοπιζόταν μέσα σε ένα ( Π ) ήταν μικρότερος από το ( Π ) κατά το  1/3 Αυτό έδωσε την δυνατότητα να υπάρχουν και κατακόρυφες κρούσεις.  Αυτές οι μετρήσεις δεν έχουν γίνει από εμένα διότι κάποιος μου είπε ότι  μπορείς να τις μετρήσεις αλλά δεν μπορείς να προσθέσεις όλες τις  μετατοπίσεις μαζί για να βγάλεις το τελικό g
Ας εξετάσουμε για λίγο την επιτάχυνση του πειραματικού μοντέλου για να  δούμε και από μία άλλη μεριά τοις μετατοπίσεις που έκανε κατά τους τρις  άξονες 
Μέτρηση της επιτάχυνσης με φασματοσκόπιο 
Σε μία συζήτηση  που είχα για την ευρεσιτεχνία σε ένα φόρουμ κάποιος στο φόρουμ θέλησε να  κάνει φασματοσκοπική ανάλυση σε αυτό το βίντεο του πειράματος που εγώ  βρήκα την επιτάχυνση με τα μαθηματικά κατά τον έναν οριζόντιο άξονα. Για  την φασματοσκοπική ανάλυση του βίντεο δυστυχώς διάλεξε ένα χρονικό  σημείο του οποίου η επιτάχυνση του μοντέλου δεν ήταν αρκετά μεγάλη.  Συγκεκριμένα έκανε 370 μετρήσεις Εξαγωγή των συντεταγμένων (Χ,Υ)  συγκεκριμένου σημείου της βάσης της τράπεζας καθώς κινείται, από την  αρχή του της κίνησης στο frame 1480 (49,367s) έως frame 1849 (61,667s).  Τα δεδομένα των μετρήσεών είναι διαθέσιμα σε αυτό το link http://pastebin.com/nXBJxUtz

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthr ... post765286
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoM5pEy7n9Q

----------


## seismic

> Λέτε ότι... Το όλο ζήτημα για να αποτρέπεται η ανατροπή είναι το πέδιλο του  εφελκυόμενου στύλου να έχει επαρκή μάζα ώστε να εξουδετερώνεται η  εφελκυστική δύναμη. Απλούστατο πρόβλημα επάρκειας θεμελίωσης.


 Λέω..
Είναι αστείο για εμένα το βάρος της θεμελίωσης να σταματά τον εφελκυσμό προερχόμενος από την ροπή ανατροπής.
Για  μικρούς σεισμούς και μικρές αδράνειες ναι να το δεχθώ Για μεγάλους  σεισμούς με υψίκορμα τοιχώματα πολλών ορόφων καθ ύψος και με υψηλό  κέντρο βάρους  δεν μπορεί.
Στο  σχήμα βλέπουμε ότι εκτός το  ανασήκωμα του θεμελίου έχουμε ανασήκωμα και του κόμβου ( 1 ) και  κατέβασμα του άλλου μέρους ( 2 ) Αυτό σημαίνει ανασήκωμα της συνδετήριου  δοκού ( 4 ) που έρχεται σε αντίθεση με την στατική δύναμη του βάρους  Αυτό δημιουργεί αντίρροπες ροπές ( 6,7 )= τέμνουσες και αστοχία. Αν εγώ  σταματήσω το ανασήκωμα του θεμελίου θα σταματήσω και τις αντίρροπες  ροπές του κόμβου. 


> Λέτε... Η πατέντα μου θα μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει ανακουφιστικά στη θεμελίωση.  Υπάρχει ομως κι άλλο πρόβλημα που δεν νομιζω οτι μπορεί να το  αντιμετωπίσει. Η θλιβομενη πλευρά δέχεται ίση και αντίθετη με την  εφελκυομενη πλευρά δύναμη. Αυτο δημιουργεί εξίσου (κατα πάσα πιθανότητα  μεγαλύτερη) απαίτηση για θεμελίωση για να μην ξεπερνιέται η φέρουσα  ικανότητα του εδάφους.
> Η ογκώδης θεμελίωση μοιάζει αναπόφευκτη.


Λέω... Οι πάσσαλοι τριβής ή αιχμής δεν βοηθούν το μαλακό έδαφος ώστε να  παραλάβει τις δυνάμεις της θλιβόμενης πλευράς? Ο δικός μου μηχανισμός  κάτω από την βάση κάνει καλύτερη δουλειά από τους πασσάλους. Ποιος ο  λόγος να μεγαλώσεις το πέδιλο όταν σου εξασφαλίζει γερό έδαφος? 
Ποιος  ο λόγος να υπάρχει πέδιλο βάσης όταν κάτω από το τοίχωμα έχεις τους  μηχανισμούς μου που αντέχουν σε εφελκυστικές και θλιπτικές εντάσεις?  Ένας καθηγητής που συνεργάζομαι σχεδιάζει ένα μεταλλικό στέγαστρο για κλειστές  αθλητικές εγκαταστάσεις ( 32μ Χ 15μ ) και θα στηρίξει αυτό το στέγαστρο  πάνω στους μηχανισμούς μου χωρίς πέδιλα. 
Η δική μου πατέντα σταματά  και την ελαστικότητα των κατακόρυφων στοιχείων καθ όλο το ύψος η οποία  δημιουργεί ροπές και στροφές στον κορμό δοκού υποστυλώματος. 
Σταματά και τον συντονισμό που δεν το κάνει κανένας άλλος μηχανισμός.  Μετά θα μιλήσουμε και για τον μηχανισμό που χρησιμοποιείτε εσείς για να  αποφύγετε το ανασήκωμα των κόμβων όλων και της βάσης και τον μηχανισμό  που χρησιμοποιώ εγώ για να δούμε τα πλεονεκτήματα και τα μειονεκτήματα  του κάθε ενός. Δηλαδή θα μιλήσουμε περί συνάφειας και τον δικό μου τρόπο όπλισης. ( Δεν είναι προένταση )

----------


## seismic

Μέθοδος όπλισης σκυροδέματος της υπάρχουσας τεχνολογίας των κατασκευών καθώς και τα προβλήματα που παρουσιάζει 
*Μηχανισμός Συνάφειας*
Η συνεργασία μεταξύ σκυροδέματος και χάλυβα σε μια κατασκευή από Ο.Σ. επιτυγχάνεται με τη συνάφεια. Με τον όρο συνάφεια ορίζεται η συνδυασμένη δράση των μηχανισμών που παρεμποδίζουν τη σχετική ολίσθηση μεταξύ των ράβδων του οπλισμού και του σκυροδέματος που τις περιβάλλει. Οι επιμέρους μηχανισμοί της συνάφειας είναι η πρόσφυση, η τριβή και, για την περίπτωση ράβδων χάλυβα με νευρώσεις, η αντίσταση του σκυροδέματος το οποίο εγκλωβίζεται μεταξύ των νευρώσεων. Η συνδυασμένη δράση των μηχανισμών αυτών θεωρείται ισοδύναμη με την ανάπτυξη διατμητικών τάσεων στη διεπιφάνεια επαφής σκυροδέματος και χάλυβα.  Όταν οι τάσεις αυτές φθάσουν στην οριακή τιμή τους επέρχεται καταστροφή της συνάφειας με τη μορφή διάρρηξης του σκυροδέματος επικάλυψης κατά μήκος των ράβδων και αποκόλλησης των ράβδων του χάλυβα  με αποτέλεσμα να μην υφίσταται πια ο μηχανισμός της συνάφειας.

Βέβαια από την βιβλιογραφία ξέρουμε ότι η μείωση των τάσεων επιτυγχάνεται με αύξηση της επικάλυψης του σκυροδέματος και μείωση της διαμέτρου των ράβδων του οπλισμού. Η αύξηση της οριακής τιμής τους επιτυγχάνεται με αύξηση της αντοχής του σκυροδέματος. Η παρουσία εγκάρσιου οπλισμού (συνδετήρων) δρα ευνοϊκά περιορίζοντας το άνοιγμα των αναπτυσσόμενων ρωγμών στην διεπιφάνεια οπλισμού και σκυροδέματος.
*Συσχετισμός Προδιαγραφών σκυροδέματος – χάλυβα.*
  Από την βιβλιογραφία ξέρουμε ότι οι αντοχές του σκυροδέματος στην θλίψη είναι 12 φορές μεγαλύτερες από ότι είναι σε εφελκυσμό. Ξέρουμε ότι δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα ελαστικό υλικό όπως είναι ο χάλυβας. Ξέρουμε ότι δεν έχει ιδιαίτερες αντοχές στην διάτμηση και τις τέμνουσες όπως έχει ο χάλυβας.

  Η μέθοδος όπλισης  μέσο της συνάφειας  χρησιμοποιείτε από τον σύγχρονο αντισεισμικό σχεδιασμό για την αύξηση των δυναμικών χαρακτηριστικών του σκυροδέματος.
  Ωστόσο μετά από έρευνα που έκανα διαπίστωσα ότι εμφανίζονται πολλά προβλήματα τα οποία ακυρώνουν  μετά από ορισμένες τιμές εντάσεων την συνεργασία μεταξύ του σκυροδέματος  και του χάλυβα 
  Υπάρχει η ανάγκη να εφευρεθεί μία άλλη μέθοδος όπλισης η οποία να επιτρέπει την απόλυτη συνεργασία αυτών των δύο υλικών (του χάλυβα και του σκυροδέματος )ώστε αυτά τα δύο συνεργαζόμενα υλικά να μπορούν να εξαντλήσουν στο μέγιστο  ( 100% )  τις ιδιαίτερες ικανότητές τους  ως προς ορισμένες φορτίσεις όπως είναι η θλίψη  για το σκυρόδεμα και ο εφελκυσμός για τον χάλυβα, χωρίς η πρόωρη αστοχία του σκυροδέματος να αναιρεί τις προδιαγραφές αντοχών  του χάλυβα.
  Με την μέθοδο όπλισης της συνάφειας παρατηρείται ότι ο οπλισμός του χάλυβα δεν εξαντλεί στο 100% τις πραγματικές του προδιαγραφές ως προς τον εφελκυσμό που καλείτε να αναλάβει, διότι αστοχεί πάντα πρώτο το σκυρόδεμα . Η πρόωρη αστοχία του σκυροδέματος εμφανίζεται όταν ενεργούν και άλλες εντάσεις πάνω του στις οποίες δεν εμφανίζετε  να έχει και ιδιαίτερες αντοχές.
  Αυτός είναι ο λόγος όπου σε πολλές σεισμικές αστοχίες του σκυροδέματος βλέπουμε τον χάλυβα πάντα ακέραιο, τραβηγμένο έξω από το σκυρόδεμα, αλλά ποτέ κομμένο. 

  Αυτή η πρωτιά της αστοχίας  του σκυροδέματος σύμφωνα με την έρευνα που έκανα οφείλεται σε πολλούς ασύμμετρους  παράγοντες.  Τρις από αυτούς τους παράγοντες  αναλύω πάρα κάτω  Μετά ακολουθεί η λύση που δίνει η ευρεσιτεχνία σε κάθε ένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## seismic

Πρώτη αιτία αστοχίας της συνάφειας του σκυροδέματος και του χάλυβα
Ξέρουμε  ότι η ελαστικότητα του σκυροδέματος και η ικανότητά του στον εφελκυσμό  είναι μικρότερη αυτής του χάλυβα. Κατά το λίκνισμα του φέροντα σκελετού  στον σεισμό τα φέροντα στοιχεία παρουσιάζουν τον λυγισμό και τον  στρεπτοκαμπτικό λυγισμό πάνω στον κορμό τους και αυτή η στροφή  δημιουργεί την ακτίνα καμπυλότητας η οποία έχει την τάση να επιμηκύνει  την μία πλευρά των στοιχείων και να συνθλίψει την άλλη τους πλευρά. Λόγο  της εξωτερικής θέσεως που καταλαμβάνει το σκυρόδεμα επικάλυψης του  οπλισμού έναντι του χάλυβα επάνω στο φέρον στοιχείο επιμηκύνεται  περισσότερο από τον χάλυβα. Η αδυναμία όμως του σκυροδέματος επικάλυψης  να ακολουθήσει αυτήν την παραμόρφωση επιμήκυνσης που δέχεται διότι δεν  έχει την απαιτούμενη ελαστικότητα που χρειάζεται από την μία και η  αδυναμία του από την άλλη στον εφελκυσμό που δέχεται, δημιουργεί  διαφορετικές επιμηκύνσεις στα δύο συνεργαζόμενα υλικά με αποτέλεσμα την  δημιουργία μικρών ρωγμών εξωτερικώς του σκυροδέματος επικάλυψης. Όταν οι  τάσεις αυτές φθάσουν στην οριακή τιμή τους επέρχεται καταστροφή της  συνάφειας με τη μορφή διάρρηξης του σκυροδέματος επικάλυψης κατά μήκος  των ράβδων και αποκόλλησης των ράβδων χάλυβα με αποτέλεσμα να μην  υφίσταται πια ο μηχανισμός της συνάφειας.
Βέβαια από την βιβλιογραφία  ξέρουμε ότι η μείωση των τάσεων επιτυγχάνεται με αύξηση της επικάλυψης  του σκυροδέματος και μείωση της διαμέτρου των ράβδων του οπλισμού. Η  αύξηση της οριακής τιμής τους επιτυγχάνεται με αύξηση της αντοχής του  σκυροδέματος. Η παρουσία εγκάρσιου οπλισμού (συνδετήρων) δρα ευνοϊκά  περιορίζοντας το άνοιγμα των αναπτυσσόμενων ρωγμών στην διεπιφάνεια  οπλισμού και σκυροδέματος.
Δεύτερη αιτία αστοχίας της συνάφειας του σκυροδέματος και του χάλυβα 
Ξέρουμε  ότι σε έναν φορέα εάν αρχίσει το φαινόμενο του λυγισμού, ο οπλισμός  τείνει να επιμηκυνθεί, για να ακολουθήσει τον λυγισμό του κάθετου  στοιχείου. Επειδή όμως ο χάλυβας υπόκεινται σε μεγάλες εφελκυστικές  τάσεις, αντιδρά στην παραμόρφωση που του επιβάλουν τα εξωτερικά φορτία  του σεισμού μέσο της συνεργασίας που έχει με το σκυρόδεμα με τον  μηχανισμό της συνάφειας. Ώμος εμφανίζονται άλλοι διαφορετικοί μηχανισμοί  (τύπου μοχλού) πάνω στους κορμούς των φερόντων στοιχείων οι οποίοι  δημιουργούν ασύμμετρες και αντίρροπες εντάσεις σε επιμέρους σημεία του  κορμού τους όπου δρα η συνάφεια με αποτέλεσμα η εντάσεις αυτές να  εμφανίζουν μεγάλη αντίρροπη διαφορά δυναμικού.
Μηχανισμοί Ένα  παράδειγμα μηχανισμού αποτελεί ένας απλός μοχλός στον οποίο ένα  υπομόχλιο δημιουργεί έναν μηχανισμό ο οποίος αναλόγως της θέσεώς του επί  του μοχλού μπορεί να πολλαπλασιάσει την δυνατότητα ανύψωσης φορτίων με  μικρή εφαρμοζόμενη δύναμη. Τέτοιοι μηχανισμοί δημιουργούνται και στα  φέροντα στοιχεία ενός δομικού έργου. Αυτοί οι μηχανισμοί καταπονούν με  περισσότερες φορτίσεις συγκεκριμένα σημεία των φερόντων στοιχείων της  κατασκευής. Αυτό το υπομόχλιο του απλού μοχλού, πάνω στις κατασκευές  είναι αόρατο αλλά υπαρκτό και δημιουργείτε όταν ένα στοιχείο του φέροντα  οργανισμού έχει ταυτόχρονα περιοχές του κορμού του που παρουσιάζουν  επιμέρους ελαστική και άκαμπτη συμπεριφορά. Συνήθως άκαμπτη συμπεριφορά  παρουσιάζεται στα άκρα τους κοντά στους κόμβους και ελαστική συμπεριφορά  στον κεντρικό κορμό των στοιχείων.
Εκεί που συναντιέται η ελαστική  συμπεριφορά του κορμού του στοιχείου με την ακαμψία του υπόλοιπου  τμήματός του, δημιουργείται αυτός ο αόρατος μηχανισμός του υπομοχλίου.  Αυτός ο μηχανισμός μιμούμενος τον απλό μοχλό, πολλαπλασιάζει τις  εντάσεις του σεισμού πλησίον των κομβικών άκαμπτων τμημάτων του  στοιχείου και για τον λόγο αυτό οι περισσότερες αστοχίες εμφανίζονται  λίγο πιο μακριά από τα κομβικά τους σημεία , δηλαδή στην θέση του  υπομοχλίου που ονομάζουμε κρίσιμη διατομή. 
Ας εξετάσουμε τώρα την  λειτουργία αυτού του μηχανισμού που δημιουργεί από την μια η ελαστική  και από την άλλη η άκαμπτη συμπεριφορά του κορμού του στοιχείου εν σχέση  με τον μηχανισμό της συνάφειας ώστε να βγάλουμε χρήσιμα συμπεράσματα ως  προς τα προβλήματα που παρουσιάζονται .
Βασικά ο μηχανισμός του  μοχλού είναι ένα κρίσιμο σημείο αστοχίας πάνω στον κορμό των στοιχείων (  δοκού ή υποστυλώματος ) όπου σε αυτήν την περιοχή του κορμού των  διαχωρίζετε η φορά των εντάσεων δημιουργώντας αντίρροπες και ασύμμετρες  ροπές.Βασικά ο μηχανισμός αυτός δημιουργεί εκ φύσεως πάντα αντίρροπες  ροπές και είναι το σημείο εκείνο που διαχωρίζει τις τάσεις εφελκυσμού σε  δεξιές και αριστερές στην μέγιστη τιμή τους.
Αυτός ο μηχανισμός  αλλάζει την φορά των εντάσεων στην κρίσιμη περιοχή αφενός (δημιουργόντας  αντίρροπες ροπές ) και αφετέρου δημιουργεί μεγαλύτερες εντάσεις στην  ασθενέστερη περιοχή του κορμού των στοιχείων όπου δρα η μικρού δυναμικού  αντοχή της συνάφειας. Οπότε εμφανίζονται μεγάλες εντάσεις σε περιοχές  όπου η συνάφεια έχει μικρές εφεκλυστικές αντοχές εν σχέση με το άλλο  τμήμα του κορμού του στοιχείου το οποίο έχει μεγαλύτερη συνάφεια και  αντοχές εφελκυσμού λόγο του μεγαλύτερου μήκους του όπου δρα η συνάφεια.  Αυτός ο μηχανισμός έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να αστοχεί πρόωρα το σκυρόδεμα  που ευρίσκεται από την μεριά της αδύναμης περιοχή αφήνοντας τον χάλυβα  να εξοκείλει από αυτό, ακυρώνοντας τόσο τον μηχανισμό της συνάφειας όσο  και τις εφεκλυστικές ικανότητες του χάλυβα που μπορεί να παραλάβει.  Οπότε εδώ βλέπουμε ότι θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε οικονομία στην ποσότητα  του χάλυβα που τοποθετούμε στα υποστυλώματα αν μία άλλη μέθοδος οπλισμού  εξαντλούσε 100% τις εφελκυστικές του ικανότητες. 
Παράδειγμα.  Υποθέστε ότι έχουμε ένα κερί το οποίο έχει μέσα του το φυτίλι Αν το  σπάσουμε με τα χέρια μας στο κέντρο θα παρατηρήσουμε ότι στο σημείο του  μηχανισμού και τελικά της αστοχίας θα υποχωρήσει μεν το κερί λόγο  θλίψης, αλλά το φυτίλι δεν θα τραβηχτεί από καμία πλευρά έξω από το σώμα  του κεριού. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει διαφορά δυναμικού στην  συνάφεια του δεξιού και αριστερού κορμού του κεριού.
Αν όμως σπάσουμε  το κερί κοντά στα άκρα του τότε θα παρατηρήσουμε το φυτίλι να  ολισθαίνει και τελικά να βγαίνει από το σώμα του κεριού από την μεριά  που έχει την μικρότερη συνάφεια. Εδώ ο μηχανισμός της συνάφειας είναι  διπλά αδύναμος λόγο της θέσεως του μηχανισμού που αφενός δουλεύει σαν  μοχλός και πολλαπλασιάζει τον εφελκυσμό προς το αδύναμο μέρος του  κεριού, και από την άλλη η μικρή συνάφεια του αδύναμου μέρους του κεριού  εν σχέση με την μεγάλη συνάφεια του άλλου μέρους του εξελκούν το φυτίλι  εύκολα έξω από το σώμα του.
Το ίδιο ακριβώς συμβαίνει και στα  υποστυλώματα και τις δοκούς που παραλαμβάνουν ροπές στους κόμβους. Το  πρόβλημα αυτό είναι πιο έντονο στους κάτω ορόφους και περισσότερο στο  ισόγειο για τον εξής λόγο. 
 Τα καθ ύψος υποστυλώματα του φέροντα  οργανισμού μιας πολυώροφης κατοικίας εκτείνονται από την βάση της  κατασκευής μέχρι το δώμα. Η βάση του υποστυλώματος του ισογείου είναι  εγκλωβισμένη μέσα στα θεμέλια του εδάφους ή των πετρωμάτων οπότε ο  κορμός του υποστυλώματος κοντά στην βάση έχει μηδενική ελαστικότητα. Από  την άλλη οι πάνω όροφοι έχουν πολύ μεγάλη ελαστικότητα. Λόγο αυτής της  αναπόφευκτης διαφοράς ελαστικότητας και ακαμψίας πάνω στον κορμό του  ιδίου υποστυλώματος δημιουργείτε μηχανισμός υποστυλώματος ( υπομόχλιο )  ένα μέτρο πάνω από την βάση.
Οπότε το υποστύλωμα του ισογείου σε έναν  σεισμό συγκεντρώνει τις πιο πολλές καταπονήσεις ένα μέτρο πάνω από την  βάση του διότι αυτό διαχειρίζεται μεγαλύτερες εντάσεις λόγο τις  πολλαπλής ελαστικότητα των πάνω ορόφων και της μεγαλύτερης ακαμψίας που  του επιβάλουν τα πολύ μεγάλα στατικά φορτία που παραλαμβάνει. 
Δηλαδή  το κάθε ένα υποστύλωμα του φέροντα και προπαντός τα υποστυλώματα του  ισογείου στον σεισμό μετατρέπονται σε έναν μοχλό για πέτρες με το  υπομόχλιο να βρίσκετε πλησίον της βάσης. Αφού το υπομόχλιο διαχωρίζει  τις ροπές σε δεξιές και αριστερές, στο υποστύλωμα της κατασκευής  συμβαίνει το ίδιο. Δηλαδή από τον μηχανισμό του υποστυλώματος ισογείου  προς την βάση έχουμε αντίθετης φοράς τάσεις από ότι έχουμε από τον  μηχανισμό και πάνω.( αντίρροπες ροπές )


Τρίτη αιτία αστοχίας της συνάφειας του σκυροδέματος και του χάλυβα 
 Υποθέστε ότι τοποθετούμε ένα ράβδο από χάλυβα μέσα σε βούτυρο .Αν  τραβήξουμε την ράβδο του χάλυβα με το χέρι μας το βούτυρο θα φέρει μία  μικρή αντίδραση λόγο του μηχανισμού της συνάφειας που έχει με τον  χάλυβα, και μετά δεν θα αντέξει το τράβηγμα και θα αφήσει το σίδερο να  ολισθήσει και να εξωλκεύσει έξω από το βούτυρο. Συμπέρασμα Δεν φτάνει να  έχουμε έναν ισχυρό ράβδο από χάλυβα ο οποίος να αντέχει τις τάσεις  εφελκυσμού. Πρέπει και το άλλο υλικό που αγκαλιάζει τον χάλυβα να είναι  αρκετά δυνατό ώστε με το μηχανισμό της συνάφειας να το συγκρατήσει μέσα  του. Αν δεν είναι αρκετά δυνατό, και δέκα ράβδους να έχουμε τοποθετήσει  μέσα στο βούτυρο δεν θα παρατηρήσουμε μεγάλη αύξηση στην ικανότητα  παραλαβής περισσοτέρων τάσεων εφελκυσμού. Το ίδιο παρατηρείται και στα  φέροντα στοιχεία μιας κατασκευής. Ο χάλυβας είναι πολύ πιο ισχυρός από  το σκυρόδεμα, και δεν συνεργάζονται τόσο ώστε οι ικανότητες εφελκυσμού  του χάλυβα να εξαντληθούν 100% διότι αδυνατεί το σκυρόδεμα να το  συγκρατήσει μέσα του. Αυτό για μένα λέγετε ανεπάρκεια ορθού σχεδιασμού  στον σημερινό σύγχρονο αντισεισμικό σχεδιασμό, και σπατάλη χάλυβα που  ανεβάζει το κόστος χωρίς μεγάλο όφελος. 
Από τα τρία πάρα πάνω  προβλήματα που αναφέραμε ότι εμφανίζονται κατά το λίκνισμα του σεισμού  στα υποστυλώματα συμπεραίνουμε ότι υπάρχει η ανάγκη να εφευρεθεί μία  άλλη μέθοδος όπλισης των κατασκευών η οποία να επιτρέπει την απόλυτη  συνεργασία αυτών των δύο υλικών ώστε αυτά τα δύο συνεργαζόμενα υλικά να  μπορούν να εξαντλήσουν το κάθε ένα ξεχωριστά στο 100% τις αντοχές των  προδιαγραφών τους ως προς την θλίψη τον εφελκυσμό την διάτμηση και την  κάμψη χωρίς η αστοχία του ενός να καταστρέφει τις προδιαγραφές του άλλου  υλικού. Αλλιώς δεν έχει νόημα η αύξηση του οπλισμού αφενός και η  αύξησης της διαστασιολόγησης του σκυροδέματος των στοιχείων αφετέρου,  όταν το μεν πρώτο δεν μπορεί να ανταπεξέλθει λόγο του προβληματικού  μηχανισμού και της αναποτελεσματικής συνάφειας , το δε δεύτερο αυξάνει  τις σεισμικές αδρανειακές εντάσεις καθιστώντας αναποτελεσματική την  αύξηση του σκυροδέματος των στοιχείων πάνω από ορισμένες τιμές  διαστασιολόγησης.

----------


## seismic

Λύση των τριών αναφερθέντων προβλημάτων με τον μηχανισμό της ευρεσιτεχνίας.
Λύση της πρώτης αιτίας αστοχίας
Με  την μέθοδο του μηχανισμού της ευρεσιτεχνίας δεν υφίσταται ουδεμία  συνάφεια μεταξύ του σκυροδέματος και του χαλύβδινου τένοντα λόγω του ότι  αυτός περνά ελεύθερος το υποστύλωμα μέσα από μία σωλήνα πριν καταλήξει  πάνω στο δώμα. 
Αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να μην εμφανίζεται η ανάπτυξη  διατμητικών τάσεων στη διεπιφάνεια επαφής σκυροδέματος και χάλυβα οι  οποίες όταν αυτές φθάσουν στην οριακή τιμή τους επέρχεται καταστροφή της  συνάφειας με τη μορφή διάρρηξης του σκυροδέματος επικάλυψης κατά μήκος  των ράβδων και αποκόλλησης των ράβδων του χάλυβα.
Αυτές οι εντάσεις  που εμφανίζονται στη συνάφεια, ο μηχανισμός της ευρεσιτεχνίας τις  παραλαμβάνει αλλιώς. Ξέρουμε ότι σε έναν φορέα εάν αρχίσει το φαινόμενο  του λυγισμού, ο τένοντας της ευρεσιτεχνίας τείνει να επιμηκυνθεί, για να  ακολουθήσει τον λυγισμό του κάθετου στοιχείου. Επειδή όμως ο τένοντας  της ευρεσιτεχνίας υπόκεινται σε μεγάλες εφελκυστικές εντάσεις, αντιδρά  στην παραμόρφωση που του επιβάλουν τα εξωτερικά φορτία του σεισμού σε  δύο περιοχές, αυτές των δύο άκρων του. Η πρώτη περιοχή αντίδρασης του  κάτω άκρου του τένοντα ευρίσκεται κάτω από την βάση όπου είναι  πακτωμένος μέσα στο έδαφος στα βάθη της γεώτρησης. Η άλλη αντίδραση του  άνω άκρου του τένοντα στο δώμα προέρχεται από το περικόχλιο του τένοντα  που είναι βιδωμένο επάνω του περισφίγγοντας το δώμα. Το περικόχλιο  αντιδρά στην ανάκληση ανόδου του δώματος κατά το λίκνισμα της  κατασκευής. Αυτή η παρεμπόδιση του περικοχλίου στην άνοδο – ανάκληση του  δώματος δημιουργεί θλιπτικές εντάσεις στο δώμα με αρνητικό πρόσημο τις  φοράς των ροπών ανατροπής τις οποίες παραλαμβάνει εύκολα το σκυρόδεμα  λόγο της αυξημένης του ικανότητας ως προς την θλίψη. Κατ αυτόν τον τρόπο  οι εντάσεις του σεισμού που παραλαμβάνει ο χάλυβας και το σκυρόδεμα  εκτράπηκαν και οδηγήθηκαν σε διαφορετικές περιοχές πάνω στο δώμα και  μετατράπηκαν από διατμητικές εντάσεις ( που εμφανίζει η συνάφεια ) σε  θλιπτικές εντάσεις πάνω στο δώμα της οποίες όμως είναι ικανό να τις  παραλάβει το σκυρόδεμα δίνοντας την δυνατότητα στον χάλυβα του τένοντα  να εξαντλήσει τις εφελκυστικές του ικανότητες προτού αστοχήσει  προσδίδοντας μεγάλο οικονομικό όφελος, αφού τώρα θα υπάρχει η δυνατότητα  με λιγότερο οπλισμό να παραλαμβάνομαι περισσότερες εφελκυστικές  εντάσεις. Αν μάλιστα εφαρμόσουμε με τον μηχανισμό της ευρεσιτεχνίας μία  καθοδική ένταση στο υποστυλώματα ( η οποία να είναι μέσα στα πλαίσια της  επαλληλίας ) αυξάνουμε και την αντοχή του σκυροδέματος ως προς όλες τις  τέμνουσες και μειώνουμε την ακτίνα καμπυλότητας του σκυροδέματος  επικάλυψης εξαλείφοντας τις μεγάλες ρωγμές 
………………………………………………………………………………………………………..

Λύση της δεύτερης αιτίας αστοχίας ( μηχανισμός μοχλού )
Ο  τένοντας της ευρεσιτεχνίας πακτώνεται στο δώμα και εκτίνεται  διαπερνώντας ενιαίος τα υποστυλώματα όλων των ορόφων καθώς και το μήκος  μιας γεώτρησης κάτω από αυτά όπου υφίσταται η δεύτερη πάκτωση του  τένοντα μέσα στο έδαφος. Mε τον σημερινό σχεδιασμό ο οποίος χρησιμοποιεί  τον μηχανισμό της συνάφειας υφίσταται το πρόβλημα που αναφέραμε πιο  πάνω διότι η διαφορά δυναμικού πρόσφυσης ( στο σημείο όπου  δημιουργούνται οι αντίρροπες ροπές) είναι μεγάλη. Με την μέθοδο της  ευρεσιτεχνίας αυτή η διαφορά δυναμικού των αντίρροπων ροπών δεν  υφίσταται διότι.
α) ο τένοντας δεν σταματά στην βάση αλλά εκτίνεται  πακτωμένος μέσα στα βάθη της γεώτρησης οπότε το υπομόχλιο ευρίσκεται σε  θέση ισορροπίας. β) Δεν υφίσταται πια διαφορά δυναμικού πρόσφυσης όπως  συμβαίνει με την συνάφεια στο σημείο που δρουν οι αντίρροπες ροπές διότι  οι πακτώσεις του τένοντα ευρίσκονται στα δύο άκρα του.
...............................................................................................................
Λύση της τρίτης αιτίας αστοχίας.
Κάθε  υλικό έχει διαφορετικές προδιαγραφές αντοχής ως προς τις δυνάμεις της  θλίψης του εφελκυσμού και της διάτμησης. Το σκυρόδεμα έχει μικρές  αντοχές στον εφελκυσμό και την διάτμηση ενώ διαθέτει μεγάλη αντοχή στην  θλίψη. Με την υφιστάμενη μέθοδος της συνάφειας παρατηρείται η ανάπτυξη  διατμητικών τάσεων στη διεπιφάνεια επαφής σκυροδέματος και χάλυβα οι  οποίες αδυνατεί να παραλάβει το σκυρόδεμα διότι δεν είναι το είδος των  δυνάμεων που μπορεί να παραλάβει. Λόγω του ότι στην μέθοδος της  ευρεσιτεχνίας είναι ανύπαρκτος ο μηχανισμός της συνάφειας διότι ο  τένοντας διαπερνά ελεύθερος το υποστύλωμα οι διατμητικές ακτινωτές  εντάσεις που δημιουργούνται στην διεπιφάνεια σκυροδέματος χάλυβα με τον  μηχανισμό της συνάφειας δεν υφίστανται. Ο μηχανισμός της ευρεσιτεχνίας  και η μέθοδος εφαρμογής που χρησιμοποιεί οδηγούν τις σεισμικές εντάσεις  στο δώμα και στο έδαφος. Στο δώμα ο μηχανισμός πάκτωσης καταπονεί το  σκυρόδεμα του υποστυλώματος μόνο με θλιπτικές εντάσεις οι οποίες έχουν  αρνητικό πρόσημο διότι παρεμποδίζουν το επικλινή ανασήκωμα του δώματος  προερχόμενο από την ροπή ανατροπής. Το σκυρόδεμα είναι πάρα πολύ ικανό  στην θλίψη οπότε παραλαμβάνει χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα τις θλιπτικές  εντάσεις με αρνητικό πρόσημο που το αναγκάζει να δεχθεί η μέθοδος και ο  μηχανισμός της ευρεσιτεχνίας. Στο άλλο άκρο μέσα στο έδαφος ο μηχανισμός  της άγκυρας δημιουργεί στην διεπιφάνεια των πρανών της γεώτρησης και  των σιαγόνων της άγκυρας ακτινωτές θλιπτικές εντάσεις αυξάνοντας την  τριβή και την πρόσφυση ώστε να επιτύχει ισχυρή πάκτωση. Κατ αυτόν τον  τρόπο η μέθοδος της ευρεσιτεχνίας δεν καταπονεί το σκυρόδεμα με αξονικές  διατμητικές τάσεις όπως συμβαίνει με την συνάφεια. 
Συμπέρασμα Η  μέθοδος της ευρεσιτεχνίας έλυσε τρία σοβαρά προβλήματα τα οποία δεν  επέτρεπαν στον οπλισμό του χάλυβα να εξαντλήσει στο έπακρο τις  προδιαγραφές που έχει ως προς τον εφελκυσμό διότι αστοχούσε πρώτο το  σκυρόδεμα. Με την μέθοδο της ευρεσιτεχνίας με λιγότερο χάλυβα  επιτυγχάνουμε μεγαλύτερες αντοχές στον εφελκυσμό οπότε έχουμε μεγάλη  οικονομία στον οπλισμό του σκυροδέματος. Φυσικά μεγαλώνει και η αντοχή  της κατασκευής ως προς τις σεισμικές φορτίσεις.

----------


## seismic

ΤΟ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΣΕΙΣΜΙΚΟ.
 Στο 40 δευτερόλεπτο αυτού του βίντεο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zyyPLNMSfw
 φαίνεται καθαρά τι επιφέρει η ελαστικότητα του υποστυλώματος την οποία σταματά αποτελεσματικά η ευρεσιτεχνία.
 Το υποστύλωμα σπρώχνεται από την αδράνεια της πλάκας λυγίζει και αλλάζουν την κλίση τους οι κόμβοι και σπάει η δοκός.
 Αν παρατηρήσετε το σπάσιμο που κάνει δημιουργεί μια λοξή ρωγμή πότε δεξιά και πότε αριστερά δημιουργώντας ένα Χ
 Αυτή η ροπή είναι αποτέλεσμα της ελαστικότητας που έχει ο κορμός του  υποστυλώματος και αν σταματήσει θα σταματήσει και η αστοχία.
 Αυτό  κάνω με την μέθοδο που προτείνω και δεν αρέσει στους μηχανικούς οι  οποίοι λατρέβουν την ελαστικότητα. Δέστε πως αντιδρούν οι κόμβοι σε αυτό  το πείραμα που φέρει το σύστημα της ευρεσιτεχνίας https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoM5pEy7n9Q
 και δέστε πως αντιδρούν οι κόμβοι σε αυτό το πείραμα που δεν έχει το σύστημα της ευρεσιτεχνίας. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-X4tF9C7SE  Στο 1,15 λεπτό αυτού του βίντεο φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα να συμβαίνει αυτό που  υποστηρίζω ότι παθαίνει η κατασκευή στον σεισμό. Η ροπή του κόμβου  αρχικά αποκολλά την δοκό από το υποστύλωμα Σε δεύτερη φάση τα στατικά  φορτία σπάνε την δοκό κάθετα. Που βρίσκετε το υπομόχλιο που αναφέρω στην  έρευνα που έκανα?
 Βρίσκεται ακριβός στην συμβολή του κόμβου  Προσέξτε πως κάνει σκαμνάκι στον μοχλό της δοκού και σπάει κατακόρυφα  όταν δημιουργούνται αστήρικτα στατικά φορτία λόγο του ανασηκώματος της  βάσης όταν λικνίζετε το μοντέλο και πως αυτό το υπομόχλιο βοηθάει στην  αποκόλληση της δοκού από το υποστύλωμα. όταν δημιουργούνται αστήρικτα  στατικά φορτία λόγο του ανασηκώματος της βάσης  και μετατρέπουν την δοκό  σε έναν μοχλό σαν αυτών που ανασηκώνουμε της πέτρες.
 Ότι έχω πει θεωρητικά το αποδεικνύω και πειραματικά πάνω σε ίδια συγκρίσιμα μοντέλα.
 Για την επιτάχυνση του πειράματος που έκανα τα δεδομένα είναι τα εξής
 Πλάτος ταλάντωσης.. Είναι η απόλυτη τιμή της μέγιστης απομάκρυνσης από τη θέση ισορροπίας.
 Στο πείραμα που έκανα Κλίμακα μοντέλου 1 προς 7,14 η μετατόπιση είναι 0,22 εκατοστά Συχνότητα 2 Hz  Οπότε πέτυχα επιτάχυνση φυσικού πραγματικού σεισμού. 3,54g
 και επιτάχυνση σε μικροκλίμακα 25 g
 Επιτάχυνση υπό κλίμακα a = -((2 π×2)^2×1,58)/9.81= 25 g
 Φυσική επιτάχυνση a = -((2 π×2)^2×0,22)/9.81= 3,54 g
 Βρήκαμε λοιπόν πως οτιδήποτε ταλαντώνεται με πλάτος 1,58m και συχνότητα 2Hz υπόκειται σε μέγιστη επιτάχυνση 25g.
Σε αυτές τις πράξεις υπάρχει το πλάτος (που μετριέται σε m), η συχνότητα (σε sec-1) και η επιτάχυνση (σε m sec-2). Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει πουθενά μάζα (σε kg), συνεπώς δεν υπάρχει δύναμη (N) και άρα δεν εμπλέκεται η αντοχή.

 Συγκρίσιμα αποτελέσματα
 O μεγαλύτερος σεισμός που έγινε στην Ελλάδα είναι της τάξεως του 1 g       O μεγαλύτερος σεισμός που έγινε στον κόσμο 2,9 g (στην Χιλή )

----------


## seismic

Είχα βρει την επιτάχυνση πριν δύο χρόνια αλλά είχα κάνει ένα  μεγάλο λάθος Θεώρησα ως πλάτος ταλάντωσης την ακτίνα του κύκλου της  περιστροφής του μηχανισμού μετάδοσης γιατί είχα επηρεαστεί από το  εκκρεμές που από την θέση ισορροπίας που έχει απομακρύνεται πότε  αριστερά και πότε δεξιά και σε αυτή την περίπτωση το πλάτος ταλάντωσης  είναι η απομάκρυνση δηλαδή η μισή απόσταση. Στην δική μου περίπτωση όμως  τελικά είχα παλινδρομική κίνηση και το μάκρος απομάκρυνσης ήταν 22  εκατοστά και όχι 11 που έκανα τους υπολογισμούς μου εγώ. Το αποτέλεσμα  ήταν να κάνω λάθος πριν και το νέο σωστό πλάτος  μου διπλασίασε την φυσική επιτάχυνση που εγώ λανθασμένα είχα βρει ότι  ήταν 1,77 ενώ ήταν η διπλάσια. 3,54 g

 Για να δουλέψει σωστά η  πειραματική κλίμακα χρειάζεται να είναι σε κλίμακα όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά  ενός μοντέλου με την φυσική κατασκευή, όπως η δυναμική και ελαστική  απόκριση και των δύο. Τότε ναι θα δούλευε  Αυτό όμως είναι  αδύνατον να το πετύχεις ακρυβός σε ένα μοντέλο Η  αλήθεια πάντως είναι κάπου στην μέση. Εγώ προσπάθησα να κάνω το μοντέλο  να μοιάζει με το φυσικό ως προς την μικρικλίμακα των υλικών και της  αντοχής. ( Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο το πέτυχα αυτό ) Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η  φυσική επιτάχυνση του μοντέλου είναι σίγουρα 3,54 g και που αυτή η  επιτάχυνση ξεπερνά κατά πολύ την επιτάχυνση του μεγαλύτερου σεισμού που  έγινε ποτέ στον κόσμο. Η επιτάχυνση σε μικροκλίμακα δεν είναι 25g Αλλά  είναι πολύ πιο πάνω από 3,54 g Όταν μιλάμε για επιταχυνσεις αυτής της  τάξης δεν μιλάμε για κρακ αλλά για ακροβατικά πολεμικών αεροσκαφών  δηλαδή για απογείωση της κατασκευής. Αυτό και μόνο για να είμαι  μετριοπαθής έπρεπε να σας είχε τουλάχιστον προβληματίσει γιατί τα δικά  σας μοντέλα θα είχαν πετάξει πάνω από την σεισμική βάση.


Το πλήρες άρθρο για την λανθασμένη επιτάχυνση που είχα βρει δύο χρόνια πριν είναι κάτω κάτω εκεί που λέει ( Το πλήρες άρθρο ΕΔΩ ) http://www.metalkat.gr/index.php?option ... e&id=828:2

----------


## seismic

Παραδοχή και τεκμηρίωση
 1) Αν έχουμε μια μπάλα και την κλωτσήσουμε θα βάλουμε γκολ. Ξέρουμε ότι η μπάλα είναι ένα ελαφρύ αντικείμενο για κλωστιές.
 Αν η μπάλα είναι από χάλυβα όπως αυτές που έχουν στην φυλακή και την κλωτσήσουμε θα σπάσουμε το πόδι μας.
 Συμπέρασμα. Η αδράνεια έχει σχέση με την πυκνότητα της μάζας και την δύναμη που εξασκούμε επάνω της.
 Πάμε πάρα κάτω.
 2) Αν την μπάλα την βιδώσουμε στο έδαφος και την κλωτσήσουμε πάλη θα σπάσουμε το πόδι μας είτε είναι ελαφριά είτε είναι βαριά.
 Εδώ βλέπουμε ότι αν την μπάλα την βιδώσουμε με μια πιο μεγάλη μπάλα  όπως είναι ο πλανήτης γη μεγαλώνει η αντίδρασή της σε μια κλωτσιά.
 Τι είναι η κλωτσιά? Είναι μία πλάγια εξωτερική δύναμη. Τι είναι η μπάλα? = ένα τόπι για κλωτσιές.
 Τι είναι ο σεισμός? Είναι μία πλάγια εξωτερική δύναμη. Τι είναι οι  κατασκευές που σχεδιάζουν σήμερα οι μηχανικοί χωρίς να τις βιδώσουν στο  έδαφος? ...Για κλωτσιές. 
 Τι είναι η δική μου κατασκευή που την βιδώνο στο έδαφος? ... Πραγματικό σπίτι που αντιστέκεται στον σεισμό.

----------


## seismic

Το πείραμα https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoM5pEy7n9Q  δεν είχε απλά μια αρμονική ταλάντωση κατά άξονα ( Χ ) με φυσική  επιτάχυνση 3,54 g αλλά είχε μια εξαναγκασμένη ταλάντωση πάνω σε μια  ημιτονοειδή καμπύλη. Αυτό το είδος παλινδρόμησης προσομοιώνει καλύτερα  τον σεισμό διότι ο σεισμός είναι κυματικό φαινόμενο με κυκλική διάδοση  με μορφή ημιτονοειδούς καμπύλης. Οπότε υπάρχει και μετατόπιση ( Υ ) η  οποία δεν έχει μετρηθεί. Υπάρχουν και κρουστικές αναπηδήσεις 5 cm.
Για  να μετρήσεις την δυναμική της κατασκευής μετράς με επιταχυνσιόμετρο την  μετατόπιση της σεισμικής βάσης και με άλλο επιταχυνσιόμετρο την  μετατόπιση της οροφής για να δεις τις παραμορφώσεις. Η μέθοδος που  χρησιμοποιώ για να αυξήσω την δυναμική των κατασκευών με τον κατάλληλο  σχεδιασμό μηδενίζει την διαφορά μετατόπισης οροφής και βάσης 100% Αυτό  είναι επανάσταση στις κατασκευές. Με 3,54 g επιτάχυνση φυσικού σεισμού  εκτελώντας διαδρομή ημιτονοειδούς καμπύλης που αυξάνει δραματικά την  ροπή ανατροπής και με κρουστικές αναπηδήσεις το να διατηρεί η οροφή και η  βάση την ίδια μετατόπιση με ουδεμία αστοχία δεν έχει επιτευχθεί ποτέ  ξανά στον κόσμο.

----------


## seismic

Τα τελευταία 15 χρόνια έχει συγκεντρωθεί σημαντική πειραματική και θεωρητική βιβλιογραφία για τα rocking shear walls.  Η πατέντα μου ταιριάζει γάντι με αυτήν τη νέα αντισεισμική τεχνολογία. Η  φιλοσοφία της βέβαια είναι άκρως αντίθετη με τη δική μου (το uplift  είναι επιδιωκόμενο για τη μείωση των σεισμικών δυνάμεων) αλλά τεχνικά  συμπίπτει. Υπάρχει η επιστημονική τεκμηρίωση και είναι πολλά  υποσχόμενη μέθοδος.
Απάντηση.
Μα το έχω κάνει αυτό πριν από αυτούς και καλύτερα από αυτούς. Σε αυτό το δικό μου βίντεο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IO6MxxH0lMU είναι ξεκάθαρα αυτά που  κάνουν αυτοί ότι τα κάνω και εγώ καλύτερα από αυτούς.



> Όσο πιο μονολιθικη ειναι η σύνδεση με το έδαφος τοσο πιο ακέραια μεταφέρεται η σεισμική διέγερση στην ανωδομη.


 Απάντηση. Αν δεν υπάρχει οριζόντια σεισμική μόνωση και τα πέδιλα της βάσης είναι  μέσα στο έδαφος τα σεισμικά φορτία μεταφέρονται έτσι και αλλιώς στην  ανωδομή. 
Το θέμα είναι που την μεταφέρεις αυτήν την ενέργεια του  σεισμού. Αυτοί που ξέρουν καράτε και σπάνε ξύλα και κεραμίδια ξέρουν  πολύ καλά που πρέπει να κτυπήσουν το ξύλο για να σπάσει. Το κτυπούν εκεί  που οδηγείτε τις δυνάμεις του σεισμού εσείς...κατακόρυφα στο κέντρο της  δοκού. Για βάλε αυτό το ξύλο που σπάει ο καρατερίστας όρθιο να δούμε θα  το σπάσει? Φυσικά δεν θα το σπάσει .... εκεί οδηγώ εγώ της δυνάμεις του  σεισμού ... στο δώμα... πάνω στα τοιχώματα
Αν το τοίχωμα δεν έχει  βάση και πεδιλοδοκό ( είναι ελεύθερο ) το μόνο που κάνει είναι να  μεταφέρει τα φορτία στους κόμβους της ανωδομής δηλαδή δώρο άδωρο
Αν κατασκευάσουμε ένα τοίχωμα άκαμπτο όπως το υπόγειο τι θα γίνει?
Απάντηση  ... Θα μεταβιβάσει περισσότερες ροπές στους κόμβους γιατί ο κορμός του  άκαμπτου τοιχώματος δεν έχει την ελαστικότητα που είναι ένα μέσον  αποθήκευσης ενέργειας με αποτέλεσμα όλη η ενέργεια του σεισμού να  οδηγείτε πάνω στον ελαστικό κορμό της δοκού. Για να μην συμβεί αυτό μία  είναι η λύση. Πάκτωση του άνω άκρου του τοιχώματος με το έδαφος.
Μέχρι  σήμερα το έδαφος θεμελίωσης, όπως σχεδιάζεται εσείς δέχεται μόνο  θλιπτικές εντάσεις. Με τον μηχανισμό μου δέχεται και της ανοδικές  εντάσεις του εφελκυσμού. Είναι το μόνο εργαλείο στον κόσμο που το κάνει.

----------


## seismic

Ερώτηση Γιατί να βάλετε τον μηχανισμό πάκτωσης τον δικό μου και να μην βάλεται έναν πάσσαλο τριβής ή εχμής να κάνει την ίδια δουλειά? 
Απάντηση
Τους πασσάλους τους χρησιμοποιούν για την βελτίωση των χαλαρών εδαφών ώστε να δέχονται  θλιπτικές εντάσεις της ανωδομής. Αν ενώσουν οπλισμό της κατασκευής με  τον πάσσαλο αυτό είναι παράνομο. Αν απλά η θεμελίωση πατάει πάνω στους  πασσάλους κανένα πρόβλημα.
Ερώτηση
Ε...ναι .. αλλά ο οπλισμός των υποστυλωμάτων αναγκαστικά αγκυρώνεται στον κεφαλόδεσμο των πασσάλων.
Απάντηση
δεν είναι το ίδιο αυτό.
1) Αν ο τένοντας περνά ελεύθερος μέσα από το  τοίχωμα και πάει στο δώμα και πακτωθεί εκεί τότε καταπονούμε το  σκυρόδεμα του υποστυλώματος μόνο με θλιπτικές εντάσεις στις οποίες  αντέχει 12 φορές πιο πολύ από ότι στον εφελκυσμό. Με την συνάφεια στην  πάκτωση της βάσης δεν αντέχει τόσο καλά 
2) Σταματάς τον συντονισμό.
3) Σταματάς την ροπή ανατροπής πιο αποτελεσματικά όταν η δύναμη είναι στο δώμα και προέρχεται από το έδαφος.
4)  Σταματά τον λυγισμό κάμψη πιο αποτελεσματικά γιατί ο τένοντας μεταφέρει  τα φορτία και όλα τα άλλα φορτία που παραλαμβάνει στο δώμα σε μορφή θλίψης και μέσα στο έδαφος τα άλλα μισά σε μορφή εφελκυσμού. 
5) Πρώτη φορά το έδαφος παραλαμβάνει και εφελκυστικές εντάσεις. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αφαιρεί τις μισές εντάσεις από τον φέροντα οργανισμό από τις σεισμικές φορτίσεις και τις άλλες μισές τις μεταφέρει στην περιοχή του δώματος ώστε το σκυρόδεμα να καταπονείται με θλίψη και όχι με ακτινωτές τέμνουσες λόγο της συνάφειας. 
6) Σταματά το uplift του υποστυλώματος που παραμορφώνει τους κόμβους. 
Αυτό το άρθρο που έγραψα πριν λίγες μέρες εδώ μέσα για την συνάφεια τα λέει αυτά.
Μετά  από αυτά και πολλά άλλα πες μου γιατί να βάλω πάσσαλο και να μην βάλω έναν μηχανισμό  ανώτερο από πάσσαλο για την παραλαβή των θλιπτικών εντάσεων στο έδαφος  και να έχω και το όφελος όλων των πάρα πάνω καλών?

----------


## seismic

> seismic έγραψε: Βλέπουμε έναν όγκο μιας οικοδομής που  αποτελείτε από κολόνες δοκούς και πλάκες και νομίζουμε ( τουλάχιστον οι  απλοί ανθρώποι που δεν γνωρίζουν στατική και δυναμική των κατασκευών )  ότι είναι κάτι πολύ γερό. Όταν εγώ αναφέρω την ροπή ανατροπής οι ποιό  πολλοί νομίζουν ότι αναφέρομαι σε ολόκληρη την κατασκευή ότι θα  ανατραπεί. Εν σχέση με το πλάτος βάθος και το ύψος της κατασκευής στις  περισσότερες περιπτώσεις αυτό είναι αδύνατον με ένα συνηθισμένο σεισμό.  Θα ήμουν χαζός αν εννοούσα ροπή ανατροπής της κατασκευής.


Μηχανικός έγραψε: https://www.phorum.gr/viewtopic.php?...94369#p7794369

seismic
Πάρα πολύ ωραία παρατήρηση και πολύ σωστή.  Ας εξετάσουμε τι  προηγείται αλλά για να είμαστε απόλυτα σωστοί πρέπει να εξετάσουμε και  τον λόγο που προκαλεί κάθε μία αστοχία είτε πρωτεύουσα είτε δευτερεύουσα  και αν η μέθοδο που ακολουθείτε έχει την δυνατότητα να αποτρέψει αυτές  τις πρωτεύουσες και δευτερεύουσες αστοχίες. 
1) Μίλησες για μια αρχική κάμψη πάνω στους κορμούς των δοκών και των υποστυλωμάτων.
2)  Μίλησες για μια σεισμική απόσβεση η οποία συμβαίνει ταυτόχρονα με την  κάμψη των δοκών και των υποστυλωμάτων που βασικά αυτή η απόσβεση είναι  αποθήκευση σεισμικής ενέργειας πάνω στον κορμό των φερόντων στοιχείων η  οποία αποδίδεται πίσω όταν η κατασκευή αλλάξει κατεύθυνση μετατόπισης.  Όλα αυτά συμβαίνουν μέσα στην ελαστική περιοχή μετατόπισης. Όταν η  προσφορά ενέργειας μεγαλώσει και άλλο αυξάνει και η μετατόπιση και η  ελαστικότητα που δημιουργεί την κάμψη των κορμών χάνεται και περνάει σε  ανελαστική μετατόπιση δηλαδή αρχίζουν οι ρωγμές στα άκρα των δοκών. Αυτό  λέγεται πλαστιμότητα και οι ρωγμές αυτές που είναι σχεδιασμένες να  συμβούν στα άκρα των δοκών λέγονται πλαστικές περιοχές ή μηχανισμοί  απόσβεσης σεισμικής ενέργειας. Αυτές οι ρωγμές πραγματικά βοηθούν πάρα  πολύ στην αντοχή της κατασκευής και αποτρέπουν σε μεγάλο βαθμό την  κατάρρευση της κατασκευής διότι επιτρέπουν την απελευθέρωση μεγάλης  σεισμικής ενέργειας. Σε αυτό το βίντεο πείραμα που έκανα φαίνονται αυτές  οι ρωγμές να δημιουργούνται σιγά σιγά και φαίνεται και η  αποτελεσματικότητα που έχουν στο να μην καταρρεύσει τελείως η κατασκευή.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-X4tF9C7SE
3)  Όταν η κατασκευή περάσει στην ανελαστική περιοχή ταλάντωσης και  δημιουργηθούν οι πλαστικές αρθρώσεις τότε αρχίζει αυτό το uplift της  θεμελίωσης το οποίο και αυτό απελευθερώνει μεγάλη ενέργεια και είναι  καλώ για να μην καταρρεύσει η κατασκευή και έχουμε και θανάτους  ανθρώπων. Αν η μετατόπιση είναι πολύ μεγάλη για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα  και περάσουμε το σ.θρ σε πολλές περιοχές της δομής η δομή θα  καταρρεύσει. Και έρχομαι εγώ και πάω να σταματήσω αυτό το uplift της  θεμελίωσης το οποίο είναι στο κάτω κάτω και καλό να υπάρχει. Γιατί να  επιμένω αν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα που έτσι γίνονται με την μέθοδο  σχεδιασμού που χρησιμοποιείτε? .... 
Κατά την περιγραφή της μεθόδου  που χρησιμοποιείτε διαπίστωσα μία συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία αστοχίας με  αμυντικούς μηχανισμούς απόσβεσης της σεισμικής ενέργειας πριν την  κατάρρευση. Αυτό σημαίνει 
Κάτι σας λείπει και δεν μπορείτε να  παραλάβετε δυναμικά τις μεγάλες φορτίσεις του σεισμού οπότε λόγο αυτής  της αδυναμίας κατασκευάσατε μηχανισμούς απορρόφησης της σεισμικής  ενέργειας. Αυτοί οι μηχανισμοί είναι δύο. α) η ελαστικότητα β) η  πλαστιμότητα
Η ελαστικότητα και η πλαστιμότητα είναι μηχανισμοί  απορρόφησης ενέργειας αλλά είναι και αιτίες παραμόρφωσης που δημιουργούν  ρωγμές και επισκευές Έχουν και μία συγκεκριμένη αντοχή δηλαδή δεν είναι  αλώβητες. 
α) Τι δημιουργεί την αρχική κάμψη των κορμών? = η ελαστικότητα των κορμών των φερόντων στοιχείων
β)Τι δημιουργεί τις ανελαστικές μετατοπίσεις? = η ελαστικότητα των κορμών + η μεγάλη σεισμική ενέργεια
γ) Τι δημιουργεί το uplift της θεμελίωσης ? = Η ανελαστική μετατόπιση λόγο πλαστιμότητας και η ροπή ανατροπής του υποστυλώματος. 
Ερώτηση
Δεν  θα ήταν καλύτερα όταν είχατε έναν μηχανισμό ο οποίος θα σας βοηθούσε να  παραλάβετε δυναμικά τις φορτίσεις του σεισμού και να τις επιστρέψετε  στο έδαφος χωρίς να δημιουργείται καμία παραμόρφωση ελαστική, πλαστική, ή  από uplift πάνω στους κορμούς των φερόντων στοιχείων σε οποιαδήποτε  ένταση και διάρκεια ενός μεγάλου σεισμού? 
Φυσικά και θα ήταν καλύτερο διότι ούτε επισκευές θα είχαμε μετά από ένα σεισμό, ούτε θα πέρναγε ποτέ η κατασκευή το σ.θρ.
Αυτό  το κάτι που σας λείπει για να παραλάβετε δυναμικά τις φορτίσεις του  σεισμού είναι μία εξωτερική δύναμη η οποία πρέπει να μεταφερθεί στο  κατάλληλο σημείο της κατασκευής ( με έναν μηχανισμό ) το οποίο θα έχει  την δυνατότητα να σταματήσει την γενική παραμόρφωση προερχόμενη από την  1) ελαστικότητα 2) το uplift της θεμελίωσης 3) την υποχώρηση του εδάφους  θεμελίωσης 4) τον συντονισμό που αυξάνει την προσφορά ενέργειας πάνω  στο σώμα του φέροντα και τον περνάει εύκολα στην περιοχή της πλήρους  κατάρρευσης. Αυτόν τον μηχανισμό και την μέθοδο σχεδιασμού σας προσφέρω  και δεν την θέλετε.
Αν θέλετε μπορούμε να συζητήσομε πως σταματώ  αυτές τις 4 αιτίες αστοχίας δηλαδή πως εκτρέπω την διαδρομή των δυνάμεων  σε άλλες ισχυρές περιοχές τις δομής και τελικά τις οδηγώ πίσω στο  έδαφος και όχι πάνω στον φέροντα οργανισμό που τις οδηγείτε εσείς με  αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργούνται αυτές οι τέσσερις καταστροφικές αιτίες.

----------


## seismic

Λάθη του αντισεισμικού σχεδιασμού. 
1) Θλίψη ονομάζεται η εντατική  κατάσταση κατά την οποία σε ένα σώμα ασκούνται δυνάμεις αντίθετης φοράς  που τείνουν να συναντηθούν και κατ αυτόν τον τρόπο το συμπιέσουν. Η  θλίψη είναι μία από τις δύο μονοαξονικές εντατικές καταστάσεις ενός  παραμορφώσιμου στερεού σώματος. Η άλλη μονοαξονική εντατική κατάσταση  είναι ο εφελκυσμός. Εφελκυσμός ονομάζεται η εντατική κατάσταση κατά την  οποία σε ένα σώμα ασκούνται δυνάμεις αντίθετης φοράς που τείνουν να  απομακρυνθούν Το σκυρόδεμα αντέχει στην θλίψη 12 φορές περισσότερο από ότι  αντέχει σε εφελκυσμό. Ο χάλυβας αντέχει τον εφελκυσμό. Σε ένα φέρον  δομικό στοιχείο λόγο στατικών και σεισμικών φορτίων η διατομή του  δέχεται αυτές τις δύο εντάσεις.
Για τον λόγο αυτό και τοποθετούν  οπλισμό χάλυβα στα φέροντα δομικά στοιχεία. Σε έναν σεισμό η ροπή  ανατροπής η αδρανειακές εντάσεις αλλά και η ελαστικότητα του κορμού ενός  δομικού στοιχείου δημιουργούν εφελκυστικές και θλιπτικές εντάσεις  εναλλάξ στα δύο άκρα της διατομής τους. Οι Θλιπτικές εντάσεις  δημιουργούνται από παραμορφώσεις του σεισμού και από το βάρος της  κατασκευής. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τις εφελκυστικές εντάσεις. Ως  σήμερα με την μέθοδο σχεδιασμού που ακολουθούμε το έδαφος δέχεται από το  υποστύλωμα μόνο θλιπτικές εντάσεις τις οποίες αναλαμβάνει ισομερώς όταν  είναι σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας, και μονόπλευρα εναλλάξ όταν γίνεται  σεισμός. Οι εφελκυστικές εντάσεις που δημιουργεί το λίκνισμα της  κατασκευής σήμερα τις κατευθύνουν πάνω στην κατασκευή δημιουργώντας καθ  αυτόν τον τρόπο άλλες εντατικές μορφές όπως ροπές και τέμνουσες  καταπονώντας τον φέροντα οργανισμό. 
Μεγάλο λάθος κύριοι στατικοί.  Εγώ με την μέθοδο που ακολουθώ τις εφελκυστικές εντάσεις του σεισμού τις  παραδίνω να τις αναλάβει εξολοκλήρου το έδαφος όπως αναλαμβάνει και τις  θλιπτικές εντάσεις. Η μέθοδο που ακολουθείτε γκρεμίζει την κατασκευή  όχι ο σεισμός. Η μέθοδος που ακολουθώ επιστρέφει στο έδαφος τις εντάσεις  που αυτό δημιούργησε. Ο κορμός του τοιχώματος δέχεται μόνο θλιπτικές εντάσεις που αντέχει...την μία στο άνω άκρο του και την άλλη στο κάτω αντικριστό άκρο του.
2) Λάθος. Η μέθοδος συνεργασίας σκυροδέματος χάλυβα εφαρμόζετε σήμερα με  τον μηχανισμό της συνάφειας ο οποίος καταπονεί το σκυρόδεμα με  τέμνουσες του δεν έχει ιδιαίτερη αντοχή σε αυτό το είδος των εντάσεων. Η  μηχανισμός της συνάφειας προσδίδει και μία μεγαλύτερη ελαστικότητα στο  υποστύλωμα από ότι ένα προεντεταμένο υποστύλωμα.
Η διαφορές που παρουσιάζει η προένταση και ο μηχανισμός της συνάφειας με την δική μου μέθοδο είναι οι εξής.
α)  Η Συνάφεια επιφέρει στο σκυρόδεμα αξονικές καταπονήσεις που δεν είναι  ικανό να παραλάβει Η μέθοδος που ακολουθώ επιφέρει μόνο θλιπτική  καταπόνηση που έχει τις προδιαγραφές να παραλάβει το σκυρόδεμα. 
β) Η  μέθοδος που ακολουθώ δεν επιφέρει καμία εφελκυστική καταπόνηση πάνω στο  υποστύλωμα. γ) Η μέθοδος που ακολουθώ παραλαμβάνει τις κάμψεις του  κορμού και τις μεταφέρει τις μισές στο δώμα υπό μορφή θλίψης και τις  άλλες μισές μέσα στο έδαφος. δ)) Η μέθοδος που ακολουθώ δεν επιτρέπει  την παραμόρφωση του κόμβου. 4) Η μέθοδος που ακολουθώ αυξάνει κατά 37%  την αντοχή που υποστυλώματος ως προς την τέμνουσα βάσης. ε) Η μέθοδος  που ακολουθώ αυξάνει την ικανότητα του εδάφους να δέχεται φορτία. ζ) Την  κατακόρυφη θλιπτική καταπόνηση που δέχεται αμφίπλευρα το τοίχωμα με την  μέθοδο που ακολουθώ την παραλαμβάνει χωρίς πρόβλημα διότι η κατακόρυφη  τομή του είναι πολύ πιο ισχυρή από την οριζόντια τομή του που στέλνεται  εσείς τις φορτίσεις του σεισμού. 
η) Η μέθοδος της συνάφειας ή της  προέντασης που εφαρμόζεται σήμερα δρα στα δύο άκρα του τοιχώματος και  μοιραία οδηγούν την φόρτιση του σεισμού πάνω στην κατασκευή. Η μέθοδος  που ακολουθώ επιστρέφει τις φορτίσεις του σεισμού στην γη. Ακόμα και με τα εφέδρανα που είναι καλά αλλά ακριβά εγώ τα έκανα καλύτερα.
Τους  έβαλα κεντρικό πυρήνα ( κατακόρυφη σεισμική απόσβεση σε όλες τις πλάκες  ) σαν τις παγόδες αλλά προτεταμένο με το έδαφος, σεισμικούς αρμούς  απόσβεσης που μεγαλώνουν καθ ύψος για να έχει φυσική ταλάντωση και να  μην μεταφέρει τις φορτίσεις στα κατώτερα διαφράγματα των πλακών από τις ανώτερες κρούσεις με το φρεάτιο ώστε να παραλαμβάνει την κρούση ομαλά καθ όλο το ύψος. Ακόμα έβαλα σεισμική μόνωση και στο δώμα για  ομαλή παραλαβή της ροπής ανατροπής. Δες https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IO6MxxH0lMU&t=13s Σεισμική μόνωση σε οριζόντιο κατακόρυφο και ανώτατο επίπεδο.   Αυτή η μέθοδο ξεχωρίζει τα άκαμπτα και ελαστικά υποστυλώματα για να  παραλαμβάνει το κάθε ένα τις φορτίσεις που του αναλογούν. Ιδανική  μέθοδος για ουρανοξύστες με περιφερειακή θέα, για μουσεία με ευπαθή  αντικείμενα και για πυρηνικούς σταθμούς ενέργειας. Ξεχωρίζει πια  υποστυλώματα θα πάρουν τα στατικά και πια τα σεισμικά φορτία, ώστε το προτεταμένο φρεάτιο να έχει ελάχιστα δικά του στατικά φορτία και  ο ελαστικός φέροντας καμία επιβάρυνση φορτίων προέντασης. Ελέγχει  την διαφορά φάσης των πλακών, Σταματά τον συντονισμό. Αλεξίσεισμο;  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## seismic

Ερευνητής είναι κάποιος που ψάχνει· όχι απαραιτήτως κάποιος που βρίσκει.  Ούτε είναι κάποιος που ξέρει στα σίγουρα τι είναι αυτό. Εφευρέτης είναι  αυτός που ξέρει γιατί το έψαξε το βρήκε και έλυσε το υπάρχον πρόβλημα  Οπότε πρέπει να ξέρει να απαντά στα πάντα γύρω από την εφεύρεσή του και  τα προβλήματα που λύνει. 



> Μηχανικός.. Κάτσε ρε συ...κάτι δεν πάει καλά στην προσομοίωση. Αν έχεις  βάλει εφέδρανα στις κολώνες το κτίριο δεν θα πρέπει να ταλαντώνεται  έτσι. Αυτό το ρόλο παίζει η σεισμική μόνωση. Να αποκόπτει τη σεισμική  διέγερση προς την ανωδομή.


Δεν είναι προσομίωση σεισμού. Ένα σχεδιαστικό AutoCAD είναι. Δεν  είχε την δυνατότητα πραγματικού σεισμού Είναι ένας εικονικός σεισμός του  προγράμματος. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IO6MxxH0lMU&t=13s



> Μηχανικός....Στην προσομοίωσή σου οι κολώνες είναι απλές αρθρώσεις κάτω (δεν αγκυρώνεται ο οπλισμός;  ) χωρίς ικανότητα παραλαβής ροπής και ταλαντώνονται ελεύθερα και ομοιόμορφα σε όλο το ύψος τους.


Σωστά έτσι είναι.



> Μηχανικός.. Πως αποσβένεται η ταλάντωση; Με την κρούση πάνω στο ελαστομερές υλικό στους αρμούς με τον πυρήνα; Είναι σωστό τεχνικά αυτό;


Για να δούμε αν είναι τεχνικά σωστό. Η οριζόντια σεισμική μόνωση  είναι γνωστή τι κάνει. .. αποκόπτει μερικός τη σεισμική διέγερση προς  την ανωδομή. Η σεισμική ενέργεια που περνά στον ελαστικό φορέα τον κάνει  να λικνίζετε μερικός. Το άκαμπτο προτεταμένο με το έδαφος φρεάτιο είναι  εκεί για τον εξής σκοπό 1) Αφήνει μεν τον ελαστικό φέροντα να  λικνίζεται μέσα στην ελαστική περιοχή και καθ αυτόν τον τρόπο να  απορροφά μέρος της ενέργειας που σεισμού πάνω στο ελαστικό σώμα του και  αν υπάρξει περίσσια ενέργεια και πάει να περάσει σε ανελαστική  μετατόπιση τότε το φρεάτιο τον σταματά ελαστικά. Αν το ελαστικό είναι  από αυτά που απορροφούν ενέργεια τότε ναι γίνεται και απόσβεση στην  κρούση. 



> Μηχανικός... Το μυστικό στις παγόδες είναι η διαφορετική κατεύθυνση της μετατόπισης  των πλακών κάθε ορόφου. Με αυτόν το τρόπο ελαχιστοποιείται η τέμνουσα  και ροπή βάσης. Οι κολώνες σου ταλαντώνονται "μονοκόμματα".


 Εγώ το κάνω για άλλο λόγο. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι όταν υπάρχει διαφορά φάσης  στις καθ ύψος πλάκες έξω από την ελαστική περιοχή μετατόπισης τότε  έχουμε αύξηση των ροπών στους κόμβους. Είναι σαν να συγκρούονται δύο  αυτοκίνητα μετωπικά Δηλαδή διπλασιάζονται τα φορτία. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι οι  παγόδες δεν παθαίνουν μεγάλες ζημιές γιατί λικνίζονται μεν αλλά  διατηρούν την κατακόρυφο πάνω στον ίδιο άξονα και από την άλλη ο κορμός  σταματά την τέμνουσα βάσης μέσω των διαφραγμάτων τα οποία σταματούν την  μεγάλη μετατόπιση. 



> Μηχανικός... Όλη η "δουλειά" επαφίεται στους αποσβεστήρες.


Όχι μόνο στους αποσβεστήρες. Επαφίεται και στο φρεάτιο ( κορμό ) το  οποίο είναι εκεί ως ρυθμιστής του πλάτους της ταλάντωσης κάθε μιας  πλάκας ξεχωριστά. Δηλαδή ελέγχει πάντα τον ελαστικό φέροντα να  λικνίζεται μέσα στην ελαστική περιοχή μετατόπισης και δεν τον αφήνει να  περάσει σε ανελαστικές περιοχές μετατόπισης ελέγχοντας καθ αυτόν τον  τρόπο τον συντονισμό.
Σε ασύμμετρες κατασκευές για να παραλάβουμε τις  στρεπτομεταφορικές παραμορφώσεις τοποθετούμε περισσότερους  προτεταμένους πυρήνες ( διάφορων σχημάτων κάτοψης ) σε επιμέρους  κατάλληλες θέσεις.

----------


## seismic

Συνέχεια της προηγούμενης ανάρτησης.



> Μηχανικός... Θα επιμείνω με καλοπροαίρετη κριτική γιατί θεωρώ ότι είναι σημαντικό το θέμα.


Σε ευχαριστώ που συμμετέχεις στο θέμα. Είμαι στην διάθεσή σου για ότι μπορώ να απαντήσω.



> Μηχανικός... Πως νομίζεις ότι απορροφάται η σεισμική ενέργεια; Με την καμπτική  παραμόρφωση των κόμβων και τη διατμητική παραμόρφωση των τοιχωμάτων  απορροφάται.


Ναι απορροφάται όπως λες εσύ αλλά απορροφάται και με άλλους τρόπους  Καταρχάς ας δούμε τι σημαίνει απορρόφηση ενέργειας. Απορρόφηση ενέργειας  σημαίνει παραγωγή θερμότητας Αποθήκευση ενέργειας είναι άλλο και  σημαίνει ότι αποθηκεύει την ενέργεια για να την επαναφέρει όταν  μπορέσει. Υπάρχει και η διαρροή ενέργειας όπου αφήνεται η ενέργεια να  φύγει. Υπάρχει και ένας μηχανισμός απόσβεσης ενέργειας ο οποίος  παραλαμβάνει τα φορτία χωρίς να τα επιστρέφει και είναι ο μηχανισμός της  ρόδας του αεροπλάνου. Αυτός είναι ένας σύνθετος μηχανισμός και διαθέτει  διαρροή αλλά παράγει και θερμότητα. Βασικά είναι μία μπουκάλα με έμβολο  και έχει μία μικρή οπή από την οποία διαρρέει ο αέρας σιγά σιγά όταν  πάρει τα φορτία της κρούσης του αεροπλάνου κατά την προσγείωση και  προσγειώνεται ομαλά. Αν δεν υπήρχε αυτός ο μηχανισμός το αεροπλάνο θα  αναπηδούσε σαν την μπάλα. Κάποτε συναντήθηκα με έναν φίλο μου που  κατασκεύαζε ελαστικά. Μου έδειξε δύο ίδια μικρά μπαλάκια. Όταν έριξε το  πρώτο στο πάτωμα αυτό αναπήδησε όπως τα μπαλάκια. Όταν έριξε το άλλο στο  πάτωμα δεν αναπήδησε καθόλου ήταν σαν να κόλλησε στο πάτωμα. Αυτή είναι  η δική μου πατέντα μου είπε και θα την χρησιμοποιήσω για σεισμική  μόνωση στις κατασκευές. Κάτι τέτοιο θα χρησιμοποιήσω και εγώ για τους  σεισμικούς αρμούς κρούσης. 



> Μηχανικός.. Εσύ έχεις απομονώσει αρχικά τα τοιχώματά σου οπότε σε πρώτη φάση  βασίζεσαι στην πλαισιακή λειτουργία των κόμβων για την αρχική απορρόφηση  της ενέργειας.


Σωστά λες. 



> Μηχανικός.. Συνεπώς ούτε για αστείο μην σκεφτείς κάτι που έλεγες για 60% μείωση του οπλισμού. Η ψαθυρή αστοχία θα είναι σιγουράκι.


Έχω πολλές μεθόδους σχεδιασμού Σε αυτήν την μέθοδο δεν μειώνω τον  οπλισμό. Απλά τοποθετώ οπλισμό μικρής διατομής και περισσότερα τσέρκια  για να αυξήσω την ελαστικότητα και να μειώσω τις ρωγμές. 



> Μηχανικός... Άσε που η άρθρωση κάτω θα επιβαρύνει την κάμψη των κόμβων.
> Επίσης  υποθέτεις ότι ο πυρήνας θα αρχίσει να απορροφά, μέσω των αποσβεστήρων,  σεισμική ενέργεια πριν το σχηματισμό πλαστικής άρθρωσης στη δοκό (αν  φυσικά έχει προηγηθεί ικανοτικός σχεδιασμός).


Πρέπει να ξεχάσεις την μέθοδο που σχεδιάζεται σήμερα. Με την δική μου  μέθοδο αν θέλω μηδενική κάμψη στον κορμό της δοκού μπορώ να το πετύχω.  Αν θέλω να έχει μία κάμψη μικρή μέσα στην ελαστική περιοχή μετατόπισης  μπορώ να το πετύχω. Αν θέλω ο φέροντας να μην περάσει ποτέ σε ανελαστική  μετατόπιση με πλαστικές αστοχίες σε οποιουδήποτε μεγέθους σεισμό μπορώ  να το πετύχω. Αν μπορώ να πετύχω... να σταματήσω την κάμψη των κορμών  και την ροπή του κόμβου δεν βλέπω τον λόγο αστοχίας. Ούτε πρόβλημα με  την τέμνουσα βάσης. Δεν υφίσταται πλέον τέμνουσα βάσης στον ελαστικό  φορέα διότι το φρεάτιο ελέγχει την μετατόπιση των πλακών και οι πλάκες  την μετατόπιση των κολονών των ροπών των κάμψεων. Ο ελαστικώς φορέας  παίρνει μόνο στατικά φορτία και το φρεάτιο αναλαμβάνει μόνο σεισμικά  φορτία. 
Πως μπορώ να το πετύχω? Βάζοντας ένα άκαμπτο μπάστακα μέσα  στην μέση του πλαισίου ο οποίος ρυθμίζει την κυκλοφορία ( μετατόπιση )  των πλακών μέσο των διαφραγμάτων. Δηλαδή αν το φρεάτιο επιτρέπει στην  πλάκα μετατόπιση 5 εκατοστών ποτέ δεν θα σπάσει η πλάκα η δοκός ή η  κολόνα.



> Μηχανικός... Αυτά τα πράματα δεν γίνονται έτσι. Πρέπει να γίνει αναλυτική μελέτη των μετατοπίσεων.


Ναι πρέπει αλλά ποιος θα τα κάνει? Σας άνοιξα δουλειά προσομοιώσεων για συλλογή πεπερασμένων στοιχείων για 50 χρόνια.

----------


## seismic

Ο σεισμός είναι μια ροπή. Η ροπή είναι μία δύναμη κυκλικής τροχιάς γύρω  από ένα σημείο. Ο φέροντας δομικός οργανισμός όταν δέχεται αυτή την ροπή  αδυνατεί να ακολουθήσει κυκλική τροχιά διότι τον παρεμποδίζουν οι  κολόνες και ακολουθεί μία συνισταμένη οριζόντια κατεύθυνση. Οι κολόνες  όμως δέχονται μία ροπή την οποία μεταβιβάζουν στις συνδετήριες δοκούς.  Αν η κολόνα ή καλύτερα το τοίχωμα είναι πακτωμένο στο δώμα και στο  έδαφος αυτή η ροπή επιστρέφει στο έδαφος. Αν τα σημεία περιστροφής είναι  περισσότερα του ενός και απομακρυσμένα μεταξύ τους η ροπή εξασθενεί  διότι μικραίνει η απόσταση του κέντρου βάρους. Για τον λόγο αυτό επιμήκη  τοιχώματα πακτωμένα αμφίπλευρα έχουν μεγαλύτερη αντίδραση στην ροπή.  Όσο μεγαλώνει η απόσταση της δύναμης που εφαρμόζουμε σε έναν μοχλό από  το υπομόχλιο τόσο μικρότερη δύναμη χρειάζεται για την ανύψωση του  φορτίου. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με το αμφίπλευρα πακτωμένο τοίχωμα. Ό πιο  μεγάλη είναι η απόσταση των αρθρώσεων και όσο πιο μικρό το ύψος κέντρου  βάρους της μάζας τόσο μικρότερη είναι και η ροπή. Ακόμα παίζει μεγάλο  ρόλο που εφαρμόζεις την δύναμη αντίδρασης πάνω σε έναν υποστύλωμα για να  σταματήσεις μια ροπή Το δώμα δηλαδή το πλησιέστερο σημείο πάνω στον  άξονα περιστροφής της ροπής είναι το κατάλληλο σημείο να εφαρμοσθεί αυτή  η δύναμη αντίδρασης και όχι κοντά στην βάση ( σημείο περιστροφής  υπομόχλιου ) διότι αυξάνουν δραματικά τα φορτία αντίδρασης που  χρειάζεται να παραλάβουμε. Παράδειγμα.... Μια πόρτα την ανοίγεις πιο  εύκολα αν την σπρώξεις από την πετούγια παρά αν την σπρώξεις από ένα  σημείο κοντά στους μεντεσέδες. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τα γρανάζια στο κιβώτιο ταχυτήτων. Όσο μεγαλύτερο είναι το γρανάζι τόπο μικρότερη δύναμη χρειάζεται να το σταματήσεις αρκεί αυτή η δύναμη να εφαρμοστή πάνω στην εξωτερική του περίμετρο. Για τον λόγο αυτό μεταφέρω ελεύθερη την  δύναμη του μηχανισμού της ευρεσιτεχνίας ( προερχόμενη από το έδαφος )  στο δώμα και δεν πακτώνω την βάση με το έδαφος αλλά το δώμα με το  έδαφος. Και για πολλούς άλλους λόγους.

----------


## seismic

Με την δική μου μέθοδο αν θέλω μηδενική κάμψη στον κορμό της δοκού μπορώ να το πετύχω.



> Μηχανικός... Αυτό πάλι πως θα το κάνεις;


Πολύ απλά για να υπάρξει κάμψη στην δοκό πρέπει να υπάρξει ροπή στον  κόμβο ...για να υπάρξει ροπή στον κόμβο πρέπει να υπάρξει μία ελαστική  μετατόπιση στον κορμό του τοιχώματος και μετέπειτα ανασήκωμα του  πέλματος βάσεις. 
Ο μηχανισμός που διαθέτω σταματά την ελαστική μετατόπιση και το ανασήκωμα της βάσης οπότε κόκαλο το τοίχωμα 
Οπότε  χωρίς στροφή του τοιχώματος χωρίς ελαστική μετατόπιση πως θα εμφανιστεί  η ροπή στον κόμβο και η κάμψη στον κορμό της δοκού?
Πως ο μηχανισμός κάνει κόκαλο το τοίχωμα? Ο λόγος είναι ο εξής.
Το  δικό σας τοίχωμα δέχεται εφελκυστικές εντάσεις τις οποίες μεταβιβάζει  στην δοκό γιατί ο οπλισμός σας σταματά μέσα στο πέλμα της βάσης
Το  δικό μου τοίχωμα δέχεται μόνο θλιπτικές εντάσεις Τις εφελκυστικές  εντάσεις της αναλαμβάνει ο μηχανισμός και τις στέλνει μέσα στα βάθη της  γης και όχι πάνω στην δοκό γιατί ο οπλισμός που παίρνει τον εφελκυσμό  είναι πακτωμένος μέσα στο έδαφος και δεν σταματά στο πέλμα της βάσης.

----------


## seismic

ΤΕΚΜΗΡΙΩΣΗ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΕΙΣΜΙΚΗΣ ΕΥΡΕΣΙΤΕΧΝΙΑΣ
 Βασικό στοιχείο που πρέπει να τεκμηριωθεί ώστε να αποδειχθεί ότι η  αντισεισμική ευρεσιτεχνία μου είναι χρήσιμη είναι να σας δείξω τι  σταματά η μέθοδος και ο μηχανισμός που διαθέτω. Δηλαδή αν ο φορέας  γίνεται ισοστατικός ( Δηλαδή αν  το πλήθος των αντιδράσεων ισούται µε το  συνολικό αριθµό των διαθέσιµων εξισώσεων ισορροπίας ) Αυτό που  προσπαθεί να
 σταματήσει ο τένοντας του μηχανισμού της ευρεσιτεχνίας είναι τα παραμορφωτικά μεγέθη του φέροντα οργανισμού. 
 Ο τένοντας του μηχανισμού κατά την παραμόρφωση του κορμού των  υποστυλωμάτων εφεκλύεται και τείνει να επιμηκυνθεί  δηλαδή δέχεται  μεγάλες εντάσεις εφελκυσμού στις οποίες όμως αντιδρά και αυτό έχει σαν  αποτέλεσμα να αποτρέπει την παραμόρφωση δηλαδή να επιβάλει εξισώσεις  ισορροπίας. Σήμερα θα εξετάσουμε τις τρις βασικές αιτίες που αναγκάζουν  τον τένοντα της ευρεσιτεχνίας να επιμηκυνθεί και αυτός αντιδρά σε αυτήν  την επιμήκυνση και εξασφαλίζει την εξίσωση ισορροπίας δηλαδή την μη  παραμόρφωσης που προκαλεί την αστοχία. 
 Σχήμα 1 δείχνει ότι η Α πλευρά του υποστυλώματος γίνεται μεγαλύτερη της Β πλευράς λόγο της ελαστικότητας
 Σχήμα 2 δείχνει ότι η α,γ μεγαλύτερη της β,γ Η ροπή είναι μία δύναμη  κυκλικής τροχιάς γύρω από ένα σημείο. Ο φέροντας δομικός οργανισμός όταν  δέχεται αυτή την ροπή αδυνατεί να ακολουθήσει κυκλική τροχιά ζ,β διότι  τον παρεμποδίζουν τα υποστυλώματα και αναγκαστικά ακολουθεί μία  συνισταμένη οριζόντια κατεύθυνση την β,α Αυτή η οριζόντια μετατόπιση  τείνει να επιμηκύνει τον τένοντα κατά ζ,α απόσταση.  
 Σχήμα 3 δείχνει την παραμόρφωση ε,δ που δέχεται ο τένοντας κατά το ανασήκωμα του πέλματος της βάσης.
  Αυτές οι τρις αιτίες αν τις προσθέσουμε θα έχουμε την ολική επιμήκυνση  του τένοντα που προσπαθούν να επιβάλουν οι παραμορφώσεις του  υποστυλώματος. Η αντίδραση όμως του τένοντα σε αυτήν την παραμόρφωση  είναι αυτή που σταματά την παραμόρφωση δηλαδή την αστοχία και κατάρρευση  της κατασκευής. 
 Αυτό λέγεται τεκμηρίωση διότι δείχνει ότι αυτές οι  εντάσεις  υπάρχουν και είναι εντάσεις εφελκυσμού τις οποίες η μέθοδος  οπλισμού που χρησιμοποιείτε τις στέλνει πάνω στις δοκούς και τους σπάει  ενώ η δική μου μέθοδος οπλισμού τις στέλνει μέσα στο έδαφος δηλαδή τις  εξαφανίζει. 
Πολύ απλά για να υπάρξει κάμψη στην δοκό πρέπει να υπάρξει ροπή στον  κόμβο ...για να υπάρξει ροπή στον κόμβο πρέπει να υπάρξει μία ελαστική  μετατόπιση στον κορμό του τοιχώματος και μετέπειτα ανασήκωμα του  πέλματος βάσεις.
 Ο μηχανισμός που διαθέτω σταματά την ελαστική μετατόπιση και το ανασήκωμα της βάσης οπότε κόκαλο το τοίχωμα
 Οπότε χωρίς στροφή του τοιχώματος χωρίς ελαστική μετατόπιση πως θα  εμφανιστεί η ροπή στον κόμβο και η κάμψη στον κορμό της δοκού?
 Πως ο μηχανισμός κάνει κόκαλο το τοίχωμα? Ο λόγος είναι ο εξής.
 Το δικό σας τοίχωμα δέχεται εφελκυστικές εντάσεις τις οποίες  μεταβιβάζει στην δοκό γιατί ο οπλισμός σας σταματά μέσα στο πέλμα της  βάσης
 Το δικό μου τοίχωμα δέχεται μόνο θλιπτικές εντάσεις Τις  εφελκυστικές εντάσεις της αναλαμβάνει ο μηχανισμός και τις στέλνει μέσα  στα βάθη της γης και όχι πάνω στην δοκό γιατί ο οπλισμός που παίρνει τον  εφελκυσμό είναι πακτωμένος μέσα στο έδαφος και δεν σταματά στο πέλμα  της βάσης.
Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που εδώ σε αυτό το πείραμα βλέπεται ολική αστοχία https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-X4tF9C7SE&t=32s
 και εδώ στο άλλο πείραμα πάνω στο ίδιο μοντέλο μηδενική παραμόρφωση. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoM5pEy7n9Q

----------


## seismic

> seismic  έγραψε: 
> Πολύ απλά για να υπάρξει κάμψη στην  δοκό πρέπει να υπάρξει ροπή στον κόμβο ...για να υπάρξει ροπή στον κόμβο  πρέπει να υπάρξει μία ελαστική μετατόπιση στον κορμό του τοιχώματος και  μετέπειτα ανασήκωμα του πέλματος βάσεις.
> Ο μηχανισμός που διαθέτω σταματά την ελαστική μετατόπιση και το ανασήκωμα της βάσης οπότε κόκαλο το τοίχωμα


Μηχανικός έγραψε.

Θα μου επιτρέψεις όπου διαφωνώ να επεμβαίνω.

Το ανασήκωμα της  βάσης.....ναι (εφόσον υποθέσουμε αστοχία της θεμελίωσης). Την ελαστική ή  πλαστική παραμόρφωση δεν είναι δυνατόν να την αποτρέψει ένας τένοντας  που ασκεί αξονικά φορτία. Η παραμόρφωση των τοιχωμάτων δεν είναι  καμπτική (λόγω μεγάλης δυσκαμψίας) αλλά διατμητική όπως φαίνεται στο  σχήμα.   Οι κατακόρυφες δυνάμεις ενός τένοντα στα Α και Β δεν είναι δυνατόν να  εξουδετερώσουν την F. Αυτές θα συνεισφέρανε μόνο στην περίπτωση  ανατροπής γύρω από το Β. Η F με τη σειρά της τείνει να παραμορφώσει  διατμητικά το τοίχωμα ABCD αυξάνοντας τη διάσταση AC και μειώνοντας  διάσταση DB. Συνεπώς η F τελικά παραλαμβάνεται από εφελκυστικές τάσεις  που αναπτύσσονται κατά τη διεύθυνση ΑC και θλιπτικές κατά τη διεύθυνση  DB. 

Τα παραπάνω γίνονται ξεκάθαρα σε περίπτωση αυτοψίας σε  κτίριο με σεισμικές βλάβες. Οι αστοχίες στα τοιχώματα (αλλά και στις  τοιχοποιίες) είναι πάντα διατμητικές και έχουν τη μορφή διαγώνιας  ρηγμάτωσης κατά μήκος της εφελκυόμενης διαγωνίου. Λόγω εναλλαγής της  σεισμικής διεύθυνσης οι τελικές ρηγματώσεις έχουν χιαστί μορφή.



> seismic  έγραψε:  Φίλε μου πάω στοίχημα ότι αυτές οι εντάσεις διάτμησης σχήματος ( Χ ) εμφανίζονται μόνο στα πολύ μεγάλα τοιχώματα.
> Ο λόγος είναι ο εξής.
> 1)  Όπως είπες αυτά τα τοιχώματα έχουν μεγάλη δυσκαμψία οπότε καμία  απορρόφηση ή αποθήκευση ενέργειας με αποτέλεσμα να κατεβάζουν μεγάλες  ροπές από την ανωδομή και η πεδιλοδοκός εμφανίζεται αδύναμη να παραλάβει  αυτές της ροπές.
> 2) Το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ανασήκωμα του πεδίλου της  βάσης. Τι σημαίνει ανασήκωμα σε ένα τοίχωμα? = αστήριχτες από το έδαφος  κατακόρυφες στατικές φοτρήσεις.
> 3) Όταν τα αστήρικτα φορτία του  τοιχώματος έρθουν σε αντίθεση με αυτό το μέρος του τοιχώματος που δεν  έχει χάσει την υποστήριξη του εδάφους δημιουργείτε μια ωραία και μεγάλη  τέμνουσα ( λόγο της αντίθεσης των φορτίων ) η οποία εμφανίζεται σε λοξό  σχήμα το οποίο υποδηλώνει την κλίση του τοιχώματος και τον λόγο  δημιουργίας της λοξότητας..
> Αυτό το σχέδιο που έδειξες έχει μερικά λάθη.
> α)  Δεν είναι δυνατόν μία οριζόντια δύναμη ( F ) να σχηματίσει λοξή  τέμνουσα. Αν ήταν οριζόντια και να το καταλάβω. Αυτό που γίνετε και  είναι θεωρεία δική μου είναι το εξής.
> η συνισταμένη των αστήρικτων  και στηριγμένων στατικών φορτίων δημιουργούν την λοξή ρωγμή η οποία  είναι λοξή λόγο του ότι η κολόνα έχει χάσει την κατακόρυφη στήριξη.
> Η  δύναμη ( F ) αυτό που κάνει είναι να ανασηκώνει το πέλμα και να  δημιουργεί αστήρικτα φορτία κάτω από το πέλμα τα οποία αστήρικτα φορτία  αναλαμβάνουν την αστοχία.
> ...


Μηχανικός έγραψε..

 Τα τοιχώματα απορροφούν ενέργεια μέσω της διατμητικής παραμόρφωσής  τους. Λόγω της ακαμψίας τους δεν παραλαμβάνουν ροπές κάμψης (όπως οι  δοκοί και τα υποστυλώματα) αλλά παραλαμβάνουν απ' ευθείας τις οριζόντιες  τέμνουσες. Αυτός ακριβώς είναι ο λόγος που βάζουμε τοιχώματα. Η  παραλαβή των οριζόντιων τεμνουσών ελαττώνει τις ροπές κάμψης και  ανακουφίζονται απίστευτα οι κόμβοι. Αν τοποθετηθεί επαρκής αριθμός  μπορείς να φτάσεις στο σημείο οι κόμβοι ουσιαστικά να μην κάμπτονται  καθόλου από οριζόντιες δυνάμεις (αμιγώς διαφραγματική λειτουργία).
Έτσι  ακριβώς σχεδιάζω τα μεταλλικά μου κτίρια εγώ. Αγνοώ πλήρως την  ικανότητα των κόμβων να παραλαμβάνουν ροπές. Οι κολώνες μου δεν  κάμπτονται ποτέ. 



> seismic α) Δεν είναι δυνατόν μία οριζόντια δύναμη ( F ) να σχηματίσει λοξή τέμνουσα. Αν ήταν οριζόντια και να το καταλάβω.


Μηχανικός έγραψε..

Το είδος και τη διεύθυνση των εσωτερικών δυνάμεων που αναπτύσσονται  για να εξισορροπήσουν μια εξωτερική φόρτιση τα αντιλαμβανόμαστε από το  είδος της παραμόρφωσης.

Σε μια καμπτόμενη δοκό, μικραίνει η  διάσταση του άνω πέλματος και μεγαλώνει η διάσταση του κάτω πέλματος.  Συνεπώς δημιουργούνται θλιπτικές τάσεις στο άνω πέλμα και εφελκυστικές  τάσεις στο κάτω πέλμα.
Σε ένα υπό διάτμηση τοίχωμα, μικραίνει η μία  διαγώνιος και μεγαλώνει η άλλη. Συνεπώς δημιουργούνται θλιπτικές τάσεις  στη μία διαγώνιο και εφελκυστικές τάσεις στην άλλη.



> seismic β) Αυτό το σχέδιο που έδειξες το έχεις κολλημένο στο έδαφος δεν δείχνεις το ανασήκωμα που έχει η μια του πλευρά.


Μηχανικός έργαψε.. 
Το τοίχωμα στο σχέδιο δεν είναι απαραίτητα τοίχωμα ισογείου. Μπορεί πχ  να είναι το τοίχωμα μεταξύ 2ου και 3ου ορόφου. Είναι το γενικό σχέδιο  διατμητικής παραμόρφωσης ενός τοιχώματος που δέχεται οριζόντια δύναμη.



> seismic  Ο μηχανισμός του τένοντα δεν σταματά την τέμνουσα αλλά σταματά το  ανασήκωμα της βάσης που αν ανασηκωθεί ενεργοποιεί τις αστήρικτες πλέον  δυνάμεις από το έδαφος που επιφέρουν αστοχία.


Μηχανικός έργαψε.. 

Ε...μα αυτό σου λέω τόσο καιρό! Πρέπει πρωτίστως να παραληφθούν οι  τέμνουσες. Το σύστημά σου όντως θα μπορούσε να ενισχύσει τη θεμελίωση  και να αποτρέψει το uplift.



> seismic η συνισταμένη των αστήρικτων και στηριγμένων στατικών φορτίων  δημιουργούν την λοξή ρωγμή η οποία είναι λοξή λόγο του ότι η κολόνα έχει  χάσει την κατακόρυφη στήριξη.
> Η δύναμη ( F ) αυτό που κάνει είναι να  ανασηκώνει το πέλμα και να δημιουργεί αστήρικτα φορτία κάτω από το  πέλμα τα οποία αστήρικτα φορτία αναλαμβάνουν την αστοχία.


Μηχανικός έγραψε.. 

Ρωγμή δημιουργείται όπου υπάρχει εφελκυσμός. Στο σχήμα σου δεν  δικαιολογούνται εφελκυστικές τάσεις κατά μήκος της ρωγμής που σχεδίασες.  Πως θα καταλάβεις που εμφανίζονται εφελκυστικές τάσεις; Σκέψου το είδος  και τη μορφή της παραμόρφωσης.

----------


## seismic

> Μηχανικός.. Τα τοιχώματα απορροφούν ενέργεια μέσω της διατμητικής παραμόρφωσής τους.


Συμφωνώ ότι τα τοιχώματα απορροφούν ενέργεια μέσω της διατμητικής  παραμόρφωσής τους διαφωνώ όμως να υπάρχει κάθε είδους αστοχία. Θα  μπορούσαν να παραλάβουν δυναμικά την κατάσταση χωρίς αστοχίες. Αυτό  φυσικά προϋποθέτει να φέρει την πατέντα μου.



> Μηχανικός..  Λόγω της ακαμψίας τους δεν παραλαμβάνουν ροπές κάμψης (όπως οι  δοκοί και τα υποστυλώματα) αλλά παραλαμβάνουν απ' ευθείας τις οριζόντιες  τέμνουσες.


Εδώ διαφωνώ. Όλα τα δομικά στοιχεία με την μέθοδο σχεδιασμού σας  παραλαμβάνουν ροπές κάμψης αλλά τα τοιχώματα τις παραλαμβάνουν χωρίς  μεγάλη παραμόρφωση Ότι συνδέεται με κόμβο λόγο στροφής του κόμβου  δέχεται καμπτικές ροπές. Τις οριζόντιες τέμνουσες τις παραλαμβάνουν ναι.



> Μηχανικός.. Αυτός ακριβώς είναι ο λόγος που βάζουμε τοιχώματα. Η παραλαβή των  οριζόντιων τεμνουσών ελαττώνει τις ροπές κάμψης και ανακουφίζονται  απίστευτα οι κόμβοι. Αν τοποθετηθεί επαρκής αριθμός μπορείς να φτάσεις  στο σημείο οι κόμβοι ουσιαστικά να μην κάμπτονται καθόλου από οριζόντιες  δυνάμεις (αμιγώς διαφραγματική λειτουργία).
> Έτσι ακριβώς σχεδιάζω τα  μεταλλικά μου κτίρια εγώ. Αγνοώ πλήρως την ικανότητα των κόμβων να  παραλαμβάνουν ροπές. Οι κολώνες μου δεν κάμπτονται ποτέ.


Τα τοιχώματα δεν είναι ανεξάρτητα αλλά συνδέονται με συνδετήριο οπλισμό  με τους πάνω ορόφους δηλαδή με όλα τα άλλα τοιχώματα καθ ύψος. Αυτό  σημαίνει μεγάλη ροπή ανατροπής ( όχι κάμψη ) για τα τοιχώματα την οποία  μεταβιβάζουν στους κόμβους τους οποίους όχι μόνο δεν ανακουφίζει αλλά  αντιθέτως μέσο των κόμβων καταπονεί τους δοκούς με κάμψεις και τέμνουσες  λόγο των ροπών που δημιουργούνται από την στροφή του κόμβου.
Όσο πιο  μεγάλη είναι η ακαμψία του τοιχώματος τόσο πιο πολύ καταπονούνται οι  δοκοί από φορτία κάμψης. Μιλάμε βέβαια για πολυώροφα υψηλόκορμα κτίρια  και όχι για μονοκατοικίες. 
 Ακόμα φαντάσου ένα πολυώροφο κτίριο κατασκευασμένο εξολοκλήρου από  τοιχώματα οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος Κάτι σαν τα προκατασκευασμένα από Ο.Σ  Λόγο ακαμψίας και της εξολοκλήρου διαφραγματικής λειτουργίας  μετατρέπεται όλη η κατασκευή σε ένα τεράστιο πολυώροφο τοίχωμα. Και σου  κάνω τις εξής ερωτήσεις.
1) Λόγο ακαμψίας, ύψους, και συνδετήριου οπλισμού δουλεύει όλο το κτίριο διαφραγματικά?
2) Λόγο ακαμψίας μεγαλώνει η ροπή ανατροπής όλου του κτιρίου? 
3) Αν μεγαλώνει η ροπή ανατροπής τότε σε μεγάλες επιταχύνσεις δεν θα παρατηρήσουμε ανασήκωμα του σπιτιού όλου? 
4)  Αν υπάρχει ανασήκωμα όλου του εμβαδού της κοιτόστρωσης από την μία  πλευρά τότε τα φορτία του πολυώροφου κτιρίου δεν χάνουν την επαφή τους  με το έδαφος? 
5) Αν τα φορτία του κτιρίου χάσουν την επαφή τους με το έδαφος τότε πως το έδαφος θα τα παραλάβει ώστε να υπάρξει ισορροπία? 
6)  Αυτά τα φορτία του κτιρίου όταν βρίσκονται στον αέρα χωρίς την στήριξη  του εδάφους δεν σπρώχνουν προς τα κάτω με τεράστιες δυνάμεις? 
7)  Αυτές οι αστήρικτες στατικές δυνάμεις δεν έχουν καθοδική τροχιά και  δημιουργούν ροπές στους κόμβους οι οποίοι κόμβοι και δοκοί έχουν μάλιστα  και αντίθετη ανοδική τροχιά από ότι έχουν τα φορτία του κτιρίου λόγο  της ροπής ανατροπής του κτιρίου?
 Άλλη ερώτηση,, Αυτές οι ροπές δεν δημιουργούν τέμνουσες και σπάνε την δοκό?
 Άλλη ερώτηση,, Ξέρεις εσύ κάποια δοκό που να είναι τόσο ισχυρή που να  μπορεί να μετατραπεί σε καλάμι ψαρέματος και να μπορεί να σηκώσει τα  αστήρικτα φορτία του πολυώροφου κτιρίου σαν να σηκώνει ψάρι? 



> Μηχανικός..  
> Το είδος και τη διεύθυνση των εσωτερικών δυνάμεων που αναπτύσσονται  για να εξισορροπήσουν μια εξωτερική φόρτιση τα αντιλαμβανόμαστε από το  είδος της παραμόρφωσης.
> 
> Σε μια καμπτόμενη δοκό, μικραίνει η  διάσταση του άνω πέλματος και μεγαλώνει η διάσταση του κάτω πέλματος.  Συνεπώς δημιουργούνται θλιπτικές τάσεις στο άνω πέλμα και εφελκυστικές  τάσεις στο κάτω πέλμα.
> Σε ένα υπό διάτμηση τοίχωμα, μικραίνει η μία  διαγώνιος και μεγαλώνει η άλλη. Συνεπώς δημιουργούνται θλιπτικές τάσεις  στη μία διαγώνιο και εφελκυστικές τάσεις στην άλλη.


Ναι όταν υπάρχει εφελκυσμός μεγαλώνει η μία πλευρά και όταν υπάρχει  θλίψη μικραίνει. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δημιουργείται απαραίτητα και  τέμνουσα στην διατομή.
Στην περίπτωση που λες ναι δημιουργείται  τέμνουσα διότι υπάρχουν δύο αντίθετες δυνάμεις που κινούνται πάνω σε  διαφορετικούς κοντινούς παράλληλους άξονες.
Θλίψη ονομάζεται η  εντατική κατάσταση κατά την οποία σε ένα σώμα ασκούνται δυνάμεις  αντίθετης φοράς που τείνουν να συναντηθούν και κατ αυτόν τον τρόπο το  συμπιέσουν. Η θλίψη είναι μία από τις δύο μονοαξονικές εντατικές  καταστάσεις ενός παραμορφώσιμου στερεού σώματος. Η άλλη μονοαξονική  εντατική κατάσταση είναι ο εφελκυσμός. Εφελκυσμός ονομάζεται η εντατική  κατάσταση κατά την οποία σε ένα σώμα ασκούνται δυνάμεις αντίθετης φοράς  που τείνουν να απομακρυνθούν Η θλίψη και ο εφελκυσμός έχουν ένα ίδιο  χαρακτηριστικό τις δύο μονοαξονικές εντατικές καταστάσεις Η τέμνουσα δεν  είναι μονοαξονική αλλά εφαρμόζει δύο αντίθετες δυνάμεις που τείνουν να  απομακρυνθούν ή να συναντηθούν πάνω όμως σε δύο κοντινούς παράλληλους  άξονες. Τέμνουσες όμως δημιουργούνται και από άλλες εντάσεις όπως είναι  τα αστήρικτα φορτία του κτιρίου τα οποία έρχονται σε παράλληλη αντίθεση  με τα στατικά φορτία που ισορροπούν λόγο της αντίδρασης του εδάφους.  Αυτά τα φορτία υπάρχουν και δημιουργούνται όταν δεν υπάρχει η αντίδραση  του εδάφους και καταπονούν τόσο τους δοκούς όσο και τα τοιχώματα με  τέμνουσες όταν αυτά χάσουν την κατακόρυφο και ανασηκώσουν την βάση τους.  
Συμπέρασμα ... οι τέμνουσες δημιουργούνται όταν δύο δυνάμεις είναι  αντίθετες και κινούνται πάνω σε δύο παράλληλους κοντινούς άξονες Οπότε  εδώ μπαίνει ένα μεγάλο ερώτημα Έχεις δίκαιο εσύ ή εγώ ως προς το πώς  δημιουργείται η τέμνουσα ? ( ρωγμή ) 
Θα προσπαθήσω να απαντήσω και πιστεύω ότι η αλήθεια κρύβεται κάπου στην μέση Δηλαδή συμβαίνουν και τα δύο.
Η  ροπή ανατροπής εφαρμόζει πραγματικά εφελκυστικές και θλιπτικές εντάσεις  διότι έχει την τάση στροφής η οποία στροφή δημιουργεί ανοδικές και  καθοδικές εντάσεις στους κόμβους αλλά και πάνω στην τομή των τοιχωμάτων.
Αυτή  είναι η πρώτη τέμνουσα που λες. Ταυτοχρόνως όμως με την ροπή και τον  εφελκυσμό υπάρχουν και τα αστήρικτα στατικά φορτία του φέροντα με  καθοδική κατεύθυνση αντίθετη του εφελκυσμού που έχει ανοδική κατεύθυνση.
Τι γίνεται λιπών σε αυτήν την κατάσταση? 
Ακούτε  τι γίνεται. Από την μία πλευρά το τοίχωμα ( σκυρόδεμα ) συνθλίβεται από  την άλλη εφελκύεται όχι όμως το τοίχωμα από σκυρόδεμα αλλά ο οπλισμός  του τοιχώματος. Το τοίχωμα από σκυρόδεμα από την πλευρά του εφελκυσμού  δεν εφελκύεται αλλά κατεβάζει φορτία κόντρα και πάνω στον εφελκυόμενο  χάλυβα δημιουργώντας ακτινωτές τέμνουσες στην διεπιφάνεια των δύο  υλικών. 
Οπότε πάλη δεν ξέρουμε ποιος έχει δίκαιο? Σίγουρα η τέμνουσα  αυτή έχει να κάνει με μία συνισταμένη αυτών των δύο αντίθετων εντάσεων  του εφελκυσμού προερχόμενος από την ροπή ανατροπής και των αστήρικτων  στατικών φορτίων.
Ας εξετάσουμε όμως ποια είναι η μεγαλύτερη ένταση από αυτές τις δύο γιατί πιστεύω ότι σήμερα γράφουμε ιστορία. 
Ο  εφελκυσμός αξονική δύναμη ( Ν ) ισούται με το γινόμενο της δύναμης επί  την (κάθετη) απόσταση της δύναμης από τον άξονα. Τα αστήρικτα φορτία  ισούνται με το βάρος του σκυροδέματος των επίπλων και των ανθρώπων. 
Φοβερές δυνάμεις μερικών εκατοντάδων τόνων σε αντίθεση πάνω σε μια τομή τοιχώματος δημιουργούν μία ωραίο λοξή ρωγμή  
Υ.Γ  Οι αστήρικτες κατακόρυφες φορτίσεις πολλές φορές δεν είναι εμφανείς  διότι όταν είναι πολύ μεγάλες που είναι το πέλμα δεν σηκώνεται καν από  το έδαφος. Είναι όμως πάντα αντίθετες με τις εντάσεις εφελκυσμού οπότε  υπάρχει τέμνουσα έστω και αν η βάση είναι καθηλωμένη στο έδαφος διότι η  δράση του εφελκυσμού ισούται με των αντίδραση των φορτίων. .

----------


## seismic

1) Το Πρώτο πρόβλημα που λύνει η ευρεσιτεχνία είναι ότι..
Ξεχωρίζει την διαφραγματική από την ελαστική λειτουργία. 
Οι μηχανικοί σχεδιάζουν με τοιχώματα και με υποστυλώματα. Τα τοιχώματα έχουν διαφραγματική λειτουργία αντέχουν δηλαδή τις οριζόντιες τέμνουσες αλλά δεν έχουν ελαστικότητα. Τα υποστυλώματα έχουν ελαστική λειτουργία δηλαδή υποχωρούν μερικός με την εφαρμογή πλάγιων εντάσεων και αποθηκεύουν την ενέργεια του σεισμού μέσα στον κορμό τους όπως το ελατήριο και την αποδίδουν πίσω ελαστικά όταν εκτελούν την αντίθετη μετατόπιση αλλά δεν αντέχουν στις οριζόντιες τέμνουσες. Βασικά εδώ έχουμε δύο συστήματα λειτουργίας α) της διαφραγματικής και β) της ελαστικής.

Εδώ οι μηχανικοί έχουν ένα πρόβλημα που έρχεται η ευρεσιτεχνία να λύσει. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι οι μηχανικοί που σχεδιάζουν χρειάζονται και την διαφραγματική και την ελαστική λειτουργία. Αυτό όμως είναι αδύνατον να συμβεί με την μέθοδο που σχεδιάζουν. Αν βάλεις ένα τοίχωμα και ένα υποστύλωμα στην ίδια κάτοψη το τοίχωμα ακυρώνει την ελαστική λειτουργία του υποστυλώματος και συγκεντρώνει επάνω του όλα τα εντατικά μεγέθη ( όπως και το κοντό υποστύλωμα )  Οπότε είναι λάθος που οι μηχανικοί τα τοποθετούν μαζί στην ίδια κάτοψη.  Πρέπει ή να αποφασίσουν να σχεδιάσουν α) εξολοκλήρου ελαστικά ή β) εξολοκλήρου διαφραγματικά ή γ) να ξεχωρίσουν την διαφραγματική και την ελαστική λειτουργία μεταξύ των. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να τοποθετείς και τα δύο συστήματα δόμησης μαζί. 
Αυτό το πρόβλημα σας το λύνω με αυτήν την γ) μέθοδο σχεδιασμού. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IO6MxxH0lMU&t=15s

2) Το δεύτερο πρόβλημα που λύνει η ευρεσιτεχνία είναι ότι..
Αν ένας μηχανικός αποφασίσει να σχεδιάσει ένα πολυώροφο κτίριο εξολοκλήρου με τοιχώματα δηλαδή με εξολοκλήρου διαφραγματική λειτουργία τότε τα τοιχώματα θα παραλάβουν με χαρακτηριστική ευκολία της οριζόντιες τέμνουσες και θα τις οδηγήσει στη θεμελίωση. Προφανώς σε αυτό το κτίριο το πρόβλημα είναι η παραλαβή της ροπής ανατροπής από τη θεμελίωση. Αν η ροπή είναι τόσο  μεγάλη ώστε να μην επαρκεί η κοιτόστρωση θα έπρεπε να είχαν χρησιμοποιηθεί πάσσαλοι....ή ακόμα και το δικό μου σύστημα ως ενίσχυση θεμελίωσης!
Το ερώτημα είναι αν οι πάσσαλοι κάνουν την ίδια δουλειά με την ευρεσιτεχνία μου ή αν η ευρεσιτεχνία μου την κάνει καλύτερα. Σας παραπέμπω να διαβάσετε την Ανάρτηση 49, 50, 51 στην 3 σελίδα για να δείτε τις ουσιώδεις διαφορές.
Σε αυτό το κτίριο με διαφραγματική λειτουργία υπάρχουν και άλλες αιτίες αστοχίας. 
Αν το κτίριο είναι εξολοκλήρου από τοιχώματα οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος ( χωρίς τοιχοπληρώσεις ) δεν σημαίνει ότι το κτίριο δεν έχει κόμβους. 
Εκτός των κόμβων που σχηματίζονται με την συμβολή των τοιχωμάτων και των συνδετήριων δοκών, σχηματίζονται  και άλλοι κόμβοι  στην συμβολή τοιχώματος πλάκας, και όπου υπάρχει πόρτα ή παράθυρο πάνω στο τοίχωμα. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πάλη έχουμε ροπές στους κόμβους αυτούς και αν ένα τοίχωμα είναι άκαμπτο και ανασηκώνει την βάση του δημιουργεί αστήρικτα στατικά φορτία που καταπονούν με τέμνουσες και ροπές την διατομή του τοιχώματος και θα αστοχίσει εκεί που υπάρχουν οι κόμβοι των πορτών και των παραθύρων.  Σε αυτή την περίπτωση καλό θα είναι αντί να πακτώσουμε μόνο τα γωνιακά σημεία της κατασκευής να πακτώσουμε περισσότερα μέρη Δηλαδή να τοποθετήσουμε πακτώσεις και στα άκρα μεταξύ των παραθύρων, πορτών και γενικά στα άκρα των ανοιγμάτων. 
Αν τα τοιχώματα έχουν συνδετήριους δοκούς τότε είναι απαραίτητη η αμφίπλευρη πάκτωση στα άκρα τους ώστε να ελαττώσουμε πάνω  στους κόμβους με τις συνδετήριες δοκούς τις ροπές καλύτερα.
Υπάρχει και μία άλλη μεγάλη ουσιώδη διαφορά στο ότι η πάκτωση δώματος  εδάφους ( που εφαρμόζει η ευρεσιτεχνία ) είναι καλύτερη από ότι είναι η  πάκτωση μεταξύ βάσης και εδάφους που εφαρμόζει και ο πάσσαλος. 
Δες σχήμα 3 Αυτό το ανασήκωμα της βάσης το σταματάει και ο πάσσαλος και η ευρεσιτεχνία. 
Τις  ελαστικές όμως παραμορφώσεις Σχήμα 1 τις σταματά μόνο η ευρεσιτεχνία  γιατί ξέρουμε ότι στα υψίκορμα κτίρια ελαστικότητα παρουσιάζουν και τα  τοιχώματα. Η Ελαστικότητα ισούται με μεγάλη παραμόρφωση των κόμβων που  δεν σταματά ο πάσσαλος  
Η μεγάλη όμως ουσιώδη διαφορά της πάκτωσης εδάφους - δώματος από την πάκτωση του εδάφους - βάσης είναι η εξής
Η  αδράνεια κατεβάζει στο τοίχωμα μεγάλες ροπές ανατροπής στην βάση.  Δηλαδή ο κορμός του τοιχώματος κοντά στην βάση αλλά και η ίδια πακτωμένη  βάση δέχεται μεγάλες ροπές. Η πάκτωση στο δώμα που εφαρμόζει η  ευρεσιτεχνία μου δεν κατεβάζει καμία ροπή στην βάση. Η πάκτωση στο δώμα  ανεβάζει την ροπή στο δώμα, και καταργεί τον μηχανισμό μοχλού που έχει  το υποστύλωμα με την λειτουργία πάκτωσης της βάσης. Αυτό σημαίνει μύωση  των εντάσεων στο δώμα από ότι εφαρμόζονται στην πάκτωση της βάσης.  Σημαίνει καμία στροφή κανένα υπομόχλιο κανένας μηχανισμός κοντά στην βάση καμία εφελκυστική  αστοχία. Βασικά αυτό που επιτυγχάνει η πάκτωση στο δώμα δεν είναι μόνο  ότι σταματά το ανασήκωμα της βάσης αλλά καταργεί 100% και την στροφή του κορμού του  υποστυλώματος κοντά στην βάση που είναι η κύρια αστοχία των κατασκευών.

----------


## seismic

> seismic  έγραψε: 
>  Οι κατακόρυφες φορτίσεις ( αν έχουμε  ανασήκωμα της βάσης ) θα σχηματίσουν την ρωγμή εκεί που την έχω  σχεδιάσει στο σχέδιο. Οι κατακόρυφες φορτίσεις κατακόρυφη φορά έχουν  κατακόρυφη τέμνουσα δημιουργούν.


 


> Μηχανικός έγραψε... Για να δούμε στο σχέδιό που θα σχηματιστεί ρωγμή....  Εσύ έχεις σχηματίσει τη ρωγμή στη διαγώνιο DB. Από την παραμόρφωση  του σχήματος φαίνεται καθαρά ότι η DB μικραίνει και η AC μεγαλώνει.  Συνεπώς κατά τη διεύθυνση της DB εμφανίζονται θλιπτικές τάσεις και κατά  τη διεύθυνση της AC εφελκυστικές. Είναι ποτέ δυνατόν να έχουμε πρώτα  αστοχία στο θλιβόμενο μέρος του σκ/τος και όχι στο εφελκυόμενο;


 Εδώ παρατηρώ το εξής εγώ δεν κατάλαβα εσένα και εσύ δεν κατάλαβες εμένα.  
Εσύ θεωρείς ότι αν υπάρχει θλίψη κατά την κατακόρυφο D.B η οριζόντια A.C θα μεγαλώσει. 
Αυτό  μου θυμίζει τον ορισμό της αστοχίας της καθαρής θλίψης όπου λέει πότε  έχουμε θλίψη και πότε λυγισμό η οποία λέει για την θλίψη 
Όταν πάνω  σε έναν κύλινδρο του οποίου η διάμετρος της βάσης του είναι μεγαλύτερη  του 1/6 του ύψους του τότε αν του εφαρμόσουμε θλίψη αυτός θα διογκωθεί  στα άκρα του παίρνοντας το σχήμα του βαρελιού.
Εσύ βέβαια δεν εννοείς  αυτό. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ... Εσύ παίρνεις παράδειγμα την χιαστή της  σκαλωσιάς της οποίας σε μία παραμόρφωση όπως αυτή του σχήματος που  δείχνεις η αξονική δύναμη D.B δέχεται θλίψη ενώ η αξονική δύναμη A.C  δέχεται εφελκυσμό. Ναι σωστά αυτό που λες έτσι είναι.
Εγώ όμως δεν  λέω αυτό ... εγώ το εξετάζω από μία άλλη οπτική άποψη. Σου την αναλύω.  Καταρχήν εγώ δεν μιλάω για χιαστή σκαλωσιάς αλλά για συμπαγή τοίχωμα από  οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα το οποίον παραμένει απαραμόρφωτο σε θλίψη. ( διότι  θα στερεά αστοχούν αλλά δεν υποχωρούν στην θλίψη ) 
Στο σχήμα που  δείχνεις το χιαστό D.B είναι βασικά ένας στύλος ο οποίος με τα στατικά  φορτία λυγίζει και ο άλλος στύλος A.C εφελκύεται. Στα στερεά τοιχώματα  από ΟΣ δεν συμβαίνει αυτό. 
Κατά τον άξονα D.B υπάρχει θλίψη διότι το  έδαφος αντιδρά στα στατικά φορτία. Υπάρχει όμως ισορροπία δυνάμεων λόγο  της αντίδρασης του εδάφους. 
Αν δεις όμως το τμήμα του τριγώνου που  περικλείεται μέσα στα σημεία A.B.D αυτό είναι στον αέρα που σημαίνει ότι  δεν υπάρχει αντίδραση του εδάφους κάτω από αυτό Και λέω ότι ... το  βάρος αυτού του τριγώνου μαζί με τα φορτία της δοκού της πλάκας και των  άλλων φορτίων που κουβαλάει έχουν μία κατακόρυφη συνιστώσα η οποία  έρχεται σε αντίθεση με την αντίδραση του εδάφους πάνω στον άξονα D.B και  δημιουργεί μια ωραία κατακόρυφη τέμνουσα. Αυτήν την τέμνουσα βλέπω εγώ η  οποία εμφανίζεται λόγο αστήρικτων και στηριγμένων στατικών φορτίων και  όχι λόγο του εφελκυσμού. 
Πες μου αν το κατάλαβες και αν συμφωνείς ή διαφωνείς.

----------


## seismic

Η αιτία αστοχίας και η λύση για τον σεισμό. 
Εμένα αυτή είναι η λογική μου που παρουσιάζω πάρα κάτω. Δείχνω ένα  σχέδιο το οποίο έχει δύο διαφορετικούς φορείς και εξηγώ που και γιατί  δημιουργείται η αστοχία στον κάθε ένα και λέω και την λύση του  προβλήματος. Και εσείς έχετε μηχανισμούς εξίσωσης της ισορροπίας και εγώ  απλά σας δίνω ένας πρόσθετο μηχανισμό ώστε και οι δύο μαζί να νικήσουν  μια για πάντα τον κοινό μας αντίπαλο που είναι ο σεισμός
Η ροπή ανατροπής δεν υφίσταται μόνο σαν ολική ανατροπή ενός υψηλόκορμου  κτιρίου Η ροπή ανατροπής υφίσταται και σε κάθε ένα υποστύλωμα της  κατασκευής ξεχωριστά και επηρεάζει την παραμόρφωση μέσο των κομβικών  σημείων του κορμού της δοκού και του υποστυλώματος με στροφές κάμψεις  ροπές και τέμνουσες. 

Σχήμα 1 Πολυώροφο κατασκευασμένο εξολοκλήρου από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα ή από οπτοπλινθοδομή ή λιθοδομή ( συνεχή δόμηση )
Σχήμα 2 Τοιχώματα με συνδετήριους δοκούς
Σχήμα 3 Αμφίπλευρη πάκτωση στα ανώτατα άκρα ενός τοιχώματος με το έδαφος
1) Δράση σεισμού 
2) Αντίδραση Αδράνειας
3) Ροπή Ανατροπής = Ροπή Αδράνειας
4) Αντιρροπή διαφορετικής φοράς 
5) Ρωγμή Αστοχία
6) Αντίδραση εδάφους στα στατικά φορτία
7) Στατικά φορτία κτιρίου
8) Ανάκλιση βάσης
9) Άρθρωση ( Επιτρέπει την στροφή )
10) Μηχανισμός αντίδρασης δώματος
11) Μηχανισμός αντίδρασης βάσης ( Πάκτωση Δεν επιτρέπει τίποτα )
Όταν ο σεισμός 1 έχει φορά αριστερής μετατόπισης, η αντίδραση της αδράνειας 2 έχει την αντίθετη φορά. 
Ο  συνδυασμός των δυνάμεων του σεισμού 1 και η Αντίδρασης Αδράνειας 2  δημιουργούν μια στροφή σε όλο το κτίριο γύρο από την άρθρωση 9 που  ονομάζουμε ροπή ανατροπής 3 
Αυτό επιφέρει την ανάκλιση της βάσης 8  του κτιρίου με αποτέλεσμα να χαθεί μέρος την αντίδραση του εδάφους 6  προς τα στατικά φορτία 7 και καθαυτόν τον τρόπο χάνεται μερικός η  στήριξη των φορτίων της κατασκευής. Όταν χαθεί η στήριξη του εδάφους 6  τα φορτία 7 εφαρμόζουν μία κατακόρυφη συνιστώσα 7 η οποία σε συνδυασμό  με την Ροπή Αδράνειας 3 δημιουργεί μία αντιρροπή 4 διαφορετικής φοράς  της ροπής ανατροπής 3 πάνω στους κορμούς των συνδετήριων δοκών και των  τοιχωμάτων του σχήματος 2 και στους πάνω κόμβους των πορτών και  παραθύρων του σχήματος 1 Επειδή κανένας κόμβος δεν είναι τόσο ισχυρός  ώστε να μπορεί να αντέξει τις εντάσεις της αντιρροπής 4 προερχόμενη από  τον συνδυασμό της ροπής αδράνειας 3 και των στατικών φορτίων 7 επέρχεται  η αστοχία ή ρωγμή 5 όπως δείχνουν τα σχήματα 1 και 2 Αν ο κόμβος είναι  πολύ γερός και η συνδετήρια δοκός έχει κάποια ελαστικότητα η αστοχία θα  εμφανισθεί πάνω στην δοκό στο σημείο 12 του σχήματος 2
Όλος αυτός ο  μηχανισμός αστοχίας αρχίζει να ενεργοποιείται ταυτοχρόνως από την αρχή  δημιουργίας της ροπής αδράνειας η οποία πριν καν ανασηκώσει την βάση του  κτιρίου ή την βάση του τοιχώματος έχει πρωτίστως επιφέρει μία αρχική  στροφή στον κορμό των φερόντων στοιχείων λόγο της ελαστικότητας που  παρουσιάζουν. Οπότε για να σταματήσουμε την γενική παραμόρφωση  προερχόμενη από την ανάκλιση της βάσης ή από την ελαστικότητα των κορμών  των φερόντων στοιχείων πρέπει να σταματήσουμε την μετατόπιση της ροπής  αδράνειας. 
Όλος αυτός ο μηχανισμός αστοχίας που περιγράψαμε που  είναι η βασική αιτία όλων των κακών που επιφέρει ο σεισμός στις δομικές  κατασκευές δεν θα υπήρχε αν στο κτίριο του σχήματος 1 πακτώναμε τα δύο  άκρα του δώματος του με το έδαφος ή όταν στο κτίριο σχήματος 2 πακτώναμε  αμφίπλευρα τα δύο άκρα του κάθε ενός εκ των δύο τοιχωμάτων.
Ο λόγος  είναι ο εξής. Το κακό δεν αρχίζει από τον σεισμό αλλά από την Ροπή  Αδράνειας 3 η οποία δημιουργεί την Ανάκλιση βάσης 8 που δημιουργεί την  κάθετη αστήρικτη πια φόρτιση των στατικών φορτίων 7 η οποία ενεργοποιεί  την αντιρροπή 4 που δημιουργεί μια τέμνουσα αστοχίας 5,ή 12 η οποία  κάνει την ζημιά. 
Ποια είναι η λύση? 
Η Λύση είναι να  δημιουργήσουμε μία αντιρροπή προερχόμενη από μία εξωτερική πηγή που  είναι το έδαφος ( και όχι από τα αστήρικτα φορτία ) η οποία αντιρροπή θα  ισορροπεί την ροπή ανατροπής που επιφέρει όλα τα δεινά Η αντιρροπή  δημιουργείτε με την αμφίπλευρη πάκτωση της ανώτατης στάθμης του  τοιχώματος ή του κτιρίου με το έδαφος με τον μηχανισμό της  ευρεσιτεχνίας.
Πως το κατορθώνει αυτό? 
Όπως βλέπουμε στο σχήμα 3  το τοίχωμα δεν μπορεί να στρέψει τον κορμό του όταν δέχεται την ροπή  ανατροπής 3 γύρο από την άρθρωση 9 γιατί ο Μηχανισμός αντίδρασης δώματος  10 εφαρμόζει μία αντίδραση που σε συνδυασμό με την άλλη αντίθετη  αντίδραση του εδάφους 6 στο αντικριστό μέρος και με την βοήθεια του  Μηχανισμού αντίδρασης βάσης 11 δημιουργούν την αντιρροπή 12 κόντρα στην  ροπή ανατροπής 3 Όπως ξέρουμε οι δυνάμεις εξουδετερώνονται όταν είναι  ίσες και αντίθετες. Αφού μηδενίσαμε την ροπή ανατροπής σταματήσαμε τον  μηχανισμό αστοχίας.
Τι επιτυγχάνουμε με αυτήν την μέθοδο  Παραλαμβάνουμε όλες τις ανοδικές εντάσεις της ροπής αδράνειας πάνω στο  δώμα με τον μηχανισμό της ευρεσιτεχνίας και τις οδηγούμε μέσο της  κατακόρυφης ισχυρής δομής του τοιχώματος ξανά μέσα στο έδαφος. Δηλαδή  τις επιστρέφουμε μέσα στο έδαφος και δεν τις οδηγούμε πάνω στους κορμούς  των φερόντων στοιχείων στις μικρές ανίσχυρες διατομές τους που τις  κατευθύνεται εσείς.

----------


## seismic

Έχω κατασκευάσει σε πείραμα σκυλόσπιτο. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoM5pEy7n9Q

Αν ξέρεις την απλή μέθοδο των τριών θα πεις ότι ...

Ένα σκυλόσπιτο 850 κιλών αντέχει 3,54 g επιτάχυνση
Ένα σπίτι 200000 κιλών πόσα g αντέχει Χ?
.......................................................................................... = Μαθηματική τεκμηρίωση :Αστειευόμενος: 
Αυτήν την απλή μέθοδο των τριών την έκανα για να σας δείξω ότι τα μαθηματικά δεν λένε πάντα την αλήθεια.
Για να κάνεις μαθηματικές πράξεις πρέπει πρώτιστος να ξέρεις τι υπολογίζεις. 
Για  να ξέρεις τι υπολογίζεις πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις την μηχανική που είναι  κλάδος της φυσικής και η μηχανική εξετάζει την φορά και την ανάλυση των  δυνάμεων βασιζόμενη στις φυσικές ιδιότητες των σωμάτων. 
Εγώ σας  έδωσα την ανάλυση των δυνάμεων πάνω στο σώμα μιας δομικής κατασκευής  όταν γίνεται ένας σεισμός για την οποία δεν ξέρατε. Αν δεν ξέρετε  την πορεία των δυνάμεων τότε υπολογίζετε λάθος.
Ακόμα σας έδωσα και  την μέθοδο ως προς το πως μπορούμε να δημιουργήσουμε εξισώσεις  ισορροπίας προς τις σεισμικές φορτίσεις. Τα μαθηματικά τα χρειαζόμαστε  μόνο για να βρούμε πόσο μικρές ή μεγάλες πρέπει να είναι οι διατομές των  υλικών βάση των προδιαγραφών αντοχής που έχουν πάνω στις εφαρμοζόμενες  εντάσεις ώστε να ανταποκριθούν στις ζητούμενες ανάγκες Ακόμα δείχνουν  πόσο μεγάλες είναι αυτές οι εντάσεις της μεθόδου που σας έδειξα.
Αλλά χωρίς ανάλυση και μέθοδο αντιμετώπισης του προβλήματος μαθηματικά δεν γίνονται. 
Και  εσείς σαν μηχανικοί συνεχίζετε να υπολογίζεται πάνω σε μία εσφαλμένη  αντίληψη της πορείας των δυνάμεων πάνω στο σώμα της κατασκευής. Και  θέλετε να σας κάνω και τα μαθηματικά χωρίς να αισθάνεστε την ανάγκη να  εξετάσετε τα λεγόμενά μου. Ωραίοι μηχανικοί είσαστε...
Πχ Εσείς υπολογίζεται ότι οι φορτίσεις του σεισμού εξαρτώνται από την μετατόπιση και την επιτάχυνση του σεισμού.
Αυτό είναι λάθος. 
Οι υπολογισμοί πρέπει να γίνουν αλλιώς. Οι δοκοί και τα υποστυλώματα είναι απλά μοχλοβραχίονες με ένα υπομόχλιο. 
Η  αντιρροπή που σας έδειξα εξαρτάτε από το βάρος της κατασκευής και αυτή  την ένταση ροπής δέχεται ο κορμός του δοκού με υπομόχλιο την γωνία του  υποστυλώματος... και όχι την επιτάχυνση. Η επιτάχυνση δείχνει την  αδράνεια και την καταπόνηση των υποστυλωμάτων ως προς την ροπή  ανατροπής. 1) Τις οριζόντιες τέμνουσες και πρωτίστως την πιο ισχυρή .. την τέμνουσα βάσης τις αντιμετωπίζουμε με δύο τρόπους
α) αυξάνοντας την διατομή και τον οπλισμό του τοιχώματος β) δημιουργώντας προένταση αυξάνουμε την ικανότητα προς τις τέμνουσες. 
2)  Την καθίζηση του εδάφους την αντιμετωπίζουμε α) κατασκευάζοντας μεγάλες  βάσης β) βελτιώνοντας μηχανικά ή χημικά το μαλακό έδαφος, γ)  τοποθετώντας πασσάλους ή την πατέντα μου.
3) Τις στρεπτομεταφορικές  παραμορφώσεις που παρατηρούνται συνήθως σε μεταλλικές και ασύμμετρες  κατασκευές τις αντιμετωπίζουμε με την κατάλληλη σχηματική  διαστασιολόγηση.
4) Αυτό που μέχρι σήμερα δεν μπορούσατε να  αντιμετωπίσετε δυναμικά ήταν σε μεγάλες επιταχύνσεις την ροπή ανατροπής  που δημιουργεί τον μηχανισμό που σας έδειξα. Σε μία ροπή ανατροπής αν τα  φέροντα στοιχεία τοιχώματος- δοκού είναι πολύ ισχυρά και συμπληρώνουν  την ακαμψία τους με τυφλές τοιχοπληρώσεις τότε δημιουργείτε μια στροφή  ανατροπής σε όλη την κατασκευή και αν αυτή είναι υψηλόκορμη και με  μαλακό έδαφος θεμελίωσης υπάρχει ανατροπή.
Αν οι δοκοί δεν είναι πολύ  ισχυροί να παραλάβουν τα στατικά φορτία τότε πρωτίστως εξαντλούν την  ελαστικότητά τους μετά περνούν σε ανελαστικές μετατοπίσεις δημιουργώντας  πλαστικές αστοχίες και όταν περάσουν το σθρ. καταρρέουν.
Ας το εξετάσουμε
α) Αν υπάρχει μαλακό έδαφος θεμελίωσης, ακαμψία, δυναμική και υψηλόκορμη κατασκευή υπάρχει ανατροπή κτιρίου. 
β)  Αν υπάρχει ελαστικότητα των δοκών και ανικανότητα να αντεπεξέλθουν στο  κατακόρυφα στατικά φορτία τότε δεν υπάρχει ροπή ανατροπής στην κατασκευή  μόνον αλλά υπάρχει ροπή ανατροπής στο κάθε ένα υποστύλωμα της  κατασκευής χωρίς να έχει την δυνατότητα αυτό να σηκωθεί ανοδικά ολόκληρο  από το έδαφος, για τον λόγο αυτό έχουμε μόνο την ανάκληση της βάσης του  η οποία καταπονεί τους κόμβους πρόσθετα μαζί με τα στατικά φορτία που  ανέφερα. 
Εδώ βλέπουμε ότι ο σχεδιασμός σας έχει πρόβλημα στις  μεγάλες επιταχύνσεις που δημιουργούν μεγάλες μετατοπίσεις και μεγάλες  στροφές ροπής διότι οι δοκοί δεν μπορούν να παραλάβουν δυναμικά τα  αστήρικτα στατικά φορτία που δημιουργούνται με τον μηχανισμό που σας  έδειξα. Το αποτέλεσμα της ανικανότητας του σχεδιασμού σας να παραλάβει  δυναμικά τις μεγάλες επιταχύνσεις σας έχει οδηγήσει να κατασκευάζεται  ελαστικά με μηχανισμούς διαρροής ενέργειας και καλά κάνετε. Μέχρι εδώ  όμως όλα αυτά γιατί σας έδωσα και την αιτία του μηχανισμού αστοχίας και  την μέθοδο και τον μηχανισμό ώστε να παραλαμβάνουμε δυναμικά τον  μεγαλύτερο σεισμό χωρίς καμία αστοχία.
Τώρα η ροπή αδράνειας είναι  μία περιφερειακή δύναμη που στρέφεται γύρο από μία άρθρωση. Αν θέλεις να  σταματήσεις αυτή την ροπή δηλαδή να την σταματήσεις με μία άλλη  αντιρροπή την σταματάς πιο εύκολα με ελάχιστη δύναμη πάνω στην  περιφέρεια περιστροφής της. Αυτός είναι και ο κύριος λόγος που μεταφέρω  την πάκτωση του εδάφους στο δώμα. Αν πακτώσουμε στην βάση τότε έχουμε  έναν τεράστιο μοχλοβραχίονα με υπομόχλιο το έδαφος και δύναμη την  αδράνεια. Άντε να σταματήσεις μετά αυτές τις εντάσεις ροπής που  κατεβάζει ο μοχλοβραχίονας των δέκα ορόφων του τοιχώματος. Είναι σαν να  προσπαθείς να ανοίξεις μία πόρτα από τον μεντεσέ. Ανοίγει πιο εύκολα από  το πόμολο που είναι στην περιφέρεια.

----------


## seismic

Εφελκυσμός είναι μία από τις δύο μονοαξονικές εντατικές καταστάσεις ενός παραμορφώσιμου στερεού σώματος. Η άλλη είναι η θλίψη.
Εφελκυσμός είναι η άσκηση δύο ισοδύναμων αλλά αντίρροπων δυνάμεων πάνω σ' ένα σώμα, που τείνουν να οδηγήσουν στο τέντωμά του
Θλίψη ονομάζεται η εντατική κατάσταση κατά την οποία σε ένα σώμα ασκούνται δυνάμεις αντίθετης φοράς που τείνουν να το συμπιέσουν.
Το σκυρόδεμα έχει μεγάλες αντοχές στην θλίψη και ο χάλυβας στον εφελκυσμό. Αυτά τα δύο υλικά συνεργαζόμενα αυξάνουν την αντοχή του υποστυλώματος όταν αυτό δέχεται πλάγιες σεισμικές φορτίσεις οι οποίες το αναγκάζουν να κάμψη τον κορμό του δημιουργώντας καθ αυτόν τον τρόπο εντάσεις εφελκυσμού από την μία πλευρά και εντάσεις θλίψης από την άλλη πλευρά.
Η συνεργασία μεταξύ σκυροδέματος και χάλυβα σε μια κατασκευή από Ο.Σ. επιτυγχάνεται με τη συνάφεια. Με τον όρο συνάφεια ορίζεται η συνδυασμένη δράση των μηχανισμών που παρεμποδίζουν τη σχετική ολίσθηση μεταξύ των ράβδων του οπλισμού και του σκυροδέματος που τις περιβάλλει. Οι επιμέρους μηχανισμοί της συνάφειας είναι η πρόσφυση, η τριβή και, για την περίπτωση ράβδων χάλυβα με νευρώσεις, η αντίσταση του σκυροδέματος το οποίο εγκλωβίζεται μεταξύ των νευρώσεων. Η συνδυασμένη δράση των μηχανισμών αυτών θεωρείται ισοδύναμη με την ανάπτυξη διατμητικών τάσεων στη διεπιφάνεια επαφής σκυροδέματος και χάλυβα. Όταν οι τάσεις αυτές φθάσουν στην οριακή τιμή τους επέρχεται καταστροφή της συνάφειας με τη μορφή διάρρηξης του σκυροδέματος επικάλυψης κατά μήκος των ράβδων και αποκόλλησης των ράβδων του χάλυβα.
Βέβαια από την βιβλιογραφία ξέρουμε ότι η μείωση των τάσεων επιτυγχάνεται με αύξηση της επικάλυψης του σκυροδέματος και μείωση της διαμέτρου των ράβδων του οπλισμού. Η αύξηση της οριακής τιμής τους επιτυγχάνεται με αύξηση της αντοχής του σκυροδέματος. Η παρουσία εγκάρσιου οπλισμού (συνδετήρων) δρα ευνοϊκά περιορίζοντας το άνοιγμα των αναπτυσσόμενων ρωγμών στην διεπιφάνεια οπλισμού και σκυροδέματος.
Ερώτημα
Υπάρχει άλλη καλύτερη μέθοδος συνεργασίας του σκυροδέματος με τον χάλυβα η οποία να αποτρέπει την εμφάνιση των προβλημάτων που ανέφερα και παρουσιάζονται στον μηχανισμό της συνάφειας μετά από ορισμένες τιμές έντασης ?
Απάντηση (1)
Ναι υπάρχει και είναι γνωστή ... είναι η προένταση. Με τον  όρο προένταση εννοούμε τον μηχανισμό εκείνον ο οποίος επιβάλει μέσο  ισχυρών τενόντων που έλκονται θλιπτικές εντάσεις στις διατομές των  φερόντων στοιχείων σκυροδέματος με σκοπό να αντισταθμίσουν τις εντάσεις  εφελκυσμού που παρατηρούνται κατά την κάμψη του κορμού των φερόντων  στοιχείων λόγο σεισμικών και στατικών φορτίων.
Στην προένταση δεν  υπάρχει συνάφεια διότι η διέλευση του τένοντα μέσα από το φέρον στοιχείο  είναι ελεύθερη διότι περνά μέσα από μια σωλήνα η οποία είναι πακτωμένη  στα δύο άκρα με κοχλίες. Αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα
1) Να μην έχουμε τα αναφερθέντα προβλήματα του μηχανισμού της συνάφειας.
2)  Το σκυρόδεμα αντέχει 12 φορές περισσότερο σε θλίψη από ότι αντέχει στον  εφελκυσμό. Οπότε με την προένταση εξαντλούμε στο 100% τις προδιαγραφές  του σκυροδέματος πριν αυτό αστοχίσει διότι αυτό δέχεται μόνον θλιπτικές  εντάσεις που αντέχει. Αντίθετα με τον μηχανισμό της συνάφειας αστοχεί  πρόωρα ακυρώνοντας και τις δυνατότητες του χάλυβα ως προς τον εφελκυσμό.
Απάντηση (2)
 Ίσως θα ήταν μία καλή επιλογή η αύξηση της εφελκυστικής αντοχής του  σκυροδέματος με προσθήκη ινών άνθρακα κατά την παρασκευή του μίγματος  (ινωπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα). Ωστόσο είναι και πιο ακριβό σαν υλικό.

----------


## seismic

Συντονισμός. <span data-offset-key="8qrqh-0-0"><span data-text="true">




1) Ο σεισμός είναι μια ροπή. Η ροπή είναι μία δύναμη κυκλικής τροχιάς γύρω από ένα σημείο άρθρωσης. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι κάθε τοίχωμα της κατασκευής με μήκος που εκτείνεται από το ισόγειο μέχρι τον τελευταίο όροφο δέχεται αυτή την ροπή. Αυτή η ροπή ανατροπής δημιουργείται από την φορά του σεισμού στην βάση της κατασκευής που την μετατοπίζει κατά μία κατεύθυνση  και από την αντίθετη φορά των δυνάμεων της αδράνειας των ορόφων. Αυτές οι αντίρροπες εντάσεις λόγο της ελαστικότητας των υποστυλωμάτων δημιουργούν μεγαλύτερη μετατόπιση στους πάνω ορόφους. Αν η μετατόπιση είναι αρκετά μικρή για να κρατήσει όλα τα μέλη της δομής εντός της ελαστικής περιοχής, η ενέργεια που δημιουργείται, είναι ενέργεια που αποθηκεύεται στη δομή και εκτονώνεται μετά για να επαναφέρει την δομή στην αρχική της μορφή. Ένα παράδειγμα είναι το ελατήριο.




Αυτή την αποθήκευση της ενέργειας και εν συνεχεία την απόδοσή της προς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση που εφαρμόζει το ελατήριο, στη δομική κατασκευή την αποθηκεύει και την εκτονώνει το υποστύλωμα και η δοκός. Με λίγα λόγια, όλη η επιτάχυνση του σεισμού μετατρέπεται σε αποθηκευμένη ενέργεια στην δομή. Όσο η μετατόπιση κρατά κάθε τμήμα οποιουδήποτε μέλους εντός ελαστικής περιοχής, όλη η ενέργεια που είναι αποθηκευμένη στη δομή θα κυκλοφορήσει στο τέλος του κύκλου, προς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση.




Εάν η σεισμική ενέργεια (που μετράται από την επιτάχυνση εδάφους) είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλη, θα παράγει υπερβολικά μεγάλες μετατοπίσεις που θα προκαλέσουν μια πολύ υψηλή καμπυλότητα στα κατακόρυφα και οριζόντια στοιχεία. Αν η καμπυλότητα είναι πολύ υψηλή, αυτό σημαίνει ότι η περιστροφή των τμημάτων των στηλών και των δοκών θα είναι πολύ πάνω από την ελαστική περιοχή (Θλιπτική παραμόρφωση σκυροδέματος πάνω από το 0,35% και τάσεις των ινών του οπλισμού πάνω από το 0,2 %). Όταν η περιστροφή περάσει πάνω από αυτό το όριο ελαστικότητας, η δομή αρχίζει να «διαλύει την αποθήκευση της ενέργειας «μέσω πλαστικής μετατόπισης, το οποίο σημαίνει ότι τα τμήματα θα έχουν μια υπολειμματική μετατόπιση που δεν θα είναι σε θέση να ανακτηθεί (ενώ στην ελαστική περιοχή όλες οι μετατοπίσεις ανακτώνται).




Βασικά ο σχεδιασμός της αντοχής ενός σημερινού κτιρίου περιορίζεται στα όρια του ελαστικού φάσματος σχεδιασμού, και μετά περνά στις προεπιλεγμένες πλαστικές περιοχές, οι οποίες είναι προεπιλεγμένες περιοχές αστοχίας, (συνήθως είναι τα άκρα των δοκών) ώστε να μην καταρρεύσει η δομή. (Η δομή καταρρέει όταν αστοχήσουν τα υποστυλώματα με λοξό/ σχήμα αστοχίας). Αν τα τμήματα που βιώνουν τις πλαστικές παραμορφώσεις, ξεπερνούν το όριο του σημείου θραύσης, και είναι και πάρα πολλές πάνω στην δομή, η δομή θα καταρρεύσει.  Σε αυτή την μεγάλη μετατόπιση του δώματος που συντελεί στην μέγιστη παραμόρφωση και τελικά οδηγεί στην αστοχία ακόμα και την κατάρρευση της κατασκευής συντελεί να συμβεί ο συντονισμός. Όταν η ταλάντωση είναι εξαναγκασμένη, η συχνότητα της είναι η συχνότητα του διεγέρτη. Όταν η συχνότητα του διεγέρτη ταυτίζεται με την ιδιοσυχνότητα του ταλαντωτή έχουμε συντονισμό.

Κατά το συντονισμό το σύστημα έχει το μέγιστο δυνατό πλάτος και τη μέγιστη δυνατή ενέργεια. Αν δεν υπάρχουν αποσβεστικές δυνάμεις, τότε το πλάτος της ταλάντωσης γίνεται θεωρητικά άπειρο.

Έτσι, η ταλάντωση μπορεί να γίνει τόσο έντονη, ώστε να καταστραφεί ο ταλαντωτής. Αν η προσφορά ενέργειας είναι μεγαλύτερη, τότε υπάρχει κίνδυνος καταστροφής του ταλαντωτή. Η ευρεσιτεχνία που διαθέτω είναι η μόνη στον κόσμο η οποία σταματάει τον συντονισμό χρησιμοποιώντας μία εξωτερική πηγή άντλησης ενέργειας κόντρα στην ροπή ανατροπής κάθε ενός τοιχώματος. Τελικά κύριοι πολιτικοί μηχανικοί για να ξέρω και εγώ θέλετε έναν μηχανισμό που να σταματά δυναμικά σε κάθε κύκλο φόρτισης του σεισμού την μεγάλη μετατόπιση των πάνω ορόφων? Σας είναι χρήσιμος ένας μηχανισμός για αυτή την δουλειά ναι ή όχι?
  Δεν θα σου άρεσε να ελέγχεις τον συντονισμό? Δεν θα σου άρεσε η  κατασκευή να λικνίζετε πάντα μέσα στην ελαστική περιοχή μετατόπισης  ανεξαρτήτος της έντασης της διάρκειας και της συχνώτητας του σεισμού? Αν  δεν σου αρέσει μπορείς να μου πεις τον λόγο?

----------


## seismic

Για να ορίσεις τις δυνάμεις αδράνειας ενός ορόφου πρέπει προηγουμένως να  έχεις ορίσει την επιτάχυνση που αναπτύσσεται πάνω στον όροφο, η οποία  επιτάχυνση είναι διανυσματικό μέγεθος και για να ορισθεί απαιτούνται  τρια πράγματα (α) το σημείο εφαρμογής, (β) το μέτρο και (γ) η φορά του  διανύσματος. Μετά τον πλήρη υπολογισμό της επιτάχυνση ορόφου πρέπει να  εφαρμόσεις τον 2ο νόμο του Newton για να προκύψουν οι αδρανειακές  δυνάμεις 


Από τη στιγμη που το δώμα είναι συνδεδεμένο με το έδαφος διά  μέσω του συρματόσχοινου της ευρεσιτεχμίας, τότε περιορίζει τις σχετικές μετατοπίσεις των  ορόφων (δηλ τα drifts) και άρα η ένταση που αναπτύσσεται σε ολόκληρο τον  φορέα είναι περιορισμένη. 
 Η ίδια λογική εφαρμόζεται χρόνια τώρα  στην σεισμική μόνωση, τοποθετωντας υδραυλικούς αποσβεστηρες σε διαγωνια  διάταξη μεταξύ των ορόφων

----------


## seismic

Θα παρακαλούσα να με βοηθήσετε σε τυχών λάθη γιατί τα κάνω πρώτη φορά. 
F = η δύναμη που ασκείτε σε ένα σώμα
m = η μάζα του σώματος
α = η επιτάχυνση που αποκτά το σώμα από την επίδραση της δύναμης F

Δεύτερος Νόμος του Newton F=m.α

Όταν  η επιτάχυνση που προκαλείτε σε ένα σώμα αποκτάτε από δύο ή περισσότερες  δυνάμεις η δύναμη F του τύπου F=m.α είναι η συνισταμένη των δυνάμεων  αυτών. 
Σωστό?
Ακόμα η ροπή παράγεται από κάποια δύναμη F εφόσον η  τελευταία πολλαπλασιστεί με την ακτινική απόσταση ως προς το  εξεταζόμενο σημείο.
ΜΕΤΡΗΣΗ ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ
Δες αυτό το βίντεο που έχει  συχνότητες στην οθόνη Η συχνότητα των 7 Hz τεριάζει γάντι με την  συχνότητα που είχε το πείραμα το δικό μου προς το τέλος του βίντεο.
βίντεο με συχνότητες https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2c8qtIduEHM
Δικό  μου πείραμα. Η μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα είναι μετά το 2,40 δευτερόλεπτο και  τεριάζει η συχνότητα με την συχνότητα των 7 Hz του άλλου βίντεο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoM5pEy7n9Q
Οπότε  τα δεδομένα αλλάζουν Σε φυσικό σεισμό που έκανα το πείραμα με πλάτος  ταλάντωσης 0,22 cm και με συχνότητα 7 Hz έχουμε ... a=( -(2*π*7)^2 *  0,22 ) / 9.81
3,14χ2=6,28χ7=43,96χ43,96=1932,4816χ0,22=425,1460/9,81= 43,34g φυσικού σεισμού

Το  δοκίμιο στο πείραμα είχε γενική μάζα βάρους 850 kg Ο δεύτερος όροφος  λόγο της ανεστραμμένης δοκού που φέρει είναι πιο πολλά κιλά από το μισό  οπότε θα έλεγα ότι είναι περίπου 450kg και το ισόγειο είναι 400kg Άρα  για να βρούμε την δύναμη αδράνειας F πρώτα στο ισόγειο λέμε F=m.α  400Χ43,34g =17336 ή 17,336 kN. και ο πρώτος όροφος 450Χ43,34g=19503 ή  19,503 kN.
Για να βρούμε την ροπή αδράνειας στο διώροφο δοκίμιο  πολλαπλασιάζουμε την απόσταση του κάθε ορόφου από το σημείο περιστροφής  και το αποτέλεσμα το προσθέτουμε για να βρούμε το σύνολο της ροπής  αδράνειας. Για να βρούμε την ένταση που παραλαμβάνουν οι τένοντες  διαιρούμε το αποτέλεσμα από το σύνολο της ροπής αδράνειας με την  απόσταση των τενόντων από το σημείο περιστροφής.
Άρα συνολική δύναμη αδράνειας 17336 +19503=36,839 kN.
Ροπή αδράνειας 
Ισόγειο 17,336kN X το ύψος 0,60m=10,402 kN
Πρώτος όροφος 19503 kN Χ το ύψος 1,30m=25,354 kN
Σύνολο 10,402+25,354=35,756 kN
H απόσταση των τενόντων από το σημείο περιστροφής είναι 1,2m
Άρα ροπή ανατροπής 35,756 kN * 1.2m = 29,797 kN
Οι τένοντες πάνω στα δύο τοιχώματα ήταν 4 στον αριθμό οπότε η ένταση που δέχθηκε ο κάθε ένας ήταν
29,797*4=7,450 kN
Αντικείμενο  μάζας 1 τόνο (1000 Kg) δέχεται από το βαρυτικό πεδίο της γης δύναμη  περίπου 10kN. Η βαρυτική και αδρανειακή μάζα είναι ισοδύναμες.
Αν ένα  μοντέλο 850kg δέχεται ροπή ανατροπής 29,797 kN χωρίς την παραμικρή  αστοχία καταλαβαίνετε τι έκανα και πόσο κινδύνεψε η ζωή μου γιατί αν η  μέθοδος της θεωρίας μου ήταν λάθος και έσπαγαν οι τένοντες το μοντέλο θα  ερχόταν πάνω μου.

----------


## seismic

Αυτή είναι ουσιαστική συζήτηση και μπράβο σου.  :Χαρούμενος: 



> seismic  έγραψε:
> 
>  1)Το πάνω άκρο του μηχανισμού της πατέντας ( η  βίδα ) τι δυνάμεις δέχεται από τις ανωδικές εντάσεις του δώματος ?  Θλιπτικές ή εφελκυστικές ?
> 
> 
> Αρχιτέκτον.. Θλιπτικές. Που  σημαίνει ότι όταν γίνεται σεισμός οι ταλαντώσεις δεν θα εκτονώνονται  σωστά, θα είναι σαν να συμπιέζει κάτι το κτίριο απο την κορφή προς τα  κάτω με κίνδυνο αντί να καταρρεύσει απ την ταλάντωση να καταρρεύσει απο  σύνθλιψη!


α) Φαντάσου ότι το σώμα σου είναι 70 kg και έρχομαι και ανεβαίνω στους  ώμους σου τότε το βάρος σου αν και εγώ είμαι 70 kg θα διπλασιαστεί και  θα γίνει 140 kg. Αυτό λέγετε θλίψη που σου επιβάλει το βάρος του σώματός  μου και διπλασιάζει το δικό σου βάρος. Δεν κάνει αυτό η πατέντα. Τι  κάνει η πατέντα. 
β) Πας να πηδήξεις ένα εμπόδιο και ενώ έχεις  ανοδική πορεία το κεφάλι σου κουτουλά στο νταβάνι. Θλίψη είναι και αυτή.  Πια η διαφορά Δεν είμαι τόσο μεγάλη αυτή η θλίψη όσο είναι η πρώτη  θλίψη των 140 kg γιατί δεν περιλαμβάνει το βάρος σου ούτε το βάρος μου.  Πια είναι τα φορτία που περιλαμβάνει αυτή η θλίψη? Είναι τα φορτία  ανόδου μείον το βάρος σου.... δηλαδή ελάχιστα θλιπτικά φορτία  παρεμπόδισης ανόδου Σε τι δυνάμεις αντέχει το σκυρόδεμα? Σε δυνάμεις  θλίψης ... οπότε κανένα πρόβλημα στο δώμα αφού τα φορτία θλίψης που  παραλαμβάνει η κολόνα στην βάση της είναι πολλαπλάσια αυτών που  παραλαμβάνει στο δώμα. Συμπέρασμα Δεν συμπιέζει ουδεμία δύναμη το κτίριο  προς τα κάτω απλά παρεμποδίζει την άνοδο του. Αν του βάλεις και ένα  ελατήριο ή ένα αποσβεστικό υλικό μεταξύ της βίδας και του δώματος τότε  έχουμε και σεισμική μόνωση διότι αυτές οι ανοδικές εντάσεις κατανέμονται  σταδιακά και το κυριότερο αφήνουν τον υπόλοιπο φέροντα οργανισμόνα να  παραλαμβάνει και να καταναλώσει σεισμικές εντάσεις.



> seismic  έγραψε:
>  2)Ο τένοντας της ευρεσιτεχνίας τι δυνάμεις δέχεται και που τις μεταβιβάζει? .
> 
> 
> Αρχιτέκτον.. Εφελκυστικές, θα τεντώνεται το συρματόσχοινο τραβώντας τον τελευταίο όροφο προς τα κάτω.


Ναι τραβάει τον όροφο προς τα κάτω αλλά το άλλο του άκρο οδηγεί αυτές τις εντάσεις εφελκυσμού μέσα στο έδαφος
Δηλαδή αφαιρεί τα σεισμικά φορτία πάνω από τον φέροντα οργανισμό. 



> seismic 1 έγραψε:
>  3)Όταν δεν υπάρχει η ευρεσιτεχνία που  μεταβιβάζονται αυτές οι δυνάμεις?Εδώ σας θέλω να απαντήσετε στον  λασπιντζή τα άλλα όλα είναι καπάντζες 
> 
> Αρχιτέκτον.. Στις κολώνες οι οποίες ταλαντεύονται και εκτονώνουν την δυναμη του σεισμού.
> Καλά τα λέω λασπιτζή; ( Δεν είμαι μηχανικός!  )


Και μηχανικός να ήσουν τα ίδια θα έλεγες. Οι δυνάμεις αυτές  σήμερα οι μηχανικοί τις οδηγούν πάνω στα δοκάρια και τα σπάνε. Εγώ τις  οδηγό μέσα στο έδαφος. Βλέπεις κάποια διαφορά?
Υ.Γ
Αυτά που είπα είναι ανάλυση δυνάμεων - μέθοδος ... δηλαδή ο δρόμος Αθήνας Θεσσαλονίκης.
Όταν δεν έχεις χαράξει σωστά τον δρόμο οι μαθηματικοί υπολογισμοί θα είναι λάθος και θα κρίνεται την μέθοδό μου λάθος.

----------


## seismic

Είχα κάνει λάθος στα kN
Θα παρακαλούσα να με βοηθήσετε σε τυχών λάθη γιατί τα κάνω πρώτη φορά. 
F = η δύναμη που ασκείτε σε ένα σώμα
m = η μάζα του σώματος
α = η επιτάχυνση που αποκτά το σώμα από την επίδραση της δύναμης F

Δεύτερος Νόμος του Newton F=m.α

Όταν  η επιτάχυνση που προκαλείτε σε ένα σώμα αποκτάτε από δύο ή  περισσότερες  δυνάμεις η δύναμη F του τύπου F=m.α είναι η συνισταμένη  των δυνάμεων  αυτών. 
Σωστό?
Ακόμα η ροπή παράγεται από κάποια δύναμη F εφόσον η  τελευταία  πολλαπλασιστεί με την ακτινική απόσταση ως προς το  εξεταζόμενο σημείο.
ΜΕΤΡΗΣΗ ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ
Δες αυτό το βίντεο που έχει  συχνότητες στην οθόνη Η συχνότητα των 7 Hz  τεριάζει γάντι με την  συχνότητα που είχε το πείραμα το δικό μου προς το  τέλος του βίντεο.
βίντεο με συχνότητες https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2c8qtIduEHM
Δικό  μου πείραμα. Η μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα είναι μετά το 2,40  δευτερόλεπτο και  τεριάζει η συχνότητα με την συχνότητα των 7 Hz του  άλλου βίντεο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoM5pEy7n9Q
Οπότε  τα δεδομένα αλλάζουν Σε φυσικό σεισμό που έκανα το πείραμα με  πλάτος  ταλάντωσης 0,22 cm και με συχνότητα 7 Hz έχουμε ... a=(  -(2*π*7)^2 *  0,22 ) / 9.81
3,14χ2=6,28χ7=43,96χ43,96=1932,4816χ0,22=425,1460/9,81= 43,34g φυσικού σεισμού

Το  δοκίμιο στο πείραμα είχε γενική μάζα βάρους 850 kg Ο δεύτερος όροφος   λόγο της ανεστραμμένης δοκού που φέρει είναι πιο πολλά κιλά από το  μισό  οπότε θα έλεγα ότι είναι περίπου 450kg και το ισόγειο είναι 400kg 
Αντικείμενο  μάζας 1 τόνο (1000 Kg) δέχεται από το βαρυτικό πεδίο της  γης δύναμη  περίπου 10kN. Η βαρυτική και αδρανειακή μάζα είναι  ισοδύναμες.
Αν ένα  μοντέλο 850kg δέχεται ροπή ανατροπής 384 kN χωρίς την  παραμικρή  αστοχία καταλαβαίνετε τι έκανα και πόσο κινδύνεψε η ζωή μου  γιατί αν η  μέθοδος της θεωρίας μου ήταν λάθος και έσπαγαν οι τένοντες  το μοντέλο θα  ερχόταν πάνω μου.

----------


## seismic

Σύμφωνα με τα σχέδια των αγκυρώσεων της ευρεσιτεχνίας παρέχονται, σε πίνακα, τα αξονικά φορτία N ( kN ) των κατακόρυφων τενόντων για τις εξής περιπτώσεις ιδεατών κτιρίων κατοικιών, προς αντιμετώπιση ενός πολύ δυνατού σεισμού: Α. Περίπτωση Κάτοψη κτιρίου 10.00m× 10.00m, τετραγωνική με εννέα (9) υποστυλώματα σε κάναβο των 5.00mκαι με οκτώ (8) τένοντες (βλ. Σχ. Α1, Α2). Α.1 Ισόγειο ύψος 3.50m Α.2 Διώροφο, συνολικό ύψος 7.00m Α.3 Τριώροφο, συνολικό ύψος 10.50m Α.4 Τετραώροφο, συνολικό ύψος 14.00m Α.5 Πενταώροφο, συνολικό ύψος 17.50m Α.6 Εξαώροφο, συνολικό ύψος 21.00m Β. Περίπτωση Κάτοψη κτιρίου 20.00m× 20.00m, τετραγωνική με είκοσι πέντε (25) υποστυλώματα σε κάναβο των 5.00mκαι με είκοσι τέσσερεις (24) τένοντες (βλ. Σχ. Β1, Β2). Β.1 Ισόγειο ύψος 3.50m Β.2 Διώροφο, συνολικό ύψος 7.00m Β.3 Τριώροφο, συνολικό ύψος 10.50m Β.4 Τετραώροφο, συνολικό ύψος 14.00m Β.5 Πενταώροφο, συνολικό ύψος 17.50m Β.6 Εξαώροφο, συνολικό ύψος 21.00m 

Το μοντέλο του πειράματος μάζας 850kg δέχεται ροπή ανατροπής 384 kN χωρίς την παραμικρή αστοχία. Σας παραθέτω σε πίνακα, τα αξονικά φορτία N των κατακόρυφων τενόντων της ευρεσιτεχνίας πάνω σε φυσικού μεγέθους κατασκευές για να καταλάβετε την ένταση της ροπής ανατροπής που δημιουργήθηκε στο πειραματικό μοντέλο λόγο της μεγάλης επιτάχυνσης.

----------


## seismic

Η ανάσχεση των παραμορφώσεων και μετατοπίσεων συντελούμενες με διαφορά  φάσης και με το καθ ύψος αυξητικό πλάτος ταλάντωσης επί του κορμού των  στοιχείων του υποστυλώματος και της δοκού του φέροντα οργανισμού που  παρατηρείται να επιβάλλονται από έναν μεγάλο σεισμό είναι ένα  ζητούμενο.
 Η ελαστικότητα δεν συντελεί προς τον σκοπό αυτό. Η  δυναμική ανάσχεση είναι η λύση αρκεί αυτή να εφαρμόζετε από δυνάμεις οι  οποίες προέρχονται από παράγοντες έξωθεν της κατασκευής όπως είναι το  έδαφος της γης κάτω από αυτή. Η μέθοδος και ο μηχανισμός της  ευρεσιτεχνίας αυτό προσφέρουν. Ο μηχανισμός πακτώνεται αρχικά στο έδαφος  κάτω από την κατασκευή στα βάθη μιας γεώτρησης και με την βοήθεια ενός  τένοντα που διαπερνά ελεύθερος μέσα από σωλήνα τα υποστυλώματα ή τα  τοιχώματα μεταφέρει στο ανώτατο άκρο τους πάνω στο δώμα την δύναμη  πάκτωσης του άλλου άκρου του τένοντα ευρισκόμενος μέσα στο έδαφος. Πάνω  στο δώμα μία βίδα με ελατήριο ή ένα υδραυλικό σύστημα που συγκρατεί τον  τένοντα εξασφαλίζει την πάκτωση του άνω άκρου του υποστυλώματος με το  έδαφος. Η ανάσχεση των ανοδικών φορτίων ( προκαλούμενα από την ροπή  ανατροπής ) από τον τένοντα που αντλεί δυνάμεις από το έδαφος σταματά  την παραμόρφωση των υποστυλωμάτων.
 Ο τένοντας της ευρεσιτεχνίας έχει  δύο πακτώσεις στα άκρα. Αν η πάκτωση του κάτω άκρου γίνει μέσα στο  σκυρόδεμα της βάσης της κατασκευής και όχι μέσα στα βάθη μιας γεώτρησης  μέσα στο έδαφος τότε προκύπτουν σοβαρές διαφορές ως προς την χρησιμότητα  της ευρεσιτεχνίας.
 Ο τένοντας και στις δύο περιπτώσεις δέχεται μεγάλες εντάσεις εφελκυσμού από την ροπή ανατροπής.  
 1) Αν η πάκτωση του κάτω άκρου είναι μέσα στο έδαφος  τις ανοδικές  εντάσεις του τένοντα προερχόμενες από την ροπή ανατροπής του  υποστυλώματος τις παραλαμβάνει το έδαφος.
 2) Αν η πάκτωση του κάτω  άκρου είναι μέσα στο σκυρόδεμα της βάσης  οι ανοδικές εντάσεις του  τένοντα προερχόμενες από την ροπή ανατροπής του υποστυλώματος   οδηγούνται πάνω στους δοκούς και τους πεδιλοδοκούς μέσω των κόμβων της  οποίες λυγίζει και της σπάει. Στον σεισμό τα υποστυλώματα χάνουν την  εκκεντρότητα ανασηκώνοντας την βάση τους, δημιουργώντας στροφές σε όλους  στους κόμβους της κατασκευής. Για αυτό υπάρχει όριο εκκεντρότητας,  δηλαδή όριο περιοχής της βάσης που ανασηκώνεται από την ροπή ανατροπής.  Για να περιορίσουμε τις στροφές στη βάση βάζουμε ισχυρές πεδιλοδοκούς  στα υποστυλώματα. και ισχυρή κοιτόστρωση οπλισμένη πάνω κάτω. Στα μεγάλα  επιμήκη υποστυλώματα, (τοιχώματα) λόγω των μεγάλων ροπών που κατεβάζουν  είναι πρακτικά αδύνατη η παρεμπόδιση της στροφής με τον κλασικό τρόπο  κατασκευής των πεδιλοδοκών. Αυτό το ανασήκωμα της βάσης σε συνδυασμό με  την ελαστικότητα έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα όταν το ένα υποστύλωμα του πλαισίου  σηκώνει προς τα επάνω το ένα άκρο της δοκού, την ίδια στιγμή το άλλο  υποστύλωμα στο άλλο άκρο της το κατεβάζει βίαια προς τα κάτω. Αυτό  καταπονεί την δοκό και τις πλάκες με τάσεις στροφών διαφορετικής  κατεύθυνσης στα δύο άκρα, παραμορφώνοντας τον κορμό της σε σχήμα S Την  ίδια παραμόρφωση στον κορμό του υφίσταται και το υποστύλωμα, λόγο των  στροφών στους κόμβους, και την διαφορά φάσης μετατόπισης των καθ ύψος  πλακών.
  Τα αξονικά φορτία εφελκυσμού του τένοντα πρέπει να  υπολογισθούν και αυτό έκανα τόσο στο πειραματικό μοντέλο όσο και σε  φυσικού μεγέθους κατασκευές. 
 1)Πειραματικά.
 Πέτυχα επιτάχυνση  43,34g φυσικού σεισμού πάνω σε πειραματικό μοντέλο υπό κλίμακα 1 προς 7  χωρίς την παραμικρή αστοχία του μοντέλου.
 Οι κατασκευές σήμερα σχεδιάζονται να αντέχουν 0,36g
 Κανένα πείραμα παγκοσμίως δεν έχει γίνει σε αυτή την επιτάχυνση.
 Ο μεγαλύτερος σεισμός που έγινε στην Ελλάδα είναι της τάξεως του 1g
 Ο μεγαλύτερος σεισμός που έγινε στον κόσμο είναι της τάξεως των 3g
 Μερικοί μου είπαν ότι το μοντέλο είναι μικρό και δεν αντιπροσωπεύει την  αλήθεια για την αντοχή των κατασκευών. Αυτό είναι σωστό αλλά αν το  μοντέλο είναι κατασκευασμένο σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες της μικροκλίμακας (  που είναι και μπορώ να το αποδείξω )τότε η απόκλιση λάθους βάση των  κανονισμών δεν μπορεί να ξεπερνά το 20% οπότε μπαίνει το ερώτημα Αν η  επιτάχυνση είναι 43,34g και τα έργα σχεδιάζονται σήμερα να αντέχουν  0,36g παίζει κανένα ρόλο η απόκλιση λάθους του 20% ?
 Ένα άλλο  ερώτημα που μπαίνει είναι γιατί το ίδιο μοντέλο με την μέθοδο της  ευρεσιτεχνίας δεν έπαθε το παραμικρό και μόλις αφαίρεσα την δική μου  μέθοδο από το μοντέλο αυτό έγινε κομμάτια?
 Θέλησα να προχωρήσω πάρα πέρα και να αποδείξω με
 2)μαθηματικά τις αξονικές δυνάμεις που δημιουργήθηκαν πάνω στο μοντέλο  δηλαδή την ένταση που πήραν οι τένοντες για να σταματήσουν την ροπή  αδράνειας του μοντέλου. Βρήκα ότι το μοντέλο μάζας 850kg με επιτάχυνση  43,34g δέχεται ροπή ανατροπής 384 kN ή 38,4t χωρίς την παραμικρή  αστοχία. Δεν μένει παρά να δούμε τώρα με μαθηματικές πράξεις πόσο μεγάλη  είναι αυτή η ένταση σε πραγματικού μεγέθους κατασκευές ώστε να  συγκρίνουμε τις δυνάμεις που αναπτύχθηκαν στο μοντέλο με αυτές που  αναπτύσσονται στις πραγματικές κατασκευές. Σας παρουσιάζω σχέδια δύο  κατασκευών η μία εμβαδού 100 τετραγωνικών μέτρων ανά όροφο και η άλλη  εμβαδού 400 τετραγωνικών μέτρων ανά όροφο. Οι υπολογισμοί έγιναν για  έναν μέχρι και 6 ορόφους για να βρούμε τα αξονικά φορτία των τενόντων  όταν η κατασκευή δέχεται έναν πολύ μεγάλο σεισμό εντάσεως 1g. Από εδώ  και πέρα πρέπει να βρω την αντοχή του μηχανισμού στα φορτία αυτά πάνω  στο φυσικό έδαφος και θα έχω ολοκληρώσει έναν μεγάλο κύκλο έρευνας.
https://s2.postimg.org/r817dnh6x/DSC04323.jpg
https://s2.postimg.org/v4ej9qhmx/DSC04322.jpg
https://s2.postimg.org/euod6dh49/DSC04321.jpg
https://s2.postimg.org/7rghqxjg9/DSC04320.jpg
https://s2.postimg.org/ll4ug5jt5/DSC04319.jpg

----------


## seismic

Εύχομαι καλές γιορτές στους φίλους πολιτικούς μηχανικούς και στους επαγγελματίες του τεχνικού κλάδου!

Στα μεγάλα επιμήκη υποστυλώματα, (τοιχώματα) λόγω των μεγάλων ροπών που  κατεβάζουν σε έναν μεγάλο σεισμό είναι πρακτικά αδύνατη η παρεμπόδιση  της στροφής τους με τον κλασικό τρόπο κατασκευής των πεδιλοδοκών.
Η  ερώτηση .... αν γίνει αμφίπλευρη πάκτωση των άκρων ενός τοιχώματος  μεταξύ του εδάφους και της ανώτατης στάθμης του θα κατέβουν πάλη αυτές  οι μεγάλες ροπές στην βάση ή *δεν θα εμφανισθεί καμία ροπή στην βάση* όπως αυτές εμφανίζονται στην κλασική κατασκευή?
Απάντηση  Δεν θα εμφανισθεί ... δεν θα κατεβεί καμία ροπή στην βάση διότι  καταργείτε ο μηχανισμός μοχλού - υπομοχλίου. Δηλαδή καταργείτε η κρίσιμη  περιοχή κάμψης όπου παρατηρείτε η αστοχία του τοιχώματος.
Ερώτηση Και που θα πάνε αυτές οι δυνάμεις των ροπών? 
Απάντηση πάνω στο ανώτατο άκρο του τοιχώματος και με την βοήθεια του τένοντα μέσα στην γη.
Ερώτηση. Από που παραλαμβάνονται αυτές οι ροπές με τον κλασικό σχεδιασμό? 
Απάντηση Από τον κορμό των δοκών και της πεδιλοδοκού. 
Ερώτηση. Η μία μέθοδος καταργεί την άλλη? 
Απάντηση.  Όχι η μία μέθοδος δεν καταργεί την άλλη. Αντίθετα. Η μία μέθοδος  ενισχύει την άλλη επιτυγχάνοντας μεγαλύτερη και ασφαλέστερη παραλαβή των  σεισμικών φορτίων.

----------


## seismic

Καλά Χριστούγεννα!  
Για  εμένα τα καθ ύψος υποστυλώματα ( δηλαδή το ένα υποστύλωμα του κάθε  ορόφου πάνω στο άλλο ) δεν είναι ξεχωριστά αλλά αποτελούν ένα ενιαίο  υποστύλωμα το οποίο αρχίζει από την βάση και καταλήγει στο ανώτατο άκρο  του τελευταίου ορόφου. Αν το δούμε καθ αυτόν τον τρόπο ενιαίο και όχι  σαν να είναι το κάθε ένα υποστύλωμα μεμονωμένο τότε αλλάζουν πολλά ως  προς τον υπολογισμό των δυνάμεων που εφαρμόζονται επάνω του. Με την  μέθοδο όπλισης της συνάφειας σε συνδυασμό και με την μικρή τομή του  υποστυλώματος συγκρινόμενη με το ύψος του δημιουργείτε μεγάλη  ελαστικότητα στον κορμό του υποστυλώματος
Ένα ελαστικό ενιαίο  υποστύλωμα π.χ 10 ορόφων δέχεται σε διαφορετικά μέρει του κορμού του καθ  ύψος διαφορετικές αδρανειακές εντάσεις λόγο της υψομετρικής διαφοράς  που έχουν οι πλάκες ως προς το σημείο περιστροφής τους. Επόμενο είναι  και η μετατόπιση του κορμού του καθ ύψος να διαφέρει δημιουργώντας α)  διαφορετικές συχνότητες μετατόπισης που έχουν, β) διαφορετικές  επιταχύνσεις, και γ) διαφορετικό πλάτος ταλάντωσης με αποτέλεσμα να  δημιουργείτε διαφορά φάσης μετατόπισης επί του κορμού του με αποτέλεσμα  οι δυνάμεις που αναπτύσσονται και η φορά που έχουν να διαφέρουν καθ  ύψος.
Το αποτέλεσμα αυτής της άναρχης μετατόπισης και παραμόρφωσης  είναι να πολλαπλασιάζονται οι εντάσεις πάνω στον κορμό του  υποστυλώματος.
Συμπέρασμα.
1) Ο κορμός σε ένα καθ ύψος ενιαίο  υποστύλωμα λόγο της δημιουργούμενης διαφοράς φάσης μετατόπισης των καθ  ύψος πλακών και λόγο της ελαστικότητας που έχει παραμορφώνεται σε ένα  σχήμα το οποίο έχει την μορφή ενός συχνοτικού κύματος το οποίο μεγαλώνει  καθ ύψος και για τον λόγο αυτό μεγαλώνει και το πλάτος ταλάντωσης.
Θα  παρομοίαζα την παραμόρφωση που υφίσταται ο κορμός ενός υποστυλώματος  ύψους 10 ορόφων σε έναν σεισμό με την παραμόρφωση του κορμού ενός  μαστίγιου όταν το κουνάμε με το χέρι μας.
2) Τα πάρα πάνω δείχνουν  ότι η κάθε μία πλευρά του υποστυλώματος δέχεται θλίψη και εφελκυσμό καθ  ύψος κατά την ίδια φάση μετατόπισης και είναι λάθος να πιστεύουμε ότι  από την μία πλευρά δέχεται θλίψη και από την άλλη εφελκυσμό. Αυτό  συμβαίνει και στα εντελώς άκαμπτα τοιχώματα και στα ελαστικά  υποστυλώματα. Οι δυνάμεις ενεργούν το ίδιο και στα δύο αλλά φαίνονται  οπτικά περισσότερο στα ελαστικά υποστυλώματα από ότι φαίνονται στα  άκαμπτα τοιχώματα.
3) Πάνω σε όλα αυτά υπολογίστε και την στροφή που  δημιουργούν οι κόμβοι πάνω στον κορμό του υποστυλώματος για άλλους  λόγους και μετά κάντε τους μαθηματικούς υπολογισμούς αντοχής. Είναι  αδύνατον για εμένα να είναι σωστοί οι υπολογισμοί με τόσους πολλούς  αστάθμητους παράγοντες προπαντός 
όταν το υποστύλωμα έχει μικρές διαστάσεις

----------


## seismic

Με τον όρο προένταση εννοούμε τον μηχανισμό εκείνον ο οποίος επιβάλει  μέσο ισχυρών τενόντων που έλκονται στα άκρα προκαταβολικές θλιπτικές  εντάσεις στις διατομές των φερόντων στοιχείων σκυροδέματος με σκοπό να  αντισταθούν ως προς τις εντάσεις εφελκυσμού που παρατηρούνται κατά την  κάμψη του κορμού των φερόντων στοιχείων λόγο σεισμικών και στατικών  φορτίων.
 Όταν επιβάλεις δυνάμεις προέντασης πάνω σε ένα υποστύλωμα υπάρχουν θετικά και αρνητικά αποτελέσματα.
 Το αρνητικό της εγκάρσιας προέντασης πάνω στο υποστύλωμα είναι ότι  χάνει την πλαστιμότητά του και σε τυχόν αστοχία εκρήγνυται το σκυρόδεμα  του υποστυλώματος.
 Για τον λόγο αυτόν οι μηχανικοί αποφεύγουν την  εγκάρσια προένταση πάνω στα υποστυλώματα. Ένα άλλο κακό είναι ότι  επιβαρύνουν το σκυρόδεμα με πρόσθετα θλιπτικά φορτία πέραν αυτών που  παίρνουν από τα στατικά και σεισμικά φορτία.
 Εγώ βρήκα την μέθοδο να  εφαρμόζουμε εγκάρσια προένταση χωρίς το κτίριο να χάνει την  πλαστιμότητα, χωρίς να το επιβαρύνουμε με πρόσθετα θλιπτικά φορτία χωρίς  να εκρήγνυται όταν αστοχεί. 
Είναι αυτή η μέθοδος. 



 Τα θετικά της προέντασης είναι πάρα πολλά
 1) Ικανότητα αύξησης των ανοιγμάτων
 2) Μείωση της τομής του σκυροδέματος.
 3) Αύξηση αντοχής στην τέμνουσα βάσης
 4) Μείωση των ρωγμών
 5) Μείωση του γραμμικού οπλισμού
 6) Δυσκαμψία στις μετατοπίσεις 
 7) Αύξηση της φέρουσας ικανότητας
 Και πολλά άλλα.
 Φανταστείτε ένα εμβαδόν πολυώροφου κτιρίου 2000 τ.μ με πολύ λεπτές  τετράγωνης διατομής ομοιόμορφες κολόνες ώστε να έχουν την ίδια  ελαστικότητα όλες οι κολόνες και οι οποίες θα παραλαμβάνουν μόνο τα  στατικά φορτία. Και μέσα στο ίδιο κτίριο τοποθετημένα σε κατάλληλα  σημεία πολλά φρεάτια ή τοιχώματα σταυροειδούς τομής προτεταμένα με το  έδαφος και ανεξάρτητα από τον ελαστικό φορέα.
 Την ανεξαρτησία του  ελαστικού φορέα από τον προτεταμένο άκαμπτο φρεάτιο να την εξασφαλίζουν  σεισμικοί αρμοί που μεγαλώνουν καθ ύψος ώστε να αφήνουν τον ελαστικό  φορέα να λικνίζεται φυσικά ώστε να μην μεταφέρει ροπές στους κάτω  ορόφους προερχόμενες από την κρούση των πάνω ορόφων με το φρεάτιο.
 Το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι 
 Ο ελαστικός φορέας θα λικνίζεται μέσα στην ελαστική περιοχή όπου δεν  υπάρχουν αστοχίες και όταν πάει να περάσει σε ανελαστικές μετατοπίσεις  να σταματά μέ την διαμεσολάβηση ιδικών αποσβεστήρων πάνω στο προτεταμένο  με το έδαφος φρεάτιο. Καθαυτόν τον τρόπο ο ελαστικός φορέας καταναλώνει  και παραλαμβάνει μέρος των σεισμικών φορτίων και τα υπολειμματικά  φορτία μιας μεγάλης μετατόπισης τα παραλαμβάνει το φρεάτιο.
 Η  προένταση που εφαρμόζουμε στο ή στα φρεάτια δεν περιλαμβάνει στατικά  φορτία λόγο του ότι το φρεάτιο είναι ανεξάρτητο από τον ελαστικό φέροντα  και είναι εκεί μόνο για να παραλαμβάνει τα υπολειμματικά σεισμικά  φορτία.
 Αυτή η μέθοδος δέχεται και οριζόντια σεισμική μόνωση ώστε να  προστατέψουμε ευπαθή περιεχόμενο όπως  μουσειακά εκθέματα.  Είναι  ιδανική για κατασκευή γραφείων που χρειάζονται πολύ φυσικό φωτισμό λόγο  του ότι τα περιμετρικά υποστυλώματα είναι μικρής διατομής επιτρέποντας  μεγάλα ανοίγματα για φυσικό φωτισμό.
 Είναι και μία μέθοδος για την κατασκευή σύμμικτων έργων αποτελούμενα από ατσάλι και προτεταμένα φρεάτια από σκυρόδεμα.

----------


## seismic



----------


## seismic

Η ανάσχεση των μετατοπίσεων που επιβάλει ο σεισμός σε μία κατασκευή όταν αυτή λικνίζεται είναι ένα ζητούμενο.
 Οι πυλώνες των γεφυρών είναι έργα ευάλωτα στην μετατόπιση προπαντός οι  κοιλαδογέφυρες οι οποίες έχουν υψίκορμους πυλώνες με υψηλό κέντρο  βάρους. Η ελαστική μετατόπιση είναι καλό να υπάρχει διότι ο πυλώνας δεν  παρουσιάζει καμία αστοχία και αποσβένει ( καταναλώνει ) την σεισμική  ενέργεια. Τα προβλήματα αρχίζουν όταν ο σεισμός είναι πολύ μεγάλος (  οπότε είναι μεγάλη και η προσφορά ενέργειας ) και ο πυλώνας περνά σε ανελαστικές μετατοπίσεις. 
 Η ανάσχεση των μετατοπίσεων στους πυλώνες και η επαναφορά τους στην  αρχική θέση ( για την αποφυγή παραμορφώσεων και αστοχιών και για την  ανάσχεση της ανατροπής τους ) καθώς και ο έλεγχος των μετατοπίσεων ώστε  αυτές να μην περνούν ποτέ σε ανελαστικές καταστάσεις αστοχίας είναι ένα  ζητούμενο.
 Αυτό το ζητούμενο είναι που προσφέρει η ευρεσιτεχνία μου.
 Βασικά από τη στιγμη που το άνω μέρος του πυλώνα είναι συνδεδεμένο με  το έδαφος διά μέσω του συρματόσχοινου της ευρεσιτεχμίας, τότε περιορίζει  τις σχετικές μετατοπίσεις (δηλ τα drifts) και άρα η ένταση που  αναπτύσσεται σε ολόκληρο τον φορέα είναι περιορισμένη.
 Η  ευρεσιτεχνία πακτώνει με έναν μηχανισμό μέσα στο έδαφος ( στα βάθη μιας  γεώτρησης ) και αντλεί δύναμη από το έδαφος την οποία δύναμη μεταφέρει  στο ανώτατο άκρο του πυλώνα με την βοήθεια ενός τένοντα ο οποίος  διαπερνά ελεύθερος μέσα από τον πυλώνα με την βοήθεια μιας σωλήνας. Το  άνω μέρος του τένοντα πακτώνεται με ένα υδραυλικό σύστημα ( όπως αυτό  φαίνεται στην φωτογραφεία ) το οποίο έχει μία ελαστική λειτουργία λόγο  του υδραυλικού υγρού που διαθέτει. Αυτή η ελαστικότητα του εμβόλου έχει  σκοπό να δίνει μεν την ελευθερία μετατόπισης στον πυλώνα ( μέσα στην  ελαστική περιοχή μετατόπισης που δεν υπάρχουν αστοχίες ώστε να  καταναλώνει σεισμική ενέργεια ) αλλά όταν η μετατόπιση της ταλάντωσης  πάει να περάσει σε ανελαστικές περιοχές το εξέχον μέρος του εμβόλου  βρίσκει πάνω στο χιτώνιο του μηχανισμού και σταματά δυναμικά την  ανελαστική μετατόπιση του πυλώνα 
 Με αυτή την μέθοδο το υδραυλικό  σύστημα καταναλώνει σεισμική ενέργεια διότι την μετατρέπει σε θερμική  από την πίεση που εξασκούνται στα υγρά του τα οποία και θερμαίνονται.  Αυτό λέγεται απορρόφηση ενέργειας ή αλλιώς σεισμική μόνωση. 
 Είναι  όπως το αμορτισέρ του αυτοκινήτου που εξασφαλίζει την απόσβεση των  κραδασμών και όταν αυτοί είναι πολύ μεγάλοι τελματώνει και σταματά  δυναμικά την μετατόπιση του αυτοκινήτου. 
 Βασικά είναι το μόνο  σύστημα παγκόσμιος που μπορεί όχι μόνο να δυσχεράνει τις μετατοπίσεις  αλλά και να τις ελέγχει 100% σταματώντας το αυξητικό πλάτος ταλάντωσης  που παρατηρείτε στον συντονισμό. 
https://scontent.fath3-1.fna.fbcdn.n...52&oe=5AFA3B42
https://scontent.fath3-1.fna.fbcdn.n...1d&oe=5AB1F999

----------


## seismic

You might be interested in this.

2 meters wall of new UBC concrete withstood nearly triple the strongest quake ever recorded

The material is called an eco-friendly ductile cementitious composite  (EDCC) and is so strong and flexible that it acts like steel, bending  during an earthquake instead of crumbling like concrete.

Walls that are sprayed on both sides with the material performed so well  in seismic tests that UBC engineers dubbed it the ‘unbreakable wall.’

Soleimani-Dashtaki had to turn the dial to three-times the magnitude of  the strongest earthquake ever recorded in order to break down a  two-meter wall of EDCC in seismic tests.

The technology developed at UBC will cut retrofit costs in half, added  UBC civil engineering professor Nemy Banthia, who supervised the EDCC  project.

----------


## seismic

Ελαστικότητα υποστυλώματος.
  Ένα υποστύλωμα που εκτείνεται από την  βάση μέχρι και το δώμα του τελευταίου ορόφου είναι ένας τεράστιος  μοχλοβραχίονας ο οποίος στο λίκνισμα του σεισμού ταλαντεύετε  μετατοπίζοντας περισσότερο τον κορμό του που βρίσκεται στο ανώτατο άκρο  του. Ας εξετάσουμε τους λόγους αυτής της ελαστικότητας που μεγαλώνουν  την μετατόπιση των πάνω ορόφων πολύ περισσότερο από ότι μετατοπίζεται το  ισόγειο.
 α) Ο πρώτος λόγος είναι η ροπή αδράνειας η οποία μεγαλώνει  όσο μεγαλώνει η μάζα και το ύψος με αποτέλεσμα οι αδράνεια των πάνω  ορόφων να είναι μεγαλύτερη από αυτή των κάτω ορόφων και να εξασκούν  μεγαλύτερες ροπές ανατροπής στο ανώτατο μέρος του υποστυλώματος.
 β) Ο  δεύτερος λόγος είναι η ανάκλιση του πεδίλου της βάσης που δημιουργεί  από την μία πλευρά ανασήκωμα του πέλματός της από το έδαφος και οφείλετε  στις ροπές που κατεβάζει ο μοχλοβραχίονας του υποστυλώματος, καθώς και  στην υποχώρηση του εδάφους από την μεριά που θλίβεται λόγο της αδυναμίας  παραλαβής των θλιπτικών εντάσεων.
 γ) Ο τρίτος λόγος είναι ότι ο κορμός του υποστυλώματος είναι πιο ελαστικός ψιλά από ότι είναι χαμηλά κοντά στην βάση.
 Αυτό οφείλετε στα φορτία. Τα φορτία θλίψης μειώνουν την ελαστικότητα  του σκυροδέματος με αποτέλεσμα τα υποστυλώματα του ισογείου που δέχονται  περισσότερα φορτία να έχουν μειωμένη ελαστικότητα εν σχέση με τα  υποστυλώματα των πάνω ορόφων. 
 δ) Ο τέταρτος λόγος είναι όταν το  υποστύλωμα είναι υψίκορμο ( μικρή διατομή και μεγάλο ύψος ) έχει  μεγαλύτερη ελαστικότητα από ότι ένα τοίχωμα.
 ε) Ο πέμπτος λόγος  είναι ο οπλισμός του υποστυλώματος Ένας οπλισμός με μικρή διατομή και  πολλά τσέρκια δίνει μεγαλύτερη ελαστικότητα στο υποστύλωμα από έναν  οπλισμό μεγάλης διατομής με λίγα τσέρκια. Και φυσικά ρόλο παίζει και  κατά πόσο μεγάλο ή μικρό είναι το σκυρόδεμα επικάλυψης του οπλισμού.
 ζ) Ο έκτος λόγος είναι η μέθοδος οπλισμού του σκυροδέματος στο  υποστύλωμα Σήμερα υπάρχουν δύο μέθοδοι οπλισμού. Η μέθοδος της συνάφειας  και η μέθοδος της προέντασης. Αφού εξετάσουμε αυτές τις δύο μεθόδους θα  σας παρουσιάσω και άλλες δύο νέες μεθόδους όπλισης που υπάγονται στην  μεθοδολογία της ευρεσιτεχνίας.
 1)Μηχανισμός Συνάφειας
 Η  συνεργασία μεταξύ σκυροδέματος και χάλυβα σε μια κατασκευή από Ο.Σ.  επιτυγχάνεται με τη συνάφεια. Με τον όρο συνάφεια ορίζεται η συνδυασμένη  δράση των μηχανισμών που παρεμποδίζουν τη σχετική ολίσθηση μεταξύ των  ράβδων του οπλισμού και του σκυροδέματος που τις περιβάλλει. Οι  επιμέρους μηχανισμοί της συνάφειας είναι η πρόσφυση, η τριβή και, για  την περίπτωση ράβδων χάλυβα με νευρώσεις, η αντίσταση του σκυροδέματος  το οποίο εγκλωβίζεται μεταξύ των νευρώσεων. Η συνδυασμένη δράση των  μηχανισμών αυτών θεωρείται ισοδύναμη με την ανάπτυξη διατμητικών τάσεων  στη διεπιφάνεια επαφής σκυροδέματος και χάλυβα.  Όταν οι τάσεις αυτές  φθάσουν στην οριακή τιμή τους επέρχεται καταστροφή της συνάφειας με τη  μορφή διάρρηξης του σκυροδέματος επικάλυψης κατά μήκος των ράβδων και  αποκόλλησης των ράβδων του χάλυβα.
  Η μείωση των τάσεων  επιτυγχάνεται με αύξηση της επικάλυψης του σκυροδέματος και μείωση της  διαμέτρου των ράβδων του οπλισμού. Η αύξηση της οριακής τιμής τους  επιτυγχάνεται με αύξηση της αντοχής του σκυροδέματος. Η παρουσία  εγκάρσιου οπλισμού (συνδετήρων) δρα ευνοϊκά περιορίζοντας το άνοιγμα των  αναπτυσσόμενων ρωγμών στην διεπιφάνεια οπλισμού και σκυροδέματος.
 2)Προένταση
 Με τον όρο προένταση εννοούμε τον μηχανισμό εκείνον ο οποίος επιβάλει  μέσο ισχυρών τενόντων που έλκονται στα άκρα προκαταβολικές θλιπτικές  εντάσεις στις διατομές των φερόντων στοιχείων σκυροδέματος με σκοπό να  αντισταθούν ως προς τις εντάσεις εφελκυσμού που παρατηρούνται κατά την  κάμψη του κορμού των φερόντων στοιχείων λόγο σεισμικών και στατικών  φορτίων.
 Η προένταση ξεκίνησε σαν επαναστατική σύλληψη κυρίως στην  Αγγλία (λόγω απουσίας σεισμών) αλλά εγκαταλείφθηκε για τα συνήθη  οικοδομικά έργα λόγω ελάττωσης της πλαστιμότητας. Έκτοτε χρησιμοποιείται  κυρίως στη γεφυροποιία που οι δοκοί είναι αμφιέριστοι. 
 Συνεχίζεται….

----------

